# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 20



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET * 

TracyNBaz - FET -  test 21/4/08
Marielou - FET -  test ??/5/08

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Top Cat - FET Mid 2008
Martine - hoping to start Clomid 
Cleo1
Yoda - ICSI March/April 08
Mae1
PaulaB
ready4family - IVF May 08?
Snorkmaiden 
Deb (Charlies-Mum) 
Ava
elvie
Karen
Mandy1974
Tracy W
Macmillan
Tiger - ICSI May 08
Cassie Cat
xxLisaxx

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date , 
Lisa H, , , 24/05/08
leanne marie, IVF, , 09/06/08
CK78, ICSI, , 23/06/08
Hun, , , 23/06/08
Birthbaby, IVF,  , 24/06/08
Ashy, Clomid, , 25/06/08
Becca, IVF, , 25/07/08
Samia, Clomid, , 01/08/08
QueenVic, ICSI, , 04/08/08
Frankie B, , , 30/08/08
☺Clare☺, , , 03/09/08
Sally0, ICSI, , 02/10/08
Amee, , , 09/10/08
Edna, FET, , 05/11/08

*BABIES *  

*2006 Babies* *2007 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Karen1, 07/07/06,
Jack
, , Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver

Bev, 27/07/06,
Elizabeth
, , encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel

Clare_S, 21/07/06,
Elizabeth, , Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie

BettyM, 20/10/06,
Zachary Jon
, , Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean

Dixie, 29/10/06,
Catherine
, , Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay

Dopey Dinah, 22/11/06,
Bria
, , Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle

, , , , Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia

, , , , CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary

, , , , Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack

, , , , Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
*2008 Babies*



Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) ,
Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois
Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Lou for the new home and awesome list.  Your little guy is so cute.

Guess that makes me first this time.  

Edna, nope...the snow just keeps on coming.  How are things for you?  You must be counting down the days for your scan.

becca, wasn't sure if I could download photos here as isn't the space allocated for our little ones or bumps?  I also don't mind sharing with you girls but don't want to post it public as you can see our house in one of the good ones.  

karin, that's so neat that they also had the reality show for you guys and that you helped pick the Maria.  Must have really been neat to see it live then.  I'm looking forward to seeing the show.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all feeling a bit rough today think Isabel's cold has got to me. she is suffering at the moment thrush, cold and teething poor girl.
Lou- my EDD is currently 3/9/08 well thats what scan says anyway


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

Thanks for the new home Lou.

What a night!! After a very (unlike her) whingey day, Emma threw up twice last night. No temperature just violent vomitting. She's asleep right now, best thing for her I guess.  Poor baby.

*Clare* Hpe the cold passes quickly for... terrible when you feel rough and can't really take anything for it. 

*Ready4* We realy enjoyed the show nd since that one they have done one for musicals Joseph,Grease and soon will be one for Oliver too. I haven't watched the others but might watch the Oliver one.

Hope everyone else is well... I can't remember what other posts were on the old list. Sorry!!! 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, so sorry that you and Isabel have a cold..and other stuff.  It's really hard too when you're pregnant as you can't take anything for it.  Hope you both feel better real soon.

karin, your poor little girl.  Hate it when they're throwing up as it really frightens them.  Guess they're too young to understand what's going on.  If she has no temp, could it be something she ate?  Hope that's the end of it and Emma is ok today.  I watch the American and Canadian Idols shows (I think you have something comparable in the UK...and actually i believe it started there), but saw one as well for Grease (broadway production) and love it when it's broadway singing.  Neat that they've had a few over there.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Ready & Karin...*Oo I love all those kind of shows, but miss a lot of them out here. I can get American Idol, Strictly Come Dancing and So You Think You Can Dance, so that keeps me relatively happy! The turks do copy a lot of these, but they're laughably bad! The dancing on ice one lasts 2 hours, as they repeat each dance....in slow motion- the whole thing! Arrgghh, makes you want to scream! Plus, they are nowhere near as talented as our stars!

I would have loved to see the Maria one, as SoM is one of mine and my mom's all-time faves. We got mom and dad tickets for the London show as a thank you for all their help with the IVF, but unfortunately couldn't afford to go ourselves! 

*Clare*...sorry to hear you're feeling rough hun.Don't overdo it, and push yourself into going into work if you're not 100%.
*Karin*...aww, poor Emma  Hope she's back to normal soon. Lola's only ever been sick once, and I wasn't even there! It was a week after her MMR and we were out shopping. I'd left her with DH and Aunty whilst I ran upstairs to buy a jacket, and when I came back she was stripped off and stank of vomit. Apparently it was projectile, poor love. 
*Edna* ...how you feeling hun?

Well, it's scan day tomorrow!  Feeling so excited, and nervous, and a bit surreal at the mo. Hoping that the symptoms are a good sign that things are progressing, but we'll see.

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* I don't know who was more scared Emma or DH2b. He was beside himself at how upset she was bless him. I did wonder if it could be her food but she had the same as me Jacket potato beans, cheese and then home cooked spag bol for dinner. Nothing that I would think would cause such sickness.

*Jo* I LOVE Strictly... saw the live show at O2 about a month ago... fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What symptoms do you have at the moment?

Emma seems much improved and has had some food which has stayed in. Hopefully it is out of her system now.

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Eek

AF turned up today, so have rung clinic and all good to go for FET this cycle.  Start OPKs next Friday.

Ding ding round 2 here we go...  


Hi to everyone

Karin - sorry Em's been poorly, hope she's better now poor love  

Jo -   for your scan tomorrow

Clare & Isabel - hope you are both feeling better  

Edna - when's that scan?  bet you can't wait  

Sorry, memory not good enough to remember stuff from the old thread...  Brain still mushy and go back to work 4 weeks yesterday     Guess just got to hope that my next mat leave won't be too far away...

Bec  x


----------



## Amee

ok, we have really bad wind here, had to push dd against it when walking back from town and it just seemed like I wasnt going anywhere    defo not going out now, supposed to get worse later!

ready/Karin - lucky u going to so many shows, its not DHs scene, last ones I rememer seeing were Bollywood Dreams, Miss Saignon...ummmm...and if u count George Michael   Live tour...was 28weeks with DD then...he was looooovely!  

Ready - Ive been told u can upload photos using photobucket.com  

Karin - good luck with scan Friday, can u not ask them to do another a few days later as your cycles are longer?

Jo -  wow, scan tomorrow hun, good luck!    Its DDs exact 7 days after MMR today    wondering what surprises Im in for, luckily she is still sleeping! 

Karen - sending lots of    for your beans! 

Bec - sorry AF turned up but at least u can plan for FET now!  

Edna - hows u, not long for that scan now is it?

x

Clare -hope Is better now


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, neat that American Idol is broadcast in Turkey.  Have you watched this season?  I missed the last couple seasons but did get back into it (mostly because there was a writer's strike so reality shows were the only new shows being shown).  We also get So You Think You Can Dance but never seen that one.  Sounds like the ice one would drag a bit if they just reshow everything.  Sound of Music is a great movie isn't it?  Loved it as a kid. That was so sweet of you to buy tickets for your parents.  How exciting that tomorrow is your scan.  Do let us know how you get on.  Good luck.

karin, can totally relate to DH2b as it is scary watching them throw up.  You just feel so helpless.  You never know what's the cause.  Sometimes their tummies are just more sensitive than ours (although the meal sounds pretty standard).  Evan suddenly developed an intolerance for hot dogs (which we found out when he had episodes on 2 such nights after it was served at daycare).  So we just cut out that food. Anyways, so glad to hear that Emma seems to be doing better today.

Bec, are you doing a natural FET?  They must still call you in for a scan or two, right?  So sorry that your mat leave is coming to an end.  It's sooooo hard to go back and leave your little one when you're used to being with them all day.  Who's going to look after your little guy?

Amee wow, the wind sounds super strong.  Must be scary walking though it..esp with DD.  Saw Miss Saigon many years ago.  Can you go with friends if dh isn't a fan?  Neat to have seen George Michael live.  

Tomorrow I have the 2nd "menopause" injection.  Going at lunch time (and to the clinic location near us) so at least this time I don't need to let work know that I have another appointment.


----------



## karen

I love the list its very posh aweeze!

I can't believe the wind at the moment, I thought it was going to be worse up north but its so scary I've had to vacate the bedroom as I'm too scared something is going to blow off (bedroom in attic so very noisy). I dread to think how bad it will be tonight.

The nice thing is though 16:38 and still really light - yeah!

Am still lazing around doing nothing and feeling very guilty as DD is with childminder until DH picks her up. Today is second and last day of doing nothing though as DH is away tomorrow.

Did anyone in UK see the whistleblower programme on childcare - very very scary. I met someone who had used buttons and thought it very good and we've been to mark warner!


----------



## becca

karen i just said the same.......its 5.26 and its still light here too.

as for the winds we had it bad yesterday ..but nothing today....just a little rain but mainly blue skys.

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Just popping on to say hello - been to a health spa overnight and feeling to sleepy to post properly..... Bliss


----------



## KW33

Off out in a minute to have my hair done... at last!!! 

Just wanted to pop in and send *Jo*    for her scan today!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

We ordered our new kitchen yesterday, such fun!  Just got to find tiles/flooring now etc.  Off to Ikea today to have a browse and look at new furniture. 

Jo - Good luck for your scan today  


I start taking OPK's today, just monitoring my cycle for next month's FET. 

Marie xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Morning.

Just a quickie as I have to wash my whole wardrobe today.  I seems to have developed and allegery and we think it's to washing powder.  Have been itching on and off for over a year but until recently was able to take and antihistime to keep it under control.  As hospital have said I am no longer allowed to take them I'm itching from the top of my head to the soles of my feet and it's really annoying me.  It's only been a week and I don't think I could cope with 9 months of this when treatment works (being positive), so we are trying washing first and them it's onto a food diary!!!!!

1st scan today, hope everything going to plan.  My body was a bit slow of the mark during the last cycle so I just need to keep everything crossed it's going ok this time.

The wind here is dreadful, still I got to school quicker this morning as it helped us along.  I did have to hold kayleigh's hand tight though as I thought she might blow away!!!!!

Ready4-I havn't actually seen Mamma Mia on stage as yet but it coming out on film this year.  I shall be getting to see that.  My favourites are Les Mis and We Will Rock You.  DH took me to see Wicked for my birthday this year and we are currently saving up to see Hairspray.  It's been great that I have been able to perform alot of numbers from shows in the past.  Last year I got to perform does your mother know with younger man,  that was fun!!!!

Jo-Good Luck for your scan today.

Karin - I hope little one is better soon

It seems my quickie has got away from me!!!!

Tracy x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

karen, gosh that storm you're getting sounds awful.  It's really scary when it's nature that's in control of things and it really picks up strength whether it's in the form of snow, rain or wind.  Try and not feel guilty about DD as this is your time to rest and I'm sure DD is fine and being looked after with childminder.  You'll have her home soon.

Deb, the health spa sounds wonderful.  Guess it was very relaxing?  

karin, it feels great after coming home from the hairdresser doesn't it?  

Marielou, how exciging to redecorate your kitchen.  A couple years ago we finished our basement and it was tons of fun picking the tiles.

Jo, how did the scan go?

Tracy, so sorry about your allergy.  That's awful when it's in your cloths.  AT least you figured out what it is and it's down to the detergent.  My MIL actually had the same thing.  Oh yes...I am sooooo looking forward to the Mamma Mia film (and extra bonus that Pierce Bronson is staring in it).  If you get a chance, I highly recommend the musical as it's such a fun night out.  I love Les Mis and We Will Rock You as well (the latter is currently still playing here and I hope it's extended so I can go just before EC for a "pick me up").  Did you enjoy Wicked?  I love how it's a prequel to Wizard of Oz and it's funny too with some twists.  Hairspray is a fun one too.  Performing in one must be fun too.  Good luck with your scan today.  It's always nerve racking isn't it?

I'm snapping at dh this morning.  Don't mean to but I think I'm losing my patience with him again.  It's about silly things like how I take the time each week to vaccuum and wash the floors but then he'll step all over it with his snowy boots.   Don't know if it's the meds why I'm losing my temper (as they're supposed to bring you down) or if I'm just upset at things.  He doesn't even remember that I have the injection today (and he was even with me when I picked it up from the pharmacy on the weekend).  It's like if it doesn't involve him, he doesn't care. Men! Guess I"m also a bit worried as he's away on Sat for a week and I can't shovel if we have any more snow.


----------



## ready4Family

PS - Dh did just message me that he knows that the fertility stuff is hard on me...so maybe he's more sensitive than I thought.


----------



## karen

Ready the meds do send you mad. I was SO horrid to DH this cycle and couldn't do anything at all about it. I'm alot better now (although not perfect in terms of patience!) Dont beat yourself up about it, it does sound like he understands why.   

Good luck for the injection

x


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Karen.  Amazing how this takes us over isn't it?  Btw...when do you test?


----------



## karen

A week today - OMG!


----------



## ready4Family

I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sugar- hope the scan went OK came looking for news


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ugh what a looong day.

Went to work this morning, DH picked me up at lunchtime and we drove the one and a half hours to the drs for the scan. Waited and waited and waited...they were running so late  and then we were in and out in 5 minutes.

Anyway, news is....one pregnancy sac, implanted nice and deeply in the right place....but no heartbeat today  Not _too _ worried because although I'd hoped of course, I did kind of expect not to see one, as I ovulated so late this cycle, and obviously have no idea when implantation was. I reckon I'm about 5 days behind what my ticker says.

So, we have to go back in 2 weeks...._but you'll be in England in 2 weeks time_, I hear you cry....er, well no actually I won't be now  The doctor has STRONGLY advised that I don't fly until week 14. Of course, he can't physically stop me, but I'd be a fool to risk it, so we're going to cancel my flight tomorrow, and hopefully get a refund.

I've just had to phone my mom and break the bad news...gutted doesn't even come close to summing up her reaction. Although I now think her and dad will be flying out here to us in the next week or so, as they were obviously so geared up for seeing Lola.

Sorry for the me-post girls. But my head's still spinning  I'll pop back in a short while to do personals and see how everyone is
Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sugar got my  for you in 2 weeks. Sorry to hear you can't come to England for a while, bet you were so looking forward to seeing your family, bet they were gutted.


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, so sorry that you have to wait another 2 weeks to relax from your scan, but at least you know that the embryo iimplanted late so there's nothing to worry about.  What a shame though that you have to cancel your England trip.  Can imgaine that you're all disappointed about that (but of course it's for a good reason).  Good thing you mentioned the trip if your dr doesn't recommendt aht you fly.  HOpe that your folks can get out here...so that would be the best of all worlds.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo  I know its disapointing but at least its a good reason for not being able to come to the UK (if you know what I mean  ) I do hope your mum and dad get to see you though and I'm sure you can't wait to see them 

Well we have news!!! (nope not that kind!  ) The house is going to be started this week!!!  quotes have been accepted and its all systems go on Saturday. There is an outside possibility (and its a really huge long shot!) that we could be in for Amys birthday but its more likely to be the end of April  Can't tell you what a relief it is 

Plus I'm going to put off going back to work until the very end of April as I'm going to use up some of my annual leave. Bliss 

Finally starting to think that things are going our way 
*throws salt over shoulder, winks seven times and kisses the rabbits foot*

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

CM- thats great news on the house glad it finally happening for you


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a weeks or so, Olivia was ill with a vomiting bug last week. I was in Austria on a spa break for my birthday last weekend, fab place and had 4 lovely pampering treatments - went with my mum and older sister and it was total relaxation.  My DH looked after Olivia and they seem much closer now - it was really worried about leaving her as she's quite a mummy's girl but I needn't have worried.  

Jo, great that your scan went well - I'm sure you'll see the flashing heart beat on your next scan.  Shame about delaying your trip to UK but at least the weather should be better in a month or two!  Nice that your parents are able to visit in the meantime.

Deb, are you renovating a house or about to move into a new house- sounds like you'll be busy sorting workmen out for the next few weeks?

I have my baseline at Bourn tomorrow, luckily AF arrived so hoping to start stimming later this week.  Seems weird that we're nearly at the stimming stage already - feels like the waiting is nearly over.

Hi to everyone, hope you have still go roof's on your houses - wind has been soooo strong today.

love

Cassie


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Good timing Cassie with AF 

We flooded back in July - just hoping to get the house back soon.


----------



## Macmillan

Evening all

Jo - so sorry you didn't get the green light you were hoping for today and that you've got to endure another 2WW - at least you know you had late implantation so there's a good reason  

Cassie - good luck with the stimms, it will fly in now  

Deb - great news about the house, you must be relieved to get it underway at last

Karen -  

R4F - maybe DH read your post on here and then sent you a feel-guilty text?!  


Bit of a spanner in the works for me today.  After kicking off yesterday for FET this cycle, have now received an appointment through to see the Geneticist (sp?).  William has familial congenital cataracts (his aren't too bad) with a 1 in 2 chance of a sibling having the same (or worse), but the eye specialists told us that there are 13 genes that could be responsible so PGD wouldn't be possible, and now we get this appointment...  I'm all confused     Luckily the appointment is next week, so we're not going to cancel this cycle until we've been and heard what they've got to say.

Sorry for the "me" bit - just needed to get it off my chest
Bec  x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Didn't get back til late last night due to gale force winds so didn't get round to posting. But hair looks okay....  I'm a terrible client, it never looks as i imagine and takes me ages to adjust  but at least the grey is gone!!!  CD 9 today so will start with the OPK and see if they coincide with what the scan(s) tell me. Had loads of cm (sorry tmi! _ yesterday which I never normally get so no idea why that would be. Scan tomorrow. Hope it shows soemthing but think it may be too early for me.

Emma is much better now and eating like a horse. She's got a horrid green snotty nose though so still not herself.

*Jo* I'm sorry that you didn't get the reassurance that you hoped for but glad that you saw the pregnancy sac and as you say you know it was a late implanted so in 2 weeks time you'll see that little flicker. So sad for you and your parents to have to cancel your visit. I was the same with Emma. Found out I was pregnant and was due on holiday in 2 weeks, saw my cons and he said not to fly (actually said I'd be mad to risk it!) so had to cancel the whole thing. Not that I minded you understand but still.

*Cassie* Hope Olivia is better now and that you had a lovely time at the spa. Good luck with stimms.

*Deb* Fab news about the house, I'm so pleased for you. How was the spa?

*BecG* Sounds very confusing if your told PGD not possible but have been given an appointment, can you ring them to clarify?

*Karen* Hope your okay and not going t 2ww loopy! 

*Ready4* I think you have to give yourself a break. The meds play havoc and you are not yourself. I'm sure DH knows why.  Men are thoughtless though and then look all bewildered when you have a go at them. MEN!!! 

*Tracy* How was scan? I didn't know thewre was going to be a Mamma Mia film...!! Fab!!

*Marie* Hope opk's show you what's going on. New kitchen how exciting!!!

Hi to Clare, Edna and anyone else I've missed.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Morning all.

For the first time in ages I feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. No3 baby will be here soon - I just know it!! (well I hope it)  

Karin - hope the hair looks good. Mines getting blasted with color on Saturday!

Bec - Its a toughie. I know we waited with Amy until we had seen the geneticist but HPE is a life threatening condition. Thats little comfort but its a hard place to be in mentally with the do we/don't we running through your head. 

 to everyone else

Deb


----------



## KW33

*Deb* LOVELY to hear you so positive hun... we'll both be expecting again in no time!!!!!!!!!!!!    I'm so grateful that the grey is gone... look less like an old hag now... slightly less but still less!!!  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Deb, glad things are moving in your house.  Can imagine you're anxious to move back.  Are you maknig plans for your little girl's birthday?  Nice that you can postponne your mat leave return a bit.  It's so hard returning.  Glad you're feeling better about things. 

Cassie, so sorry for your Olivia being sick.  Not fun.  Nice though that you had some relaxing time with the girls on the weekend.  Sounds lovely.  Good luck with the scan today.  That's exciting that you're starting.

Bec, no...dh wouldn't have seen my post.  He knows I'm on a fertility site but has no idea of the url (and wouldn't ever come on here).  We're going through councelling now with all of this so I guess sometimes he is more sensitive.  So sorry about the genetic issue that you need to worry about and that your son suffers from it.  The appt is a good thing as you'll get some answers and maybe there are other options to test for it.  

karin, we're sooooo alike in many ways.  I also colour my hair (to become a blond again) and never love my hair after the hairdresser styles it so like you, am always adjusting it (or I just book when i'm not going to see anyone).  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  CM is a sign.  It's kind of neat how you can do OPKs in parallel so you can see how accurate they are.  Glad Emma's stomach is doing better.  Yeah...the meds do play with our emotions.

So dh was reminded that I was going for the injection yesterday as he worked from home and had to move his car for me to get out, but never even asked how it went later that night when I saw him again.  I know it's not a big deal, but I still would have appreciated the question just to show that he cared and I'm not so alone in this.  I don't know...maybe I'm expecting too much from him.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi All 

*Deb*...that's wonderful news re your house. Here's hoping it's all done in super-quick time and that you can be home ASAP. And I agree with you 100% ...you will be pregnant very soon!                

*Karen*...woohoo! You're over half way through the dreaded  have everything crossed for a beautiful BFP for you next week.

*Karin*...all the best with your scan tomorrow. I know it's early days but it must be reassurring to be having the tracking. Good to hear you look less like an old hag now!  Cos that's how I'd always pictured you of course!!  I have to have my grey roots dyed every 6 weeks.  I went totally grey withing weeks of losing my babies.  I'm sooooo bored with my hair now though, and am seriously consdiering having a fringe cut in.....not sure if I'm brave enough though! Sending lots of     your way too this month 

*Ready*...sorry that DH forgot to ask how the injection went. men can be so frustrating sometimes You are not alone in this though hun....we are always here for you  Not exactly the same I know, but I'm sure DH really does care.

*Cassie*...aww poor Olivia. Hope she's over the bug now. Your spa break sounds like it was fabuloous. just what I could do with actually....if only I could fly!  Good luck with stims      

*Bec* ...I hope the appointment next week is enlightening and helpful, and that you won't have to cancel your cycle. It must be such a worry for you 

*Clare* ...how are you feeling? Are you and Is over your colds now? Yes, I am a bit disappointed about not flying back, but moreso for everyone else than for me! As well as seeing my parents, I was also meant to be Godmother at my best friend's little girl's christening.

 to everyone else. Hope you're all ok 

Well, the airline have been really reasonable about the cancellation. They've said I can either have a 70% refund, or cancel and rebook within a year. I think I will probably cancel, as I will be able to get cheaper flights with the holiday companies over the summer once the season starts (this was a scheduled flight, being out of season)

I'm now trying to get my mom and dad flights out here ASAP.

I'm not that bothered to be honest that it's had to be cancelled. I'd much rather be home with DH, especially as he is taking such good care of me, and I'd have been running around England for 2 mad weeks. Probably not wise anyway so early in the pregnancy. Plus, I wouldn't want to delay my scan in 2 weeks to hopefully see the heartbeat.

My doctor is very very good, and I know he wouldn't have advised me against it without very good reason, and there's no way I'm taking any risks. The first tri is risky enough, without adding to it.

Anyway, think I've waffled on enough! Sorry!
Love Jo xx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Evening all!

Jo, shame you couldn't get all your flight money back but 70% is better than nothing. How long have you lived out there in Turkey? Can you speak the lingo? Must be weird living in another country - lots of my friends seem to be doing it - world is getting a smaller place I suppose.

Bec, good luck with the specialist next week - its better to know all the facts before starting your cycle but must be disappointing that you have to put your cycle on hold for a while.

Deb, must have been a horrible time with your house flooding and taken ages to get things sorted- great news that you'll be home soon.

Karin, hope Emma is feeling better today, rivers of snot are so endearing aren't they!!

Karen, I'll be in your position in a few weeks so I have everything crossed for you for a BFP next week 

R4F, hope your DH is being alittle more intune with you today and giving you some support through your injections.

Edna, when is your next scan at BH? Should start getting some of those PG symptoms soon - although the nausea is rough at least you know your hormones are doing what they are supposed to be doing!

Had my baseline today, all OK- right ovary not showing much sign of potential follies but this is the side that was damaged by rupted appendix all those years ago but hopefully left side will get busy with the stimming to make up for it. Start the stims Friday night and hopefully EC 25/26th March. Looks like DH has caught the sickness bug so he's taken to his bed poor thing. Olivia & I had a good swimming class this morning and she is swimming on her own with arm-bands, really chuffed as we've been going for 9 months now every week. Funnily enough I have booked a hair appmt for Saturday to have my roots done - too many greys showing!

Have a good evening everyone.

Cassie


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL absolutely knackered.

*Jo*, yeah fantastic scan result and as you say its probably early to see a heartbeat. Great that the airline are being reasonable but then you have a good reason for cancelling. Hope your folks get a good deal on their flights and you get to see them soon. You must be looking forward to seeing them.

*Ready4*, I don't think that you are being unreasonable expecting your DH to ask after you I'd have been pretty ****** off too. Hope the injection went well and you aren't feeling too bad with all those horrible hormones.

*Karin*, best of luck for your scan tomorrow hope it shows some action. As for your hair I always think that if the cut and colour is OK then it will be OK however badly the salon style it.

*Deb*, so pleased that things are finally moving on with sorting your home out heres hoping that you are moved back in in time for Amys birthday. Also love your positive attitude heres to you getting number 3.

*Bec*, poor you  thats one hell of a spanner in the works. Hoping that you can get some answers from your consultation as you must be very worried.

*Cassie*, poor little Olivia the D & V bug is horrible. Glad shes feeling better now. Sounds like you have been busy your spa break must have been fab. Hope todays scan went well and you can start stimming soon.

*Karen*, a week gone already. Hope you are holding up. I'm sure your DH understands the stress and the meds don't make for a good temper (certainly don't for me). Big hugs .

*Tracy*, what a pain (literally) to have to wash all your clothes. Evelyn and I have sensitive skin and so am always very careful about all soaps and detergents used in the house. Hope your scan went well.

*Marie*, you must be very excited about your new kitchen. Its lovely to plan and design things from scratch they perfectly suit you.

Little to report here now less than a week to my scan...as you might have guessed I'm very impatient.

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## Edna

Cassie,

Our posts crossed...in some ways good news that your ovaries are quiet. Mine wouldn't turn off and I kept getting medicated FETs cancelled as a result.

Well done to Olivia it sounds like shes getting the hang of swimming. I've been swimming with Evelyn every week since she was very young and we both love it.

Hope you DH gets well soon.


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Jo, thanks for your kind words.  You girls are so lovely and you help keep me going.  Glad to hear that things worked out with the airline cancellation.  You're right in that it's probably good in the end that your dr recommended that you cancel your trip as it's important that you not overdue it now...and you'd go crazy waiting the extra time for the next scan.  Wonderful that you love your dr so much as it's so important to have a good relationship and trust him/her.  

Cassie, thanks..sometimes dh says the right thing and then other times, he makes me feel so alone in this.  Men.  Glad all went ok with your scan.  That's exciting that you're starting. Amazing that your daughter is so young and swimming with arm bands. Evan's about your daughter's age and dh took him swimming for the first time last fall, but he's a far way from not being in his daddy's arms.  

Edna, thanks for understanding about dh.  When's your scan?  Can imagine how anxious you are for it.  Are you still feeling well?

At my appointment in Wed, I asked about the menopause side affects to ensure that it was notmal to get AF/spotting and thank goodness, it was.  The past few days I've also been getting a bit of a burning feeling down there (sorry if tmi), but I think this is dryness which is another lovely menopause side affect.  It's a stronger feeling today so hope it stays as it is and I can check again with the dr a week Wed when we see him (almost there...yah!).  

Dh is travelling tomorrow for a week for work so I'm on my own with Evan for the week (although I know that my dad will come by one night and my inlaws another night...it's like they dont trust me, but I guess they just want to help out).  I'll miss dh but it'll also be nice to have some Evan/mommy time.  Just hope we don't get anymore snow (wishful thinking?) cause I can't shovel.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Had follicle scan this morning and as expceted not much really. 3 tiny follicles but due to my longer cycles she said it was far too soon to tell and that I'd need to come back next week. So have another scan booked for Tuesday which is only CD14, might still be too early?  We'll have to see. Something that is worrying me is that I have 2 on the right and one on the left. Both times I have fallen pregnant (one was a MMC) I have had a lot of ovary pain on the left. All my pain is on the right now and I just wonder if I do ovulate from the right maybe there is a problem with my RH tube so egg and sperm never meet? Will ask cons about it next month as I've never had my tubes checked. Was going to get it done when I got pregnant.

*Ready4* I'm blonde too... assisted blonde!!  I'm happy to say that now I've "done" my hair myself I think I like it. Phew!! Are you having more side effects from the 2nd jab? Hope you enjoy your time with Evan.

*Edna* I sure the scan must seem an age away for you. But less than a week... How far along will you be then?

*Cassie* Hope stimms go well for you ready for EC later this month. 

*Jo* I hope that you've managed to sort flights for your parents and they will be over there very soon.

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Karin - come on follies grow!     Hope your cons can answer your qu about your tubes. 

R4F - enjoy your one-on-one time with little Evan.  Hope the menopause effects aren't too bad  

Edna/Cassie - I've just started taking W swimming too - he goes every Thurs and has his lesson - he loves it and his confidence in the water is really amazing

Edna - hope you are getting plenty of rest

Cassie - good luck with the stimms     Found my first grey hair the other day    is thiswhat motherhood does to you?  

Karen -     not long to go now


Have come back to bed for a while as W just gone down for is lunchtime sleep and I'm pooped with a stinker of a cold    Going to try and get a quick kip...

Bec  x


----------



## Tracy W

Hi all.

Just a quicky cause I'm off to a fancy dress party at my sisters this evening and we're staying the night so i need to get everything together as DH is going to  the football this afternoon.

Ready4-Hope it doesn't snow anymore.  Enjoy your Evan and mummy time.  I hope dh remembers what you are doing at the moment and asks.  Mine always remembers once I bite his head off cause of the mood swings!!!!

Jo - I bet you can't wait to see Mum and Dad.  I don't know how you do it.  I live in the same town as my Mum and Dad and see them nearly every day.  They are always looking after Kayleigh so I can do bits and pieces.  I would miss them If we moved.  

Edna - Goog Luck with your scan next week.

My scan went well.  Ovaries quiet and lining growing nicely.  Got next scan on Weds morning.  I think they are trying to aim me for week after next for ET.

Itching seems to be slowing down now.  Think I might need to do a good spring clean as we have 2 cats and that might not be helping.

Had a bit of a scare yesterday with dd.  There is Chicken pox in her class and although she had it when see was 3 she came home with spots on her face yesterday.  Rang hospital who have told me to have a blood test to check my immunity and took dd to GPO who said she didn't think it was chicken pox but a skin infection has she had a patch of ezcema on her face.  The antibiotic cream she gave me last night as done wonders for dd face but still had to have blood test to be on save side.  I hope blood test is ok as if there is a problem I might have to abandone this cycle  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tracy


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi Everyone  ,

Tracy- what a relief that you DD doesn't have chicken pox especially when you are going through a cycle. Olivia goes to nursery 3 days a week and I dread it when I see a notice on the nursery door saying there are cases of chicken pox, D&V, slap face etc going around.  Hope you have a good time at the fancy dress party - what are you going as?

Bec - you are luckily W still has a daytime nap, Olivia seems to have given them up apart from when I take a car journey which is a real pain as I used to get loads down in that time!

Karin - hope your follies have a growth spurt, I have blocked tubes and had one of those Hydrosalpingograms (! Spelling !) before I could be refered for IVF, it was done in the radiography dept and didn't take too long and you get an instant result so you know where you stand.  Hopefully you won't have to go down that road especially as you have been pregnatnt before.

R4F - have  lovely week just you and Evan, nice that you can just cook what you fancy for dinner and slob out of an evening if you fancy it. MY DH travels quite alot, I can cope with a week but any longer it's really tough going.

Edna - its' great swimming with the little ones, now that Olivia's swimming well they'll probably tell me that she can go up to the next class with me watching from the side - will be a shame as I really enjoy it.  Only a few days to go until your scan - it's still weird go to Bourn and sitting in the waiting room as everyone looks so anxious and doesn't make eye contact with anyone else. 

Injections are going OK, I sit there and hover the needle over my tummy for ages before I take the plunge - glad I'm not diabetic!  

Have a good evening.

Cassie


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning Hopefuls 

*Edna*...how are you holding up honey? Is your scan this week...Wednesday is in my mind but I'm not sure. Any other symptoms apart from being [email protected]? I feel great in the mornings (hence the early post!  ) but gradually go downhill as the day progresses. The tiredness (exhaustion!) is my worst symptom though, no nausea or m/s so am very fortunate...so far!

*Karin*...sorry to hear they couldn't see much at your tracking scan. Hope that the follies will have grown by Tuesday           

*Karen*...OMG...is it T-day tomorrow?? Keeping my  so tightly for a beautiful  for you hun         

*Cassie*...I've lived here for 3 years now, and absolutely love it. I do miss family and friends of course, but feel really settled here and wouldn't want to go back. I can understand quite a bit of the lingo, but don't have the confidence to speak too much yet, but I can get by with the essentials...ie shopping!  As far as mom and dad are concerned, I reckon I have much more quality time with them now than when ı lived 10 minutes down the raod. They do lay on the guilt though about how much they miss Lola (not me!  ) Glad to hear the injections are going well         and well done to Olivia with her swimming! 

*Ready*...Nice to have the reassurrance that all your side affects are normal. Hope that you're not missing DH too much and that you and Evan are having a lovely time together. I'm sure the family do trust you hun, they probably just want to make sure that you're ok and offer a helping hand now that DH is away  At least you'll have someone to shovel snow if necessary! 

*Tracy*...hope you had fun at the party. What did you all dress up as? What a nightmare for you re the chickenpox scare. Hope all goes well with the blood test 

*Bec*...hope you're feeling more rested now and that your cold is easing up. Get well soon 

*Clare*...thanks for all your support hun. How are you feeling? Have you got that 2nd tri glow yet?

*Deb*...how are you? Still feeling positive and on the up I hope!           


to anyone I've missed. Hope you and your LOs are all ok 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo- no 2nd tri glow yet here still suffering big from the tired Isabel getting up at 5.30 each mornign isn't helping.  I stressed more this time than I did with Isabel and I actually had a better chance this time of keeping baby looking back as egg wasn't as mature.

Karen- is it test day??   for a  for you


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh is it today Karen? Sorry, thought it was tomorrow. Either way, sending lots of     

Sorry to hear you're suffering with tiredness Clare. It must be really tough with Isabel getting up so early. What time does she go to bed? Can I ask, how did you learn about the maturity of your eggs?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo- think I might have been a bit premature with Karens test date could be tomorrow.
Isabel has just started refusing an afternoon sleep even thou shattered so has one in morning (just gone to bed now waiting for her to fall asleep before i get on with housework as she hates the hoover but it doesn't wake her) for a couple of hrs then will go to bed 6.30-7  tried it later and she still gets up just as early.  Its not helped that DH gets up for work at that time quite often so think her body just wakes up then, did get a lay in till 6.30 then DH got up with her and I got up at 7.30 as he at work today, the joys of retail.
On the eggs I was monitering my ovulation both times and as I have PCOS I was told the later in the cycle I ovulated then there is a chance eggs not as good qulaity or over mature and with Isabel  I didn't ovulate till day 35 where this time it was day 17 or so, which may actually be wrong and it may have been earlier as date moved forward not back. With Isabel the GP couldn't get his head around the fact I had ovualted so late and was determined I would be due 30th Dec and well she was born 25th Jan!!

Morning to everyone else hope you all having a nice weekend, its so grey here think we and Isabel going to do some window shopping and maybe get some new towels, umm think nesting has already started!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Thanks for the info Clare. I ovulated day 19/20. I have suffered from PCO (without the S!!) in the past, but after moving to Turkey and changing my diet completely (no ready meals, very few preservatives, additives etc and a mostly fresh diet) the PCO dissappeared! It's my egg quality that I worry about.

Does Clomid improve egg quality does anyone know?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i think some people with no IF issues can ovulate day 19/20 and all be OK so  your scan will show a lovely flashing hb, must be so hard waiting 2 weeks. Can't help with the Clomid.  Sounds like the change of lifestyle has really helped you, I could do with doing it


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a nice weekend. We've had a nice quiet one despite the weather. DH2b "surprised" me this monring  By starting BMS saying it was the right time, which impressed me as normally he just waits to be told!!!  CD12 here so it wont hurt although hoping for a shorter cycle this month. Bit worried about what I've read about long cycles and bad eggs.  But as Clare ovulated on cd35 with Isabel hopefully all will be well. Feel so old at the moment, like all my eggs are withering away and time is passing us by. 

*Jo*  You must be very worried and I know the last thing you needed was another 2ww. 

*Clare* Miserable weather here too... want to get out and walk as trying to lose weight for next cons... just to show "willing"  But weather is just awful. But still lost 4 of the 10 pounds I wanted to lose and still got 4 weeks to go. 

*Cassie* Well done on the injections hun it can't be a nice thing to have to do.  I think I will be asking about HSG at my cons appointment in April.

*Tracy* Hope bloods come back okay. 

BecG Hope you cold is a little better now. 

Hi to Edna, Ready4, Deb, Amee, Becca, Frankie and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

evenin Karin, don't give up hope I was very late with Isabel. I wanted to watch what I eat while pregnant so that didn't have as much to loose (BMI 3 higer than last time was pregnant) after but I just crave junk


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Looks like I missed lots.  Sorry I've been away for the weekend (not like me to stay away from FF), but dh is away so I've been with Evan and last night I vegged infront of the tv.  Have had a really nice weekend with Evan...some really precious moments.  Today my inlaws also came over for a bit and then my dad came by later.  

Karin, I have to admit that I laughed when you said that dh said it was time for BMS...cause it's your cycle so you'd be the one to know.  Ah hun...always somethign to worry about.  Haven't heard about the long cycle/egg quality link, but ask your dr if you're worried about it.  I like the "assisted blonde" description.  Yeah...having a few side affects (mostly dryness bothering me now, but it's ok).  

Bec, love the photo of your little guy.  Hope you feel better.

Tracy, yeah...luckily dh now realizes that when I bite his head off, it is the meds.  So sorry with your scare with dh.  Evan also has had bouts of ezcema with spots on his legs, but the cream always helps.  Hope it's not chicken pox, but isn't it unlikely if she's had it already?

Cassie, dh and I have such different tastes that we actually usually do our own thing for dinner (and I take care of Evan)...but last night I did find a nice movie that I'd never watch if dh was around (I love horrors and he doesn't).  Trips with dh away for more than a week would be tough.  Does that happen often?  I'm impressed with you doing the injectsions yourself..even if it takes a bit to actually do it.

Jo, can imagine what you're going through now.  Just remind yourself that it was early so it would have been too early to see a heartbeat.  I think our imaginations do crazy things when we're worried...so try and turn off those negative thoughts.  Yeah...I know you're right in that the family does trust me and just wants to help out.  I do appreciate them.

Well, gonna go watch some tv before bed. HOpe everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popping in to see if there's any news from Karen...


----------



## ready4Family

karen, I think it's Wednesday that you test?  Am so hoping to hear good news from you.  And hope you're doing ok in the 2WW.  I know it can drive you mad and it's pure torture.

Feeling kind of sad today as it was exactly a year ago today (on the 17th) that dh and I started the process with our first FET.  And yet, here we are 1 year later and no further ahead (and to think that our first FET brought us a BFP only to be taken away from us).  Am trying to be optimistic with 2008 brining us a better year.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ready   big hugs coming your way hun. This awful struggle really can drag you down, I know. I too hope that 2008 will bring you a much-deserved BFP      

Sorry Karen, looks like we've been a bit eagre for you hun! Will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you til Wednesday!


----------



## birthbaby

hiya ladies

just popped in to see how u are all doing and to  u all get yr wishes 



nikki xx


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, thanks for the hug and your words.  Just noticed that you're due on Halloween.  Cute comment about the pumpkin.  

birthbaby, wonderful to hear from you.  How are you doing?  You look fantastic.


----------



## KW33

Hello ladies,

Been back to hospital for second follicle scan this morning (8.30 appointment - nightmare with all the Oxford traffic!!!! ) My left ovary has 2 tiny follicles which are doing nothing but my right ovary has 2/3 good size follicles. So good in fact that the nurse had to go and have a word with a doctor as they thought three might not be safe - risk of multiple pregnancies, although how can they stop you?!?!?   - But they now think that one of the follicles is a cyst instead. So have been given the go ahead ( I ask again what would they have done if they didn't want to give the go ahead? ) and now have to have BMS every other day from tomorrow for 10 days. Largest follicle is 17mm and anything over 18 apparently you can then ovulate so they are thinking I will ovulate Thurs/Fri. They've changed the dates of my "day 21" bloods to 3rd march which will be day 30  Just not sure that it will show then but we'll see. I have to call them whatever the outcome this month as if not BFP (but it *will* be!!!!) then will track me again next month. They also said that I had a nice thick lining too. So more positive than I as expecting and on now to the BMS marathon!!! Thing that interested me is that I mentioned about thinking possible blocked right tube and the nurse said you can ovulate on the right with a blocked tube and still get pregnant if the other tube is not blocked  HOW Anyone else heard of this? Anyway they also said that doubling dose of clomid might not be a good idea for me as may be over stimulation.  Enough about me....

*Birthbaby* What an amazing bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Ready4* Glad you got some one on one time with Evan... so precious. Sorry about the side effects, that must be so uncomfortable for you. 

*Karen* sending you lots of  for testing.

Hi to everyone else 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yay Karin! Great news on your follies hun!   So plenty of   for you and DH2b over the next week or so then! Make sure you eat plenty to keep those energy levels up!  

Sorry, but I don't understand either what the nurse said about the blocked tube. Just doesn't seem to make sense does it?  

As for how could they stop you...well, maybe they do chastity belts on the NHS now!!  

Not much news from here....still waiting and worrying but got another week to go, so no point getting too stressed about it all.

Mom and dad should be flying out next Tuesday. Just waiting to hear confirmation of their flight, so that'll be good- can look forward to lots of nice goodies from England!  

Lola's been asleep for 2½ hours now!   I've done the housework, posted loads on FF and really dont know what to do with myself now! But you can bet that as soon as I lie down on the settee and get all comfy with a cuppa and the Tv, that she'll wake up full of beans!!  

Love Jo xx


----------



## karen

Hiya,

thanks everyone for the positive wishes - I now think only prayers and a miracle will do. We were away for the weekend and I started testing sunday and negatives everyday - not even a feint glimmer of a line. Official test day is tomorrow but snowy white pg test this morning so am struggling to get through the days. The idea with early testing was to prepare myself as if not I tend to believe it has worked and its a huge shock when I get the BFN as well as the usual grief. Tomorrow won't be a shock (in fact it will be a shock if its anyway positive) so I'll just have to cope with the grief.

I will let you all know how it goes but because I'm at work, I'm not planning to have the blood test done until lunchtime so wont know until just before hometime!

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karen  I'm so sorry


----------



## KW33

Karen


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- good news about the scan ^bms^ all the way now.  never heard about the tube thing but I do have a friend who has 2 blocked tubes and gave birth in Nov!! so not sure what goes on.

Jo- Isabel is just the same as soon as I relax she wakes up.  She is asleep at the moment in her pushchair been into Leeds to meet DH from work and have a look round the shops. Great news on your parents coming out

Will post a bump pic later its scary I'm only 16 weeks!! wasn't this big I don't think at nearly 30 last time!


----------



## Edna

*Karen*,

Big hugs .

It is too early to test though. Also different HPTs have different sensitivities so no line doesn't mean anything. Thinking of you and I have everything crossed for you.

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL but I'm so very very tired at the moment that by the end of a work day I just about eat dinner and fall into bed.

*Clare*, unfortunately I think we expand quicker this time as everything is already stretched out...I know my stomach muscles went south after Evelyn. Looking forward to seeing your bump pic.

*Jo*, all the waiting is hell. I'm very anxious about my scan too. The worrying is constant isn't it? I bet you're looking forward to seeing your parents next week.

*Karin*, I don't think that they can stop you but all clinics are so very cautious about the risks of multiples so no doubt you'd have had to litsen to several lectures. I think there is a theoretical possibility if you have a blocked tube that an egg could travel down the other tube regardless of which ovary its released from but I'd have thought it reduced your chances. Enjoy your BMS.

*Birthbaby*, lovely to hear from you and thanks for your congrats. Like *Ready4* I love the bump pic and think you look very well.

*Ready4*, your journey certainly hasn't been easy and I can't believe the year you've had. I'm with you in hoping that 2008 will bring you success. I'm glad that you and Evan had such a nice weekend together its lovely to have that time together.

*Cassie*, I know what you mean about it being weird being back at Bourn. I look round the waiting room and see so many couples there that remind me of us when we started out. It also feels odd because if all goes well with this pregnancy I know I'm not going to be under their care again and am unlikely to be going back. I love swimming with Evelyn but I've got at least another term before Evelyn's in on her own. Glad your jabs are going OK. When are you due to go back to the clinic?

*Tracy*, hoping your DD is well and didn't catch the Chickenpox.

*Bec*, hoping you are getting over your cold.

Right catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin - I've got a blocked right tube and a duff left ovary. The Consultant explained to me that although on diagrams it looks like the ovaries are spread out, in fact they are right next to each other. An egg released from an ovary can go down either tube, hence how I got pg naturally with Charlie!!

Trying to get madam to sleep in her cot and she is not having any off it - I can hear toys being bashed  Oh well at least I get 5 minutes online


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

karen, I so hope that the hpts are just not strong enough for a reading as it could be late implantation.  Can understand you testing early but lets hope you are shocked with good news.  Do keep us posted. Hugs to you...whatever the result is.

Karin, good news on the follie scan that you could ovulate any day now and your lining is great.  Don't understand the nurse's comment either unless a tube isn't completely blocked.  Have you ever been tested for blockage?  So now the BMS marathon.  You've got lots of ladies over here who are rooting for you!

Jo, can imagine it's hard for you waiting for the scan.  Just try and remember that the first scan was done quite early.  That'll be so nice to have your parents with you.  Sounds like you had a productive time during Lola's nap and she'll be refuelled. 

Clare, that's exciting that you're showing.  They say that you do show earlier second time around as things have already been stretched.

Edna, pregnacy does funny things to you doesn't it?  It's amazing how much it takes over you and the first trimester all you want to do is sleep.  Thanks for your words.  This time with Evan really is special.  I guess in a way it feels like the time we had together in mat leave.

Deb, we still have Evan in a crib (and he's almost 3) so let us know if you have any tips. It's a big adjustment for them so it'll take time.

Not much new here.  Missing dh but having a nice time with Evan.  It's a short week this week (do you have Good Friday off in the UK / Turkey?) so only 2.5 days left this week, then 2 days to get through next week and then our follow up.  Yah!


----------



## becca

karen..i have everything crossed for you hunnie.                           

hey r4f yes we have fri and monday off for the easter weekend......weather suppose to be horrible here rain winds and a chance of a flurry .

hows it your end has it started to melt yet ?

edna..the tiredness is a killer im still like it now !

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi girlies

Karen - finger still crossed for you, no AF cramps or spotting so that still cause to stay positive  .

Karin - I didn't understand the abbreviation for BMS until I read your post but now I do, that clomid stuff sounds pretty good.

Jo, lovely to know that your folks will be out in Turkey with you in a weeks time - hopefully your parents visit will help distract you from your wait until next scan.

R4F, sounds like you are having some great times with Evan, absence makes the heart grow fonder, I always find a appreciate DH more when he gets home from a trip.  He's not usually away for more than a week but in February he was away for almost 3 weeks in Inda.  I was going crazy by the end of it!

Edna, are you in bed shortly after you put Evelyn to bed a night then?  My monitoring scan at BH is on Thursday 20th at 11.15.  

All well here, jabs going ok only another day at work before the long weekend - I work Mon-Weds so 5 days off for me, yipee!

Catch you soon.

love Cassie


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Deb* That's really interesting, thanks for posting. I never knew it was possible, so gives me hope!! I've never been checked for tubes as was due when got pregnant but am wondering if not successful this time whether to pursue it with my cons.

*Cassie*  BMS = baby making sex. It took me ages on here to realise what it meant and even then I had to ask!!!  Not long till your scan. 

*Edna* That early tiredness is unbelieveable. When is your scan?

*Ready4* It's not long now... hope you are feeling okay. When is DH back?

*Clare* Where is your bump pic 

*Becca* Are you saying we might get some snow?!  About time... Ready4's been hogging it all this time!!!  

Hugs for everyone

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I never knew that about our tubes pictures always make them look so far apart.

Bump pic now in my gallery


----------



## KW33

*Clare* Lovely bump!!!!!!!!!!!! Brewing nicely!!!  

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

I agree - Clare - lovely bump   - I want one too  

Sorry girls, am not neglecting you completely - I do read everyday  - but dont always have time to post 

Genetics appointment tomorrow    will drop in after and tell you how it goes.  Wasn't due to start OPKs until Friday anyway so at least we will know to stop before we even start IYKWIM.

Bec  x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bec good luck for the appointment tomorrow

can't quite I believe i have a bump already as didn't with Isabel but then I think doI just look fat!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, I think I should move the the UK.  You don't have to deal with all this snow we're having (although rain doesn't sound so nice either), plus you get an extra day holiday.  We're getting rain here today so the piles have gone down now and in places you can actually see grass, but it'll take awhile for all of it to melt.

Cassie, yes you're right about absence makes the heart grow fonder.  Wow...and I thought a week away was a long time.  3 weeks must have been so hard.  Good luck with your scan.  Nice that you have a nice long weekend.

karin, dh gets back Saturday late afternoon so he'll have been gone a week.  Yah..I managed to send some of the snow your and becca's way (he he).

Clare, amazing picture of your bump.  You really are showing.  

Bec, good luck with your appt tomorrow.

Migraine back (another AF coming?) and was feeling so down yesterday.  My dad came by to see Evan and Evan was acting up.  I often feel like my dad thinks that I'm a bad mom as he made a comment like "if dh was here, he wouldn't get away with this".  Plus, to see Evan not listening to me infront of him.  Then later dh called but I wonder why he bothers since it was a 2 second call and he barely says anything (and so I wasn't in the mood for making conversation either).  Sorry to be so down..think it's the meds talking.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Lovelies 

*Karen...*I am so sorry that your tests have been negative so far  Hoping and  for a last minute turn-around for you  

*Ready* aww, sounds like DH couldn't come back a minute too soon  I'm sure he's missing you loads and maybe that's why he was finding it hard to communicate on the phone. As for evan playing up,isn't it _always_ the way?  They are angels 99% of the time, and when you want to show off how good they are, they turn into little  Don't worry hun, despite how you feel I'm sure you're dad knows whata good mummy you are 

*Clare* ooo, I'm lovin' that bump pic! It doesn't look so big to me, just lovely and neat 

*Edna* Is it scan day today hun? If so, sending lots of   

*Cassie* Yes, all the cleaning and tidying will hopefully make time fly before the scan! My parents actually arrive the day before the scan, but I'm hoping to get it moved forwards a couple of days, so that I don't have to abandon them on their 1st full day here. Hope you're enjoying your long weekend

*Karin* I read your post on PS about the blocked tube, and like Deb's response, found it very interesting! Hope the BMS is in full swing! 

*Deb* Hope your little miss settled in her cot soon after, so that you managed to have at least anohter 5 mins to yourself! 

*Bec* All the best for your appt tomorrow hun  Will be thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else 

Not much news from here, so I'll just send a generous sprinkling of babydust for everyone who needs it


----------



## karen

hi all,

Didnt post again yesterday for fear of stopping conversation again but AF started yesterday and blood test just confirmed what I knew already - BFN. The hope went yesterday but they insisted I came in for the blood test. Now just trying to get my head round the fact we said this was the final go but DD is so lovely its so hard to think that there will never be a brother or sister for her. 

Last night I cuddled her in bed and told her that mummy was sad that she couldn't have a baby and she said "have you tried everything?" then she started crying because she wanted a brother or sister - it made it worse!

Thank you all for your support and you positive vibes it really helps to know you were all rooting for me.

x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh Karen you must be heartbroken, I'm so sorry.   And your darling little girl is so sweet, it must break your heart. 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## ready4Family

karen, your post brought tears to my eyes.  I am so sorry.  What an amazing and mature little girl you have.  Can imagine how hard it was for you hearing those words from her.  Just her extra big hugs and kisses.  We're always here for you if you want to talk (or just pm me anytime).  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## leanne marie

Karen i am really sorry to hear your news


----------



## becca

karen


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karen  what a sweet little girl you have


----------



## skiwizard

Oh Karen, Im so sorry to hear your sad news,  but you mustnt give up yet.  I wanted to give Joshua a brother or sister especially as he doesnt have a father or any cousins or aunties and uncles around but when I got a  it made me even more determined to try and try again and I did and look at me now.  Please dont stop trying, obviously the financial side of it may be a struggle, but debts can be paid off, loans can be repaid. I borrowed the money and Im so glad I did because now paying back the money means nothing to me, but the children Im about to have mean the World to me.  

Take care, you and DH, and that gorgeous little girl of yours. 

Trish


----------



## KW33

*Karen*    I'm so sorry. Your heart must be breaking hearing those words from your daughter. What an incredible little girl.  We are hear to listen anytime and if you want to PM me anytime. 

xxx


----------



## Edna

*Karen*,

The biggest hugs from me   . I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out. You have gone through so much and I know how gruelling you've found the ARGC cycles.

Your lovely DD deserves to have the sibling she wants and you deserve the baby you want. I really hope that you can achieve your dream.

lots of love

Edna


----------



## Macmillan

Karen - I'm so so sorry for you   

Bec  x


----------



## Amee

Karen - really sorry to hear AF turned up...your dd sounds very mature and I bet those cuddles she gives u mean the world, thinking of u hun


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Think today is CD 16... still no +opk despite what the fert clinic though about me ovulating today/tomorrow but will keep going as requested.  The BMS marathon began last night so here's hoping!!!    

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Scratch that... just got positive OPK!!!  They DO know what they are talking about!!!   

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  doh! 

Had some awful awful news this week. One of the babies in our postnatal group who as been ill has been moved to a childrens hospice. The outlook is not good.... 

Makes me so grateful for Amy but also makes me ask if I can risk another pregnancy. Knowing what having a healthy baby is like, I worry that the decision could be harder.........


----------



## karen

Thanks girls - still dont know whether it helps or makes it worse when you already have a little one. in one way its worse as you mourn that you'll never go through x and y again and you look at the first born and love them so much that you just want to love another but then again at least we have one and I'm thankful for that.

DH and I have agreed to just get over this last cycle and not talk about the future until our holiday in May when its less raw. I just dont know how to stop trying but I feel it is such a burden emotionally and financially to carry on when we did everything this cycle, immunes, ivig, steriods etc - what more can we do and I'm not getting any younger but how do you draw a line and bring yourself to terms with this being the end?

I think I'm smothering DD at the moment. I cant stop cuddling her and yesterday for the first time in months she cried for me at school (then again she's clever and it may have had something to do with the fact it was pe which she doesnt like - and she got out of it!)

x


----------



## karen

Deb, our posts crossed. that is really sad news - what is wrong with the baby?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

They don't know. She is just wasting away.........


----------



## KW33

*Deb* That so sad...


----------



## ready4Family

karin, yah for the OPK line.  At least you know that they work.  Good luck wtih the BMS.  

Debs, that's just awful about the baby.  It's just heartbreaking.

karen, I can understand the feeling of loving our little one so much that the desire to have another is that much stronger.  It really breaks my heart that it didn't work for you as I know you said this may be your last attempt.  Keep smothering your little girl.  Nothing is set in stone so after have your holidays with dh and dd, you can think about what you'd like to do.  Maybe your clinic will even suggest something.  I hope that you'll keep in touch and let us know how you're doing, but having said that, totally understand if you give FF a break.  Wishing you all the best for the future.


----------



## Macmillan

Hello all

Karin - goodluck     hope this cycle is the one  

Debs - so sorry about your friend's LO  

Karen -      hope some time out helps and then the deciosion about what next might become clearer


Well, been to the genetics clinic today about William's eyes (congenital cataracts).  The bad news is that they say another baby will have a 1 in 2 chance of the same and that they cant do PGD as too many genes involved, but the good news is that the risk of it being any worse than W's is very very small.  So they say we should just carry on with the FET if we want.  So that is what we'll do and just have to keep our fingers crossed.  William's eyes may not be perfect but he can see, and we think he deserves a sibling if at all possible, and if that sibling will be able to see and enjoy life like W too then we think that's ok.  I hope no-one thinks we're being selfish by even taking that small risk    

All that means we start testing with OPKs tomorrow   as planned, with ET likely about next weekend...

Got to go and bath W now,

Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Everyone

Hope you're all having  lovely Easter weekend   Easter isn't celebrated here, but DH did bring home some of my fave choccy tonight so I don't feel like I'm missing out too much!  

Bec....I'm so glad that you've decided to go head and cycle. Sorry to hear there is a risk involved, and really hope all turns out ok for you. I don't think anyone will (or should) judge you for taking the risk. Your baby is obviously very wanted, and will have a life filled with love from his/her mummy, daddy and gorgeous big brother. I wish you every bit of luck    

Deb...How tragic to hear of that poor little baby just wasting away. I hope and pray that they find some answers before it is too late  

Karin...yay for the OPK! Bet you and DH are doing great impressions of the Easter bunny this weekend!    

Karen...  Hope you're having a fun weekend with your precious DD, and that you are feeling a bit stronger  

Hi to everyone else. It's a bit quiet round here, but I expect you're all making the most of family time with the bank holiday.

Take care
Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

*Bec* You've changed your name... thought we had a newbie!!  Sorry to hear about the risks involed but sending you lots of  and hope the OPK's give you a smiley face very soon.

*Ready4* We have had snow today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At one point it looked like right little blizzard outside but it has all melted away now - not before I took Emma outside to feel the snowflakes on her face though!! 

*Jo* Did you have any luck bringing the scan date forward a couple of days like you hoped? I know it's hard with all the waiting. 

Big hello to everyone else and Happy Easter to all.

We have had 2 days of surges but as per clinic we are having BMS every other day... and so far so good!!!!!!!!!!!  Helps that we have a long weekend so Dh2b not too tired!!!  I'm really trying not to think about it too much but you know as the 2ww drags on I'll get more and more manic!!!  Based on ovulation on CD16/17 thinking AF shuld be due around CD30-32 so if we get that far I MIGHT consider doing a test. So here it begins the 2w crazies.... 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Happy Easter Eve everyone  

KW33 - have fun with the BMS, as you said you've timed it nicely it being a long weekend so lots of opportunity to get in the mood.  Sending you   for coming 2WW.

Jo - even though you are in Turkey it nice to see that you are honoring Easter by eating lots of chocolate! 

Bec - full steam ahead on the cycle then - thats good news,   for you. 

Karen - thinking of you, hope that you are holding up ok  

Edna - how did the scan go?  Hope all is well.

I had my 1st monitoring scan Thursday and they saw about 4 decent follies on the LHS and only about 2 on the RHS, was a bit disappointed with the numbers but they've upped the Gonal F to 375 IU, scan today was alittle better and they can now see 5 on LHS & 3 on RHS which are a good size so keeping me on the same dose for another 3 days - so had to part with money money for extra drugs  .  There are a few more smaller follies so I am hoping they'll come on to so we get at leadt 10 eggs.  Otherwise the chances of doing blastocycsts are slim as we need at least 6 embroyos to go ahead, otherwise we are looking at 2 day transfer.  Hopefully scan on Tuesday I'll be up to scratch and good for collection Thursday.  

Weather has been dreadful here, one minute sun then hail then snow - couldn't get out all day apart from the scan.  Had a friend round with her toddler and new born today so that was good and helped keep Olivia amused, she's still refusing to nap so was totally shattered by tea time which was an ordeal  , in bed now pooped!

Lots of love to everyone  , have a good Easter day (lucky for us parents that the kids are too young to eat all those Easter eggs!!)

Cassie


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all
Happy Easter Everyone
we have snow for Easter day!


----------



## becca

wahooooooooooooo claire............bet dd is having a a wicked time....just started here but nothing for me to get excited !


happy easter to everyone xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​
Hope you've not all got tummy ache from gorging on those yummy choccy eggs! 

Clare...wow, look at that snow! Hmm, kinda makes me glad I had to cancel my trip after all!  Is looks like she's having a great time tho, bless her!

Edna...hope all is ok with you. Any news for us?   

Cassie... hope the increased dose helps you to produce a bumper crop of eggs (no, not Easter eggs!  )

Karin....  and so the madness begins! Sending lots of  and  and  your way.

Well, I've just spent the past 10 minutes or so, going back and editing a lot of my posts from the past 10 days  Why? because I've had a complete turnaround in my attitude towards this next scan on Wednesday (no Karin, they were too busy and couldn't fit me in any earlier) I've stopped all the negativity and worrying, and now it's positivity all they way! We WILL see a heartbeat, aand everythng will be ok! So, I've deleted anything negative I've said in my posts, as ı don't want any reminders of it. From now on, you'll hear only good things from me!! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

you WILL see a hb sugar!!!

There are some more photos in my gallery stopped snowing  and melting a bit now. If you had come over Jo Lola wouldn't have known what to do with snow


----------



## KW33

Morning and a Happy Easter to you all,

*Clare* we had loads of snow at 7.30 this morning and I was all excited... Then Emma decided to sleep in until 8.30 by which time it had all melted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope Isabel had a fab time.

*Jo* It will be a wonderful seeing that HB!!!!   

*Cassie* Hope the increased amount gives you tons of (almost) Easter eggs!!!!   

We have another successful BMS attempt due to my daughter having a lie in!!!  I feel very positive this month. We have done everything asked of us so far and everything is going as expected so  But only CD 19 so far so plently of time to go loopy!!! 

Have a lovely day and enjoy all that choclate!!!

xxx


----------



## becca

good positive attitude Jo.

   

hey claire think we are going to have a hr out later in the snow ds is itching to get out but there isnt enough to make a snow ball but it is coming down heavy now 

xx


----------



## KW33

*Becca* finally you get some snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sun out now here and rapidly melting so DH and Isabel going back out before it goes!

Karin- wish Isabel would sleep till 7 never mind 8.30 she was up in night last night and still up by 6.30 this morning. Least you could get the BMS in


----------



## Marielou

Hello,
Back from our holidays, had a lovely time and even popped in ot see my nan who doesn't live far from where we're staying, so made such a fuss of Ethan which was lovely to see, but she did make a few comments about him being lonely and needing a sibling   I wish it were that easy! 

AF is due next weekend, then we'll be getting on with our fet cycle 

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi

*Marie* Glad you had a good holiday. Roll on AF and on to FET   

Quick question - Does anyone know if Clomid can make nipples v sensitive . For the first time I have this mid cycle and the only other time I've had this was when pregnant with Emma. I know it's far too early for any symptoms - haven't even finshed BMS yet!!!  - so thinking it could just be the tablets. Wondered if any others had experianeced this?

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Happy Easter everyone!

Yup, changed my username - needed a bit more anonymity due to work-related issue (long story)    Sorry to confuse you all.

CD13 here, no OPK surge yet, but was day 18 last month so not getting too excited yet.


Jo - hurray for the positive attitude   that's the way - you WILL see that little hb  

Karin - good luck honey, glad you've got plenty of BMS in 

Clare - how's it going with the tiredness if Isabel is still getiing up at night?    Are you coping ok?

Marielou - not long until your FET now...  

Cassie - hoping the increase in the Gonal has done the trick    good luck for the scan on Tues


Bec  x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've not been around but a round of friends and family for Easter.

My scan went well. One little heartbeat. 2 sacks though so I think this might be another vanishing twin pregnancy I've got to go back in 10 days for another scan to confirm the position and that all is OK with bean.

*Clare*, snow here today too. Unlike Isabel Evelyn hated it and wouldn't even touch it if we held it for her. Oh well glad you got your snow and Isabel enjoyed herself in it.

*Cassie*, OK I probably exaggerate a bit I'm not quite that early to bed but certainly few brain cells left by the evening. Sorry that your scan was disappointing but it sounds like the increased dose of Gonal F is helping. Sending you lots of positive vibes for a good scan on Monday. BTW I know blasts are good but I've only ever had Day 2 transfers so they can work out too.

*Karin*, glad you are getting lots of BMS and rest in over the BH. Not sure about Clomid side effects but it really messes with your hormones so I guess sensitivity is possible.

*Becca*, hope the snow settled and you got enough snow for a decent snowball fight with DS.

*Marie*, welcome back. Glad you had a good break. As you say if only it were that easy to get siblings. Still PMA now and your FET cycle is just round the corner.

*Jo*, glad to see that you are being positive about your scan You're not that much ahead of me so I thought your previous scan was a little early to see the heartbeat. I'm with you you will see a good heartbeat on Wednesday.

*Bec*, I think you're making the same decision I would. Its a small risk and hopefully all will be well with your next baby. Really glad you can still go with a FET for this cycle. Sending you all the positive vibes in the world. Like your new username BTW.

*Deb*, that really is the most terrible news. Thinking of you, your friends and their little girl.

*Ready4*, hope you're having a better day than when you last posted. You sounded really down. Its not easy coping with our LOs on our own when you are feeling rough and they are playing up. Sorry that your Dad and DH weren't more supportive. Thinking of you and sending you a big hug .

Right guess I'd better leave this here.

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Bec, how can bringing a life into this world and giving him/her a home full of love be selfish?  It's awful that it's possible that a child may have a sight limitation, but you know that it's only minimal and can still enjoy a full life.  That's good news.  

Jo, glad you got some chocolate on easter. That's the important part, right?  Love the easter wishes.  Good for you hun for getting the PMA and knowing that everything will be alright.  

karin, yah, you got snow!  So all that wishing must have helped and it got blown your way.  What was Emma's reaction?  Great news that you've had the surges and it's confirmed with the clinic.  Wishing you lots of luck with the BMS. Hard not to think about it isn't it?  Sending you lots of positive vibes. Not sure the answer about the clomid.

Cassie, follies can really catch up last minute so try and not worry with numbers.  Keep us posted on your scan.  SOunds like EC is getting close.  Nice that you got together with friends who have kids.  It's good for our little ones and so fun to see their interaction.  

Clare, what an adorable picture of Isabel.

becca, I'm so happy for you that you're also getting a bit of snow.  How much was it in the end?

Marielou, glad you had such a nice holiday.  I hate it when people make comments about a sibling or 'when are you going to have another?'.  Let's hope you can give them the answer with your fet.

Edna, great news on your scan. Bet it was lovely to see the heartbeat.  I'm sure you're now counting down for the next one.  I'm feeling better thanks.  THanks for your comforting words.  It makes me feel not so alone with you just listening and understanding.  

Had a good long weekend (back at work tomororw unfortunately).  Friday I went to the musical Rent with my MIL.  It was fantastic and even my MIL really loved it (wasn't sure based on the subject matter).  Dh came home just before dinner so it was great to see him.  And today friends came over.  I met her in Evan's music class so it's always fun to get together and have the kids play.  Then dh fell asleep (exhausted from his trip) and Evan and I went for a long walk.  We were gone for an hour and I was amazed that Evan walked that whole time.  He's such a boy though and jumped in every puddle that he found (which are many with all the snow).

Only 3 days until our appointment.  Yah!

Hope everyone is having a great easter weekend.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bec- its not everynight but some nights she wakes. She was nearly 1 before she slept thru! Please don't let spud be like that as they will be sharing a room by then!  Tiredness still hre but think it is due to being able to stay in bed when I wanted 1st time round now we have to be up.

Edna- good news on the scan. did you have the same with E the disappearing twin?

R4F- glad you had a nice weekend, sounds very busy! we have a bank holiday today so another day off work (not that I work monday) but means Dh home.  2 days till appointment now


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yay Edna!! I'm so happy for you that you saw a precious haertbeat.   I'm sorry to hear there may be a vanishing twin though   I've been thinking about you and wondering how it went. How dare you have a life away from FF!    

Ready...Great news that your appt is only 3  days away (or is it 2 now?!) and that DH is home at last. Ethan did so well walking for that length of time. Lola loves to walk along the seafront, but is always constantly veering off towards the rocks, so it's not a really relaxing time! 

Karin...I don't know if the Clomid can make your nipples sensitive, but I could always feel a change in mine pre and post ovulation. Hopefully it's a good sign!   

Clare...I have such sympathy with you not being able to rest. I'm already noticing the difference this time round too. I spent pretty much 7 months doing not a lot with Lola, but oh how things have changed with this pregnancy!!   Hopefully it will make the time go quicker though  

Bec...  for an OPK surge soon   

Marie...glad to hear you had a great holiday   How exciting that you'll be cycling so soon! I've replied to your question on the other thread

Becca....did DS manage to get out and make a snowball in the end? 

Not much to report here....parents arrive tomorow afternoon and scan Wednesday afternoon, so plenty to look forward to  

Take care all,
Love Jo xx


----------



## becca

snow didnt settle.....grahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my dp kept asking who the kid was as kept looking out of the window and getting the hump because it wasnt settling. im just one big kid
oh well maybe next time xx
x


----------



## Macmillan

Deb,
Just noticed on the site calendar that its your birthday today      Hope you have a good one.

Bec  x


----------



## KW33

Deb... hope you are having a great birthday... more alcohol than last year at least!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Well-spotted Bec! 

​
Hope you're having a great day Deb!
Love Jo & Lola xx​


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Clare, bonus to have dh home another day.  I work for a bank too, but alas, guess we don't celebrate that one here.

Jo, must be amazing walking by the seafront.  Although does sound a little scary if Lola walks towards the rocks.  That's exciting that your parents are arriving tomorrow and then you have your scan on Wed.  Seems like a lot happening on Wed (you, us and other FFs have stuff too).  I'll be thinking of you and hope you get the reassurance now that you're further along.

becca, ahhh...so unfair that you're one of the ones that wants the snow the most and yet you didn't end up with much.  Really wish I could send you some of ours cause I would if I could.

Deb, happy birthday!  Are you doing anything to celebrate?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Ty everyone. Having a mediocre birthday. Hoping that we have some other celebrations in the not too distant future  as AF due next weekend....
(please let my birthday wish come true)

Be back later as still at my parents for easter.

Deb


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Very quiet on here... are you all feeling a bit sickly from too much chocolate egg?!  

*Sugar* Wanted to send you loads of    for your scan tomorrow. Have your parents arrived now?

*Ready4* Hope everything goes well at your appointment tomorrow hun.   

*Deb * Hope that the witch never arrives and the birthday wish comes true. 

CD21 now and I had my day 21 bloods taken today. I think it'll be too early to show ovulation but the other date they want me to do is 3rd April which is going to be too late?  But I didn't think they'd be right about ovulating and they were so I guess I just have to wait. Speaking of which I've had a very down day today. All this build up to have my hopes dashed again and again.  I just don't feel like this will ever work right now.  And last month was such a toughie.

Sorry to go on.

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx

Hugs for all


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  It can get you down but WE WILL GET THERE!!!


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hello All,

Karin - sorry to hear that you are having a rough day  , the waiting is the worst thing about this whole infertility business isn't it .  It will soon be April and stay positive that your next blood test will show ovulation.

Jo - really hope that your scan goes well tomorrow , let us know.  Expect you are busy with your mum & dad right now - will be tricky getting Lola to bed tonight me thinks with all the excitement of grandparents! 

Deb - belated happy birthday to you x

R4F - sounds like you've had a great weekend and even got a late pass to go to the theatre - sounds great.  I went to see a play a few weeks ago called 'Mum's the word' it was fantastic - a comedy about being a mum and how your life is never the same again, it's just what a needed at the time as Olivia was in the thick of terrible two's!  Glad you had a nice time at music club, I love all these mum & babe/toddler groups it great for the kids to go wild in a safe environment.

Edna - must have been fantastic seeing the flashing heart beat but sad a the same time to see an empty sack.  So is this one going to be known as bean, I remember that E was little miss small!

3rd scan at Bourn today, showing 4 larges follies on LHS + 3 on RHS plus some smaller ones of about 14mm.  They have put me on another day of Gonal F and I'll be good for the Ovatrelle on Wednesday so collection on Friday .  Still hoping that the smaller ones come on as it would be better to get at least 10 egg, last time we got 11 and 5 went to blasts.  I have blocked tubes and the large hydro they saw on Saturday's scan seems to have absorbed so hoping it says that way.  I'm alittle worried about 2 day transfer coz of the potential hydro's leaking back into uterus and blasts seem to be more robust plus they resulted in Olivia last time.  I'm getting very superstitious and trying to re-create things from 3 years ago - like having a lucky bamboo plant on my desk at work and starting treatment around the same time of year.  Silly I know but every little helps!

lots of   to everyone.

love Cassie


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Sugar-  for scan today.  I've just had a bit of spotting so going to hospital to get checked out


----------



## becca

clare.................hey hope your ok, 

i bet your told just to rest up and take it easy.......keep us posted.

got my 22 wks scan tomorrow...going to be good and not find out the sex.

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Jo, today is your scan, right?  I'm thinking of you and hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  Must be great having your parents there for a visit.

Karin, thanks for your wishes.  Ah hun, I'm sorry you're feeling so down.  TTC is such a rollercoaster with its ups (from hope and good news) and downs (from feelign like it won't work and bad news).  It really is hard to keep the PMA. Just keep reminding yourself that your georgous Emma was conceived with clomid and it can happen again (no, it "will" happen again).  And it's a bonus that you have your clinic monitoring you throughout the cycle. Even if Apr 3rd is too late, it doesn't hurt to try BMS more often.  I'm so on your side hun and hope this is your month.  Sending you big hugs and hope you feel better about things.

Cassie, the theatre was great!  Never saw 'Mums the word', but it sounds so appropriate for us and you must have been able to relate so much.  Yeah..the music class was great with Evan but only did it when on mat leave.  Do miss that time with him.  Great news on your scan and you never know, often they catch up at the last minute and you end up with more than expected.  That happened to us last time.  And 5 our of 11 making it to blasts is a great percentage.  So you have hydro?  Our last HSG showed that my right tube is blocked (down in the tube so fluid can get in) and we'll find out today what our dr is goign to do about it.  It's scary when we have these extra obstacles, but if your dr isn't worried then you should be ok. Know what you mean about wanting to have a cycle exactly like with the first one that worked as something was right then, right?  All the best for Friday.  Grow follies grow!

Clare, the spotting must be scary but hear it's quite common.  Never the less, good that you're getting it checked.  Let us know what the dr says.

becca, how exciting that your scan is tomorrow.  Can't believe you're 23 weeks already!  Time really flies. Did you find out the sex with your ds or he was a surprise as well?

Last night I was starting to panic about our appt today (it's not until this afternoon).  THe main clinic is downtown, but they also have a location north.  We live up north so when we're actually in a cycle, I'll be able to go to the north location for scans and blood work.  But our dr's office is downtown so we've always gone down there to see him.  Well when they booked this appt for us, they said that he'll be up north on the 26th (today) so she booked it up there for us.  (Great...leave 20 min before the appt time vs 1hr 20 min).  But I started panicking last night (and still have butterflies in my stomach) wondering if he'll bring our file with him cause then he won't have any answers for us (esp the HSG results).  Really hope they're organized and just bring all appt files with them.  Don't know how common it is for him to go up to the north location for appts.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F- hope the appointment went well

Afternoon,
Spent 4 hrs at the hospital most of that just waiting to see the Dr!  bleeding has stopped they could see a raw patch near my cervix which where they think it came from taken some swaps just to check no infection but spud OK.  in a room with 2 heavily pregnant women one waiting to be induced.  Taken the the rest of the week off work to rest.


----------



## becca

hey clare glad your ok..you have been in my thoughts all day 

hey r4f hope everything went ok today
ss


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thank you for the thoughts means a lot, after waiting so long I was ready to discharge myself as knew bleeding had stopped.


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

*Jo* Been thinking of you today... are you okay?

*Clare* So glad everything is okay with you and Spud. It must have been very worrying for you. Definitely need to rest.

*Ready4* Thanks for the positivity... I really need it at the moment. I know everything you're saying is right just have to shake myself out of the doldrums!!!  How did your appointment go? Did they have all your details with them?

*Cassie* Sounds like you have some good follies going there and hopefully the little ones will come on too . Sending you lots of    for Friday and lots of eggs.

*Deb * You're right... we WILL get there.

*Edna* Hope you are taking it easy and are not too tired out. 

Hi to everyone else.

I'm a little better today but just hate all this waiting... so far though we have managed BMS as requested so at least I can say I did everything I could.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all, just wondering if anyone heard from Jo?  I do hope all went well with her scan.  I'll post in a bit about our appt.  Clare, so happy that your growing bubs is ok and the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Our tiny little miracle has died.     No heartbeat detected today, and due in for D&C sometime soon, but cramping has started tonight, so....well, don't know really. Hurting so so much right now


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, my heart just dropped.  I am sorry and wish I had words for you.  Sending you big hugs.  I am truly crying with you.  We're here whenever you need us.


----------



## becca

jo hunnie im speechless   im so sorry to read this...but like r4f said we are all here for you xx


----------



## Edna

*Jo*,

So very sorry to read your news. So very terrible and unfair.

Nothing can make it better...as the others have said we're here for you.

  

lol

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Jo - no words   Just lots of


----------



## leanne marie

Jo really sorry to hear your news  

life is so unfair!xxxxx

leannex


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jo I felt my heart phsically drop when I read your post    .  I'm so sorry We are here when you are ready


----------



## KW33

*Jo* I can't express how very sorry I am.    Truly devastating. We are here for you whenever,whatever.   

xxx


----------



## Amee

Jo, I am so sorry to hear your news hun    
xx


----------



## Fluffs

Sorry to barge in but Jo I have just read your news        I am soooo sorry hun      I have no words      Look after yourself, you know where we are when you need us    Big massive hugs to you all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Sorry to gatecrash, Jo i'm so very very sorry hun... take time with DH and Lola... thinking of you xx


----------



## karen

jo    am so so sorry to hear your news   . We're here for you when you need to talk . It just isn't fair 

x


----------



## Macmillan

Oh Jo, so sorry    
Take care of yourself
Bec  x


----------



## Cassie Cat

Jo

I ditto what everyone else has said, just so sorry 

Cassie


----------



## Tracy W

Jo

Really sorry to hear your news     

Tracy


----------



## Loubie101

Sugar I'm so sorry to hear your news   

xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Hi All

Sorry been awol.  Work has been really busy and I haven't had 2 mins to sit and post.

ET today.  Keeping fingers crossed that frosties thaw ok.   

I'll let you all know how it goes later.

Tracy


----------



## KW33

*Tracy*    for ET!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy, didn't realize that ET is already.  Wishing you lots of    .  Let us know how it goes.

Jo, hope you're doing ok hun.  I've been thinking of you.

 to everyone else.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Girls, thank you all so much for your concern, kind thoughts and wishes. It really does mean the world to me.

I'm doing ok, I've got the D&C booked in for 8am tomorrow, so once that's done I can start to move on. Feel a bit weird and in limbo at the moment. I've had a few cramps which come and go, and very slight spotting, but nothing more than that.

DH has being great, taking off as much as the pressure as he can by organising everything for me. 

And of course having Lola does help to numb the pain. I knew deep down that my chances wouldn't be good with a 'natural' pregnancy, as I've always doubted the quality of my eggs. And as such, I won't attempt another pregnancy again in this way. I've decided to get fit and enjoy the summer with Lola, doing all the things with her I couldn't have done if I was pregnant eg- going to the waterparks etc. and then at the end of the summer season maybe going for FET. I don't now have the same sense of urgency about TTC#2 now that I did before, and am re-evaluating our family plans. As such I'm not sure if this is the right thread for me to be on at the moment, but I have to say, I do love it here, and think you're all fantastic.

So, please don't worry about me girls. I will be ok.

I'll be back after the weekend to do personals and see how things are going with you all.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, hi hun.  I've been thinking of you since we heard of your awful news and I really hurt for you.  You sound so strong.  Enjoy your little girl, and know what you mean about doing things in the summer.  You have lovely embies waiting when you and dh are ready.  

I've definitely outwelcomed my stay as I've been on here since last year (since we were cycling last year and now we're in waiting stage), but never left because the ladies here are fantastic.  So please feel free to stick around.  But also understand if you want to stay away from FF unti you're ready again.

Hope that cramps stay at bay until tomorrows D&C and I'll be thinking of you throughout that. And like you said, you'll be able to move on.  Stay strong hun, and you'll get that BFP in the future when you're ready.

Sending you big hugs.


----------



## KW33

*Jo* I for one would love you to stay but as *Ready4* says if you feel the need for distance then I understand. But I don't want you to go!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Tracy- Good luck for ET 

Jo-Please don't feel you have to leave after all you are hoping for another miricle still just on hold for the moment, but can totally understand having some time out 

Karin- how is this cycle going?? Lost track of where you are currently in it.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Please stay (if you want to). I'm not cycling until later this year (if I can persude DH and the bank balance!)  but am here anyway!!! 

Sending  and  to all

Deb


----------



## KW33

*Clare* CD24 right now... think I ovulated around day 17 so I guess 14 days after that then would make AF due around cd31? 
 If no AF by CD32 going to test as I can't have a repeat of last months to-ing and fro-ing!!  So 8 days to go. No symptoms and desperately trying not to over analyse everything 

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Deb*  for this weekend.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Agreeing with you on that - NO AF!!


----------



## Macmillan

Afternoon girls

Jo - good to hear you sounding ok and as positive as you can be, be still take it easy  

Tracey - good luck for ET        

Deb -     

Karin -   

Karen - hope you're doing ok  

R4F - it must be nice to have DH back

Cassie - hope all going smoothly   

Clare, Becca, Edna - hope those bumps coming along nicely


I surged yesterday, and clinic bloods confirmed, so booked for ET on Monday afternoon.  Have 4x day-2 grade A frosties, but they are only going to defrost 2 to start with, so hoping one will be good enough for single embryo transfer. 

Bec x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bec- good luck for Monday,  for the defrost   

Karin- I got my BFP on day 32 so could be a good sign      

Debs       

Tracy-    

bump growing here and starting to feel movement!


----------



## Tracy W

Just got back from clinic.  2 grade one embies safely on board (although dr had to deal with a polyp so now a bit sore).  One is a 6 cell and one an 8 cell and we still have 2 left!!!

Keeping everything crossed now.  Gonna spend the weekend being waited on.

Tracy


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Tracy- rest up


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Good luck Tracey


----------



## ready4Family

karin, hope somethings happening and an embryo is snuggling in nicely.  

Bec, am I dreaming or did you change your alias name?  Great news that all is going well and your transfer is on Monday.  You're sure to have a good one in your 4 frosties.  Don't blame you for doing a single transfer.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. 

Clare, so exciting that you're feeling bubs!  Is that earlier than last with Isabel?  They always say things happen earlier than last time.  

Tracy, great news on ET!  Sounds like a perfect plan to let dh take care of you.  Sending lots of babydust your way. 

So we had our appt on Wed.  Will try and keep it brief.  To treat the suspected endometriosis, I need to stay in the temporary menopause state until May (which we knew).  But the recommendation from our dr is prior to doing ivf, to re-do testing on us to check if the meds are enough to solve the problem.  Like last time, the test involves doing a mock cycle where I'm on FET meds to build up the lining and then they take a biopsy at what would be transfer time and check the tissue for implantation issues.  (It's a special research study that my clinic does with Yale University).  He especially recommends that we do this test first since last time the results came back showing "extreme" issues.  If there are still issues, then he'll send me to a specialized surgeon to see if he'll do laprascopic surgery on me to clear the endometriosis (if that's what I do infact have). It's possible though that the surgeon won't do the surgery as it's risky in my case due to past surgeries (which is why our current fertility dr won't do it).  But if the test comes back ok (please! ), then we can do ivf.  So best case, May starts the mock cycle with biopsy early June and then it takes 6-8 weeks for the results, so ivf won't be until probably July or August.  Ugh..this wait is driving me mad and I'm really scared we'll never be albe to do ivf.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hope the mock cycle comes back OK R4F and you can get on with the IVF.  Yes it is definalty earlier than with Isabel was 20 weeks with her, but I did have an anterior placnta which delayed it a bit


----------



## KW33

*Tracy* Glad to hear you are PUPO!!! Sending lots of  to your embies - tell them to snuggle in. 

*Bec* Fab news about ET next week... When will you hear about embies?

*Ready4* I know it's hard as you have done soooo much waiting already  but as you say it's better to get everything sorted. We'll be here to keep you sane as you wait. 

*Clare* Ooh hope I have your day 32 luck!!! Great news about feeling Spud move. Definitely earlier. How exciting. When are we going to see an up to date bump picture? 

I am away all day tomorrow (CD25 as if I could forget!! ) as going to see PIL for the day. It's MIL birthday. So I'll probably be in a grumpy mood come Sunday due to the "Emma is just like her Daddy" in *EVERYTHING* and "when's our next grandchild?"     Give me strength!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

sound like going to have fun at PIL Karin, have to say I'm avoiding as much as possible my MIL,  Dh going down towards end of April but think we and Isabel staying here as they clearing out FIL garage so can return it to council.
Going to take bump photos every 2 weeks or so to see if any growth so during the week should be another


----------



## becca

well had my scan ..all is ok baby doing fine found out why i have had so many pains since ivf in sept /oct..........im covered in adhessions they are pulling my bladder and womb upwards hence why im so big and carrying from under the boobies....but nothing i can do now till its here....had a 4d scan which looked so like my ds...with mummys mouth . the dr asked if we wanted to know the flavour but we said no..think he was dying to tell us, as many times he said are we sure......think it was because both dp and ds and i was saying ohh boy nope girl.

x


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi Girls

Becca - great news that the scan went well, I bet it was so tempting to find out the sex - I think the ultrasound people get so excited if they get to tell you the what it is.  Adhesions can be painful so I hope once you've stretched abit more they will ease off.

Karin - hope day 32 is lucky for you to get your BFP.  Just smile sweetly and curse later on when you've got home from PIL!

R4F - you've been really patient, seems like you have quite alot of procedures to get through but at least you are headed in the right direction to get to your IVF cycle, stay postive hun.

Tracy - Great that your two embies are on board and are settling in for the long haul, I have everything crossed for you.

Jo - Glad you are OK and thinking ahead.  Be thinking of you tomorrow  .

Bec - good luck for ET on monday your embies sound like they are top class!

As for me, had egg collection today, went well and we got 12 eggs so very happy with that, have to call clinci tomorrow afternoon to see how many have fertilised.  We are hoping that we get our 6 so we can go forward for blasts, if not ET on Monday with 2 embies but have decided to go with 1 blastocyst if we get that far.

Lots of love &  
Cassie


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Cassie- Congraulations on 12 eggs, all the best for the call tomorrow   will be able to take them blasts


----------



## KW33

*Cassie* Brilliant news on the 12 eggs!!!  Hope everything goes well and you have enough to go to blasts. 

*Becca* Glad that your scan went well and that your little one is doing well. So sweet when you said s/he looks like DS. Sorry about the adhesions, that does explain all your pain. 

*Clare* Look forward to seeing Spud growing then. 

I/we  have successfully completed the 10 days BMS every other day as requested by the clinic. Guess it really is just a matter of waiting now... I hate this bit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Clare, thanks for you well wishes.  Didn't realize the location of the placenta would make a difference in when you'd feel things.

Karin, great...I'll need you ladies to help keep me going (and sane) during the long wait.  Hope your day tomorrow is better than anticipated.  I can see how comments like that from your MIL are hurtful.  It's like she doesn't see your contribution in your daughter at all.  Hope they don't ask the insensitive question about having another.  You and dh have given it all you can.  I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you!

becca, glad your bubs is doing well.  Interestign that the mystery has been solved but poor you to have to suffer like that all throughout the pregnancy.  Those 4D ultrasounds are amazing.  Never had one but have seen images and they're so clear.  Must have been so wonderful to see.

Cassie, great news on ec.  Hope you're not too sore and sending you all the best for fertilization and your transfer.  Keep us posted.


----------



## becca

good luck cassie for the phone call

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Good luck for Cassie. Hope its great news 

Not so good here - AF showed up late last night  Poop. Oh well it probably was a bit much to ask with all the other good stuff happening at the moment 
I also twisted my ankle last night and its now swollen and bruised - why is it always me


----------



## ♡ C ♡

CM- the move back home might be what you need! the old cliche (sp) new house new baby.  Ouch to your ankle

Casssie- thinking of you for the call


----------



## KW33

*Deb *    Here's too this next month... as Clare says... new house...  Poor you with you ankle.

*Cassie* Good luck   

Wish me luck ladies as I head into the "dragons " den!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Good luck Karin,  its better than you expected


----------



## Mandy1974

Hello Girls,

This looked like the right place to post.
Me and DH are looking to have another go at IVF for our hopeful 2nd little one. Our first little girl was born 17/11/06, which she was very small weighing 4lbs 11oz, but is full of beans, and you would never know ( picture on my profile is an old one, but i am having trouble updating it for  some reason?)
We are waiting for a letter from the clinic for the first appointment, to find out costs, as i have no idea and have 5 frozen?
I feel very scared but excited at starting again, which i guess is perfectly normal, as waited 10 years for Jennifer. I keep telling myself that i do have her in my life now, hoping that this will make me strong for the next mental ride.

Hope to get to know you all as we venture into the next level again.

Take Care

mandy x


----------



## Mandy1974

Oh, my picture has just updated, this was taken January x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya Girls,

Sorry its been so long! Time has just flown by, And haven't realy felt like posting much as I've been feeling depressed with work  I'm so so happy but theres always something to try and stop me.... So I'm going to try and let work just blow over my head which is hard but I've got to! I've pin pointed a month where i might go on Maternity leave and it would be around my Birthday! which is 20th june!  Anyway Everything is going fine with bubbs, had another scan at 21wks and all is fine everything in order  Seen him/her yawn hehe and was doing alot of hand movements, I just wanted to stay there and watch, The nurse said would we like to find out the sex but we decided ages ago that we wouldn't we like suprises!! My belly is slowly getting bigger I'm very outfront at the mo, Started feeling movements at about 16wks, and now I'm feeling more and more stronger movements its amazing. I've gained a stone an half sofar lol   I have been indulging lately, and easter and chocolate I could not avoid    Anyway Maizey kind of knows there a little one on the way she kind of says you've got a fat tummy because theres a baby in there hehe. Cant believe my lil girl will be going to school in september   She'll be fine though, she loves her nursery.

Anyway thats abit of my waffle hehe, Hope everyone else is ok? I will try and do personals later, be nice to catch up with you all again! 

Take care, Vicks xXx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi,

Bec - sorry that AF turned up so diasppointing but you sound positive and no doubt will be ready to go again soon.

Vicks - Your scan sounds amazing, glad all is  going great with bubs.

Mandy - welcome to this thread, I'm quite a nubie myself but the ladies on here are lovely and so supportive .  Sounds like its a FET for you so good luck with your consult and at least it costs less than a full cycle of IVF.

As for me, clinic just range they were able to do ICSI on 10 of the eggs and 5 have fertilized so juas like our last cycle - we have decided to push on with blasts although clinic like you to have at least 6.  Phone again on Monday morning for progress report and can decide then if it looks shakey to have them put back in on Monday so we are covered I think.

have a good Saturday what wver you are getting up to.

love  cassie x


----------



## Marielou

Jo - Oh hunny, I am so very soory to hear about your loss    Much love to you 

Cassie - Best of luck with your embies  

Marie xxx


----------



## Marielou

Sorry, should mention that af is here today, so we're doing natural FET this cycle. Have a scan booked for thursday pm.
DH is really stroppy this am, I'm sat at the pc with period pains while he washes the breakfast things and entertains DS - funny how quick he gets stroppy when its _him_ doing the work and not _me_ as usual! 

Men!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Marie good luck for the cycle!!
know exactly what you mean about the men and jobs. I'm here with Isabel who won't leave me think it is her teeth but he still stroppy


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Well I survived!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was okay... just have to adjust to being the invisble woman when I'm there. CD26 here and have had bad AF pains/cramps - had to take a pain killer all day so am assuming witch is on her way  And have been on knicker checking duty all afternoon.

Personals tomorrow but *Cassie* Hope everything went well.  

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Hello all

Karin - glad you survived.  Sometimes its just easier to stay at home in our own little family bubbles where no-one else can bother us or ask stopid questions.  

Cassie - Good luck for tommorrow.  Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Marie - good luck for cycle.     

Mandy - Welcome.   

I am feeling really down today.   Although dh has been running around after me all weekend when he's been here, he's not been here for alot of it.  I really feel lonely like I'm dealing with it all myself and he's off running around watching and playing football and doing everything I usually take for granted but now I have to think twice about.  I know it will all be worth it in the end but I am a really independant person and hate not being in control of what's going on.  He's normally really understanding but I think I'm having a few mood swings and when I last bit his head off he started singing "Always look on the bright side of life".  I think it's his way of dealing with it and I suppose in a really twisted way it's quite funny.  Oh b*gger now I'm smiling!!!   Also I'm really bloated, feeling really sick and with jabbing stomach cramps.  I don't remember feeling all this last time!!!!

Sorry for the winge, but it's nice to get it off my chest with people who understand.

Tracy x


----------



## Cassie Cat

Morning all,

Tracy - sorry you are feeling down, hope you are abit brighter today.  I can understand your frustration with your DH carrying on as normal and you must rest up as much as possible - I know they say to do your normal routine but I can't help thinking that taking things easier must help the embies bed in.  As for cramps and stuff I'm sure its because you are hyper-aware of your body at the moment.  I said to my DH when I had egg collection last week that I don't remember it being so invasive and painful.  Anyway, I'll be joining you on the 2WW later on today.  Keep your chin up we are all rooting for you.xx

Rang clinic this am and they say we have 4 embies, one of which is sleepy so have suggesting transfer later today.  I am disappointed we are not going to blasts but just have to put faith in my body to nurture the little ones.  I'm considering asking the embroyogist if they will keep the other 2 going towards blasts or they say they may be able to freeze the remaining embroys today - have to see what they say.

Catch you later, will be lying low for the next few days (not sure if I will throw a sicky or not tomorrow).

Love Cassie xx


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

I'm CD27 now and truly believe that this has not worked this month. Not one symptom or sugn I just feel like AF is round the corner.  Dh2b says "wait and see" but to be honest today I want to scream " I'M SICK OF WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"    sORRY FOR THE DOWN POST.

*Cassie* Lots and lots of    for ET today. Tell those embies to snuggle in...!! 

*Tracy* You are so right about it being easier to stay at home at times!!!  I think the 2ww is a form of torture  Sorry DH is annoying you and that you feel so rough. 

Marie Great news about starting FET, good luck with the scan!! 

Queen Vic Good to hear from you. Glad all is well and that your last scan showed baby doing well.

Welcome to *Mandy* - everyone here is just lovely.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- its not over till the fat lady sings- and I feel like the fat lady, and you really don't want to hear me singing!!

Mandy- Welcome


----------



## KW33

*Clare*    Just wish I knew either way... I hate all the waiting and going slowly  I just feel that it hasn't worked this month... where as the last few I have felt signs and had hope.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

maybe it is good that you have no signs after BFN with signs


----------



## KW33

Now that's the kind of positivity that I *should* have!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

It is so hard to be positive every cycle, but try to have some positivity  lack of signs is good


----------



## KW33

Thanks Clare... Less than a week to find out... that's better than 2 weeks or ten days I suppose  .  Think I need more practice with the being positive thing!!!    

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Looks like i have lots to catch up on.

karin, how was your time away with your inlaws?  Were the comments minimals?  Don't give up yet as those could be implantatino pains as well.  Sending you big hugs as i know this is pure torture.  PUPO!

Deb, so sorry about AF .  It's like a kick in the stomach isn't it?  Poor you with your ankle too.  Hope it's healing and not too painful.

Mandy, your little girl looks so adorable.  Welcome to this thread.  Looking forward to getting to know you as you go through ivf.  Good luck.

QueenVic, lovely to hear from you.  So sorry about the work sitatuion.  I'm not loving mine now either and it doesn't help.  All I can say is just focus on what's really important in life and work is just a job.  Glad all showed well at your scan.  How cute to see your bubs yawn!  Sounds like Maizey is excited to be a big sister.  Keep in touch.  Hope things get better for you at work.

Cassie, good luck with today's transfer.  Often the embies are best off in their natural environment.  Sending you lots of positive vibes. Good luck!

Marielou, good luck with your scan on Thursday.  Exciting that you're starting.

Tracy, so sorry you're down hun. I know it's not the same, but we're all here for you.  Sometimes men are just in their own world and just don't think about the comfort that we need in this hard time.  My dh is the same in tx not affecting him and looking at the good things.  They just don't get it and I know it doesn't help you.  Hope you feel better..both physical and emotional.  

I've been drinking decaf coffee (2x a week) but so many women on this site have mentioned that it's just as bad as caffinated coffee due to all the chemicals.  So on the weekend, found 'swiss water' coffee that is decafinated without the chemicals.  So bought some and also a mini coffee maker for work and so now feel better about drinking the coffee.  Does that mean I can up my cups to 3x a week (ha ha)?

Was up since 4:30am today as I couldn't sleep.  Was worrying about this mock cycle.  What if by adding the hormones back in with the mock cycle for retesting (which I realize I'll have to be on the hormone meds for ivf as well) and then waiting the month to do the cycle plus the 6-8 weeks to get the results, that it'll negate the affects of the menopause meds and the endometriosis will be back  I hate calling and bugging them, but I may put in a call and have the receptionist ask the dr...just to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Amee

hi all
sorry not been round much....

R4F - you have right to ask your dr anthing you want, you have gone thru so much and with this mock cycle, you should be allowed to pick up and ask any Qs...dont feel bad about it hun    re: decaf coffee....I thought caf was bad, Ive been drinking about 3/4 cups a day of decaf before bfp and still do....   what is the bad thing about it?!  

Karin - no news is good news as Clare says....try not to think about any symptons - so easy to say I know - but like Clare says, you had them before and no symptons could mena a bfp!  thinks loads PMA...sending lots of    and babydust    

Cassie - good luck for ET today...   

hi everyone else, sorry no more personals but DD sleep so making the most of my 30 mins I have left for myself!  
x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi Amee,
Can't believe you're 12 weeks already. Time really flies (although at the same time, it's been going soooo slow on this side).  How are you feeling?  With decaf coffe, it's apparently all the chemicals they use to make it decaf.  The 'swiss water' method apparently doesn't use chemicals in their process so it's better for you.


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* I would definitley pick up the phone and ask any questions you like (tx related of course!! ) It's an expensive business and you want to have as much information as possible hun.  Pick up that phone!! 

*Amee* Lovely to see you. How are you feeling now? Any bump showing yet, bit early yet perhaps?

PMA  PMA  PMA

xxx


----------



## Amee

R4F - will look into this swiss water thing then! thx  

Karin - its wierd, they all say seconf time round u show sooner and its true...I was on on diet as you know but belly wasnt huge..it is now, but I have been eating for england!  
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh Amee will have to post a pic!  going to do another one in next couple of days I'm bigger in the morning.  

Karin


----------



## KW33

*Amee and Clare* we need to see your bumps!!! I didn't show for ages with Emma so if I ever manage it again it will be nice to show sooner and not just look fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

I second Karin in would love to see Clare and Amee's bumps (if you'd like to share).


----------



## KW33

But we wont rub them without asking first!!!!!    (personal bugbear from being pregnant with Emma!!!)

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Cassie - hope today's ET went well    

Today went well for us   2 out of 2 frosties survived the thaw, and both looked good so they were struggling to decide which to put back, but ET went smoothly with one of them, and the other they are going to see if it will go to blastocyst and then refreeze on Thursday, so we're really pleased that we've not "wasted" any - sooooo precious!

Test day Monday 14th - my first day back at work  

Going to go to bed after William tonight and then have a couple of restful days.


Bec  x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bec  for the 2ww,  for the other embryo and it can be re- frozen


----------



## KW33

*Bec* Great news on ET... lots of    for you. Get settled in Embie!!!  Hope other embie can be frozen.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, great news on your fet.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Great news Bec - Sending you lots of 

Deb


----------



## Marielou

Great news Bec - I'm especally interested that both survived the thaw well, I've been wobbling about my own snowbabies thawing in a few weeks!   

I'd love to see some bump photos too! 


Had a bit of a down day today, I promise I've been very very positive about this cycle but today has been my 'blah' day.    Started off in sainsbury's, the woman in front of me in the cue was heavily pg and had a toddler and for some reason I suddenly couldn't handle it and before I knew it, I was abandoning my shopping, grabbing Ethan and leaving in a flurry of tears    Then, when I did venture back in, Ethan was smiling at two older boys, who then stood next to me in the cue and kept hugging each other saying 'We're brothers!'    THEN my sister rang to say she is pregnant.    Pleased for her, she already has a 2.6 year old, but she's in the middle of an accountancy course so not the best time.  Apparently she was waiting for AF so she could have the injection contraception, but 'forgot' to use condoms, and voila.  BFP.  Makes me mad in a way, the last 3 times I've had IVF one of my sisters has gotten pregnant, its like they can't keep their legs closed the second I start planning tx!  Grrr I know I am bitter, angry and not a nice person ... but so what!  I know I'll love my new niece/nephew to bits, but oh - I'd love the chance to get pregnant like that.  

Jealous, jealous, grumble, grumble!  Will try to wake up with PMA tomorrow! 

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

*Marie* What a day for you    I think after all that you're entitled to a "grumble" 

AF pains again now. 

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Karin -


----------



## Charlies-Mum




----------



## ready4Family

karin, hope it's not AF pains and signs instead.

Marielou, I so understand how you feel with seeing the woman when out with a toddler and pregnant plus your sister falling pregnant so easily and not desired at this time.  Life just isn't fair and the second case really sticks that knife in deeper with our struggles doesn't it?  Just keep telling yourself that it'll happen for you and dh soon.  You'll have your turn!

I'm soooo  .  We're planning Evan's 3rd birthday party for end of April and last night I sent out an email invitation.  Well dh's brother and SIL respond saying that they cannot come because it's their son's nap time. I mean, come on!!!  That's just ridiculous....it's their nephew's / cousin's birthday (and actual day too) and they cannot disrupt a nap?  They just have no sense of family it angers me so much.  (They're the ones who knew all about our ivf the first time and yet when tbey got pregnant, they told us ONLY a couple weeks before the news was public to everyoen else...and it was not a sensitivtity thing).  And I have a strong feeling that if it was my SIL's brother's child that was having a birthday party, that they would be there and not think twice about it (that is, if he was married and had a child, but you get my point).  To be honest, I don't really care if they're there (we're not close), but I really hurt for dh and for Evan.  Glad in a way Evan's not old enough to understand. Ok...rant over.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

So AF pains all night but nothing yet. Not other symptoms. Boobs same as always. Oh did have a night sweat last night but have had those the last 2 cycles so guess it's nothing.

*Ready4* Family can be so awful can't they?  How ridiculous.... nap time. If there was a family wedding would they miss that too??  Sorry they have upset you so much. Hugs for you and a  for Evan. Special birthday... he shares it with my wonderful grandmother. xxx

Hi to everyne else 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

I feel "empty" today. Sorry for going on.

xxx


----------



## becca

hi girls, big hugs for all the ones that are feeling down at the mo.

sending you all positive vibes 

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

karin, you poor thing with this torture of analyzing symptoms.  I know it's soooo hard.  Each day without AF is another day closer to a BFP.  Yeah, really ridiculous and insulting with them not coming to Evan's party because of nap time.  So the 26th is your grandmother's bday too?  I ran out of text space in my profile info so I removed it, but the 26th is actually my birthday as well.  And I was even scheduled for a c-section on the 27th, but my water broke first thing on the 26th.  Guess Evan insisted on giving me the best birthday present ever!  Hang in there hun (and post anything...it often helps to get it out).  

Hope those that are feeling down are feelign a bit better.  I know it's a hard time.


----------



## KW33

Wow *Ready4* what a birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My brother was born on my dad's birthday so sweet. I really wanted to have Emma on the 26th for my Nan (she was due on 24th) but she decided to hang in there for another couple of days.

*Becca* Thanks hun x

I've had a big old cry this morning (another sign AF oner her way). Just get so frustrated that my body wont do what it's supposed to.

Thanks for listening to my moaning.

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Hopefuls 

First of all I want to give you all a huuuuuge group hug, so come on, gather round  Ahhh, that's better!

Thank you all for your wonderful messages of support and kind thoughts. 

Saturday was ok really. I had terrible cramps when I woke on the morning, and had started bleeding. The drive to the hospital (over an hour) was really quite uncomfortable, but I have to say, I felt a million times better (physically) afterwards. And since, there's just been very very light bleeding, even spotting at times, and barely any cramping. So I'm glad I had the D&C and didn't wait for things to happen themselves.

It's also enabled me to have some closure on all of this. I feel weird because I haven't been depressed or crying like I'd have expected. I think that deep down I knew things had gone wrong and that's why I was trying to overcompensate with all the positivity before the scan. To be honest, I'd stopped feeling pregnant about 10 days before the scan, and as you know, I'd always doubted my egg quality so although it was upsetting not to see a heartbeat, it wasn't a shock. Plus, I've been through tougher times than this, and didn't have Lola and my wonderful DH to be thankful for, so if I can survive what happened before, I can survive this too.

And I do feel immensely relieved, now that I've taken the pressure off myself to TTC#2 so quickly. I am so looking forward to some quality time with Lola over the summer. In fact we've had a lovely time today. I managed to peel my parents away from her for an hour  and took her to the beach. We sat on the decking and she's been throwing stones and shells into the sea, and giggling hysterically at all the splashing and plopping! The only thing was, she cried her eyes out when I said we had to go! Think she was tired though, as I've bought her home and she's crashed out straight away.

Oops, seem to have waffled on endlessly there!  If anyone's still awake, I'll stop all the me chat, and see what you've all been up to! So much news to catch up on! I'll try my best, but forgive me if I missed anyone out...

Karin....I understand 100% the torture you're going through right now. It's enough to drive even the sanest woman mad  Hold in there hun, I think you're doing really well.  Sending lots of   for next week  

Ready...I agree with the others, definitely phone and ask your doctor all the questions you have. You don't need the extra stress of worrying about all these things when he could put your mind at rest.  to your BIL & SIL. Don't get mad, get even, by having the best time with your precious boy at his party. They're the ones missing out on all the fun, but it's their LO I feel sorry for.

Bec ...wooohooo! You're PUPO!! Hope the next 2 weeks treat you kindly  

Marie ...all the best for your upcoming FET. Sending lots of    your way  

Deb ...sorry that the  reared her ugly head  Hope youre ankle's healing well, and that you'll be fighting fit ready for the big move home! 

Clare ...hope al's been well since your scare and that there's been no more spotting. Keep taking it easy...well, as easy as you can in the circumstances!

Mandy ...welcome to the thread. I'm sure you'll soon feel at home here, all the girls are great.

Sorry, my little brain's running out of steam, so I'll just say a big  to Cassie, Queen Vic, Amme, Becca, Tracy, Karen, Edna and everyone else.

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, yep, the best birthday present!  So nice that you have the similar situation with your brother.  Ah..that's sweet about hoping for Emma to be born on your nan's birthday.  Pretty close.  Sending you big hugs....so sorry this is so hard.  

Jo, lovely to hear from you.  Good to hear that you're feeling physically better and you weren't in too much pain as it could have been worse.  You're so strong hun and can see how it lessened the shock since you knew deep down inside.  I have a smile on my face reading about the precious time you spent with Lola at the beach.  Sounds just priceless..and it's these moments, we need to capture and remember (aside from when you had to go...but means she was having a blast).  No need to apologize for your post.  I've been thinking of you wondering how you are doing.  I love your 'get even' suggestions...that we'll do for sure as we celebrate Evan's 3rd birthday.  Their loss.  

Heard back from our dr's receptionist and she said that the dr wants to speak to my myself about my question (about if by doing the mock cycle with all the meds, plus the wait, if the endometriosis will just come back).  So now I'm nervous...either he didn't understand my question or it's not as simple as 'no worries...the meds will last and it won't come back in that time'.   Waiting for his call (or was told to call back if I don't hear from him by early afternoon).  I've been carrrying my cell phone with me everywhere, includign the washroom...which with my luck, that's when he'll call.


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Lovely to see you. You have been strong and brave through this difficult time and I send you loads of  Enjoy your gorgeous girl and treasure those very special times this summer... next summer you'll be pregnant or have a tiny baby.   

*Ready4* I'm glad that you have heard back from your doctor but can appreciate your concerns. It may just be that it's all a bit techinal so he wants to talk you through it. Let us know when you've heard from him.  

As for me... cd28. Cramping on and off all day, so have been running to the loo on knicker checking duty ... nothing to report as yet but no symptoms either. Pretty sure AF will be here by the end of the week.

xxx


----------



## Mandy1974

Hi Girls,

Thankyou for all the lovely warm welcome 

Big  to all the guys that are feeling a bit low at the mo x

I'm still waiting for my letter to arrive to tell me when we both have our appointment, so here i sit and wait, i just want to get started again .
-
I have to say that i am feeling a bit low too, i have been on AF since beginning of December, stop twice in-between, but only for a couple of times, once because the doc gave me tabs to stop it, but that's when it comes back with a vengence when i stop taking them, with bad tummy cramps (i'm definatley coming back as a man you know!!!!) Nothing i can do about it, just my PCOS, anyone else like this? I think once and if i have one more, i might have to do something about it, but thats not an option at the mo    At the moment, i am keeping Tampax & Always in high profit 

Well enough of the sad stuff

Ready 4, Thanks for the comment about Jennifer. She is  a good girl most of the time, but temper tantrums are coming into play alot more latley, sometimes is hard not to laugh when she is on the floor legs going everywhere. Not funny really i guess  

Chat to you all soon.

Take  Care

Mandy xxxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi girls

First of all     for all those of you who need it

Mandy - really hope that appointment comes through soon

Karin - hope the old witch is staying well away    

R4F - here's hoping that you get that phonecall today   

Jo - you're so amazing, take my hat off to you for being so calm and positive  

Tracey - hope the 2WW not sending you too   yet  

Marielou, Edna, Becca, Clare, Deb, Cassiecat, Amee - hope you're all ok


Had a lazy day yesterday, but today I'm going out to babygroup then a bit of light shopping (want to get a compact lightweight stroller for keeping in my car for shopping etc - was thinking of the mcclaren Volo - any thoughts?)  Got to go back to work tomorrow     Can't believe 6 months have gone so quickly.

Bec


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hello everyone,

I'm vegging in bed as I write this, decided to take the rest of the week off as sick after ET on Monday. DD goes to nursery Mon- Weds so after I dropped her off I just doze or watch TV and read magazines which my lovely DH got me yesterday . The embies that they put were a 6 cell & 5 cell which the embroyologist said were head and shoulders above the rest quality wise - we asked them to keep the other 2 sleepy embies going to try and get them to blastocyst - they are still progressing and need to check on them tomorrow so really hoping we get 2 blastocysts to freeze . We've never had frosties before so it will be a real bonus to have them as back up as I can't imagine we'd do a full cycle again. I've had a few pangs of doubt that this cycle won't work but tyring not to think about it too much. We're back to our normal days off routine tomorrow visiting & having friends with kids round so I think I've given myself a good chance with 2 days of rest.

Enough about me,

Jo - so glad to read your post, relived that the D&C is over and that you are feeling OK about everything. I took a look at Lola's web pages and love what you have done there - she's a cutie and you and your DH look so in love . Bet your family back home think the website is brilliant as a way to keep up to date with Lola's progress.

R4F  - Hope your conversation with your Dr went well and that it was nothing to worry about - as Karin said it was probably easier for him to talk to you direct than though one of the nurses.

Karin - hang on in there, no AF is good news. Have you been tempted to do a HPT? I bought a pack of 5 ultra early HPT on ebay for next week, I'd rather know before the clinic tell me. Keep positive, sending you lots of .

Bec   - good luck for your first day back at work, hope after the initial tears/worry that you enjoy the adult company and leisurely tea breaks/un-interupted lunch.

Mandy - your PCOS sounds dreadful, to have your period non stop for 3 months is a curse and then some. Best plan then would be to get PG so that it will go away for at least 9 months!

Marie-Lou  - it's sods law that your sister keeps getting PG whilst you are doing IVF, almost like having your nose rubbed in it when you have to jump through hoops to get pregnant, so unfair. You never know you may be joining your sis in the maternity ward to so don't give up hope .

Big  to everyone.

love Cassie


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

CD29 still cramping but no AF as yet. Kind of thinking she'll arrive on Friday CD31. No symptoms to mention reallu just the AF pains. If she's coming I wish she'd hurry as I hate this being stuck in limbo. 

*Cassie* Glad that you have taken some time off and are taking it easy.  

*Bec* Going back to work sucks!!! 

*Mandy* Your AF sounds so dreadful.  can totally understand why you feel low. Hope you get your leter soon. 

Hi to everyone else

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

karin, you were right.  The dr just wanted to answer my question directly rather than going through a 3rd person.  That's great...no AF.  Try and keep the PMA.  So hard though, I know.  At what point will you test if it doesn't come?

Mandy, ah yes, the fun temper tantrums.  Am very familiar with those (he he). I hear you...Evan went through a phase where he'd lie flat on his stomach with his head down.  Don't know if he thought since he couldn't see us, we'd have to let him win?  That's awful having AF all the time.  I also have pcos and i usually have the opposite scenario where I don't get it at all.  But when Evan was born I tried stopping taking the pill and then had it all the time, so went back on the pill.  It that an option for you while not in a cycle?  That always controlled AFs (and cycsts) for me.

Bec, cute new photo.  Sorry you have to return to work tomorrow.  Enjoy your day today with your son.  

Cassie, glad you're taking it easy.  It's always tough whether to say anything or take sick days or vacation days, isn't it?  That would be great if the rest could be taken to blasts.  Have fun with your friends.  I'm sure it'll help pass the time.  

Dr called me back yesterday and said that the affect of the menopause meds lasts about 6 months.  Then I asked if the biopsy comes back good, will I have to go back on the menopause meds (which takes 3 months) prior to doing ivf, and he responded "probably not".  Would have preferred to hear a direct "no", but at least I'm more relaxed now that by doing the mock cycle, we won't be going in circles brining back the endometriosis.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Karin....     When will you test if AF doesn't show up? Have evertyhing crossed for you x

Cassie... glad you like Lola's website. I love doing it for her! Hope all goes well with your embies and that you get some blast to freeze   Keep resting up as much as you can.

Bec...can't advise you on the McClaren, but I've recently had a Petite Zia Star which I can't recommend enough! Small, light, great suspension and a dream to steer. Looks really similar to the Quinny stroller but it lies pretty much flat. An absolute essential for us as Lola loves her sleep! In fact, she's been 'napping' for 3 hours so far this afternoon!

Mandy...poor you, with that nightmare AF. Sounds similar to what I suffered from as a teenager...not nice at all. 

Ready...any news from your doctor yet? Hope he's managed to put your mind at rest.  So, more details about Ethan's party please! Have you got a theme or anything? I loved Lola's 1st birthday party (we had a combined Naming Ceremony too) but OMG, it was a bit stressful in the planning stages! Well worth it in the end though, and already thinking of ideas for her 2nd! 

Edna...how are things? Hope you'e not suffering too much in the 1st tri 

Marie...hope you're starting to feel a bit brighter 



Marielou said:


> Grrr I know I am bitter, angry and not a nice person ... but so what!


And no, you're not at all! Those feelings are all perfectly undertsandable in the circumstances, so please don't give yourself a hard time. 

 to the rest of you and your lovely little ones 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ah Ready! Our posts crossed! Glad to hear that youre a bit more relaxed now. Don't worry, I'm sure that the dr didn't want to commit himself 100%- they never do!   I'm sure all will be ok


----------



## ♡ C ♡

r4f sounds just like Dr not commiting to anything.

sugar- having a good time with family??

Karin- another day with out AF is another day closer to a BFP

!8 week bump in my gallery,  not sure if I've grown or not but I am wearing a looser top this time.  should take 1 1st thing in the morning as always seem bigger then


----------



## Marielou

Clare - Had a look at bump piccie - it looks bigger to me than Isabel's 18 week bump piccie!  

Karin -    How long are your cycles normally?  

Jo - I'm feeling brighter, guess it helps I live 150 miles away from fertile sister so I haven't had to face up to it in real life yet!    She did say we could be pg together but I'm always wary of that ... saying that, I was pg with my other sister and its lovely seeing them together now.  

Ready - Hmmm Ethan is having a temper tantrum at the mo ... really hard to listen to, he's teething and I know he just wants me to go up and BF him, but we stopped doing that when he wanted BF 24/7 and now at nighttime he only has it just before bed.  He's just woken up and daddy has gone up to him and he's screaming and calling out 'Mummy'    which is just heart-breaking to hear  

Cassie - Best of luck with your 2ww, love the idea of vegging out on the sofa! Bliss!   

Bec - I have the maclaren techno xt and love, love, love it, so any maclaren gets the thumbs up from me! 

Mandy - I find it really hard not to laugh when Ethan is doing something naughty, but looking at me and laughing.  Little monkey!  Try and keep my stern mummy face on but its sooooo hard!

Thanks for all the hugs about my sister.  I had a cry, then got angry, then jealous and now I'm just in blissful ignorance    

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I'm ignorant - no idea if I'm blissful though  

Nice bump Clare 

Sorry no personal - brain about to explod through house stuff (where did all this 'stuff' come from)


----------



## ready4Family

Soooooo bored at work.  This is not helping to pass the time until we have tx again.

Jo, thanks for your words.  I'm sure you're right in that he didn't want to say for sure that 'yes' we can go straight to ivf after the mock cycle if ok. As for Evan's 3rd birthday, we're just having a family party at home.  Dh and I have 3 friends who have kids his age (all girls) so they're coming as well.  As for a theme, his first year was bears (mommy's pick), last year was Sesame Street since he was into that, and this year we'll let him pick...so will either be Diego or Backyardigans. What was the theme for Lola's first party?  I'm with you in that it's so stressful as there's lot of work to do (and before Evan's bdays, I never hosted parties).    

Clare, amazing photo.  Your bump looks great!  FUnny how you're bigger at one time during the day.  I remember getting that too with Evan (but don't remember if it was mornign or night).

Marielou, so sorry for Ethan's tantrum.  They're not fun.  It's the hardest when they call for us too, isn't it?

Deb, I see that you have a moving date?  Just noticed your ticker.  That's great!  Two things to celebrate.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I've heard a lot say bigger at night but its morning for me!

Debs- getting everything sorted to move home??


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Clare...I was always bigger at night. Couldn't wait to peel off my clothes and get my jammies on in the evenings!

Ready...we had 'Lola's 1st Wish' for her party theme, and all the guests tied wishes to helium balloons for her, which we released at the end of the Naming Ceremony. She also had 5 Fairy Godmothers who promised to make her wishes come true! For her 2nd, we'll choose a more conventional theme. Lovely that Evan will have all little friends his own age (and an added bonus for him that they're all girls!   ) We had children ranging from 6 months to 9 years at Lola's...bit hard to plan for! 

Well, DH is out watching football tonight and I'd sort of hit a bit of a low point today, but think I'm pulling myself out of it a bit now, mainly thanks to some lovely things I've been reading on FF. What a great place this is!


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, what a beautiful party you had for Lola!  So precious and such an amazing idea!  Lucky girl to have not 1, but 5 godmothers.  It's just 3 friends so not planning it as a kids party (aside from making sure there's food for kids)...although I did think of some song/games to play with them like hokey pokey, head and shoulders, ring around the rosy...but I think I"m too shy to lead that infront of everyone.  That's quite a group that you had. So sorry that you're feeling low.  It's no wonder with what yu've been through.  Sending you big hugs.  And we're here whenever you need to chat.


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

*Deb*, stuff expands to fill the available space and some. Hope you are at least rediscovering some treasures.

*Marie*, sorry that your sisters announcement knocked you sideways. It can be so hard dealing with others BFPs. I understand your feelings and I find its a process which you need to work through then hopefully you can look forward to being an Aunt again. Even better when you get your next BFP.

*Clare*, cool bump (already suffering from bump envy). I didn't post earlier but I'm very glad that your scare the other day turned out OK. Must have been very upsetting.

*Jo*, I've been thinking of you. I read your recent posts and think that you have been incredibly strong through a very difficult time. You are allowed some wobbles its been such a rollercoaster for you. I love Lola's first birthday party idea too. Very special.

*Ready4*, I'm sorry your doc couldn't give you a definitive answer. I guess at least he's being honest and its better to be prepared. Its good news that you should be able to do your mock cycle without bringing back the endo. Can't be too long before you start now...Sorry you are bored at work time really drags when you are waiting for something doesn't it?

*Karin*, big hugs from me. I'm so sorry you are struggling with AF signs its so depressing as you say you just want to get on with life and the uncertainty is a killer.

*Cassie*, I've got everything crossed for you. Snuggle in nicely little embies. I do think your body is the best place for them. Pleased that you are taking it easy and that DH is spoiling you what a lovely man he is. Hoping that your other two make it 2 blasts that would be a great back up plan (which hopefully you won't need).

*Bec*, fantastic result on your FET. Sending you lots of positive vibes for those embies to snuggle in well. As for lightweight strollers I love my Mclaren and wouldn't swap it for anything so my advice would be to go for it and buy the Velo.

*Mandy*, a belated welcome from me too. Sorry to hear about your continual AF thats must be so difficult. I'd also have thought you would struggle to keep your iron levels up. Is it worth going back to your doc again? Maybe he could find a solution.

I'm not doing too badly mostly. Just very tired. Had another scan yesterday. Good news in that beanie is measuring exactly on for dates and seems to be well snuggled in. The other sack has completely gone. I know that twins are harder and would have big implications for everyone in the family but am a little sad that one embie tried and failed. Still need to focus on the positives.

I will try to post more regularly...

Catch up soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

Cd30. So today I have woken up to dizzyness and nuasea  but before I get too excited - calm me down ladies!! - last night I went out for dinner and had a steak with a delicious, rich, creamy sauce all over it. I;m thinking that the nausea could be caused by the (yummy) rich sauce as I have been eating quite heathily recently. Help ladies... you know I'll drive myself   

Enough of me...

*Edna* Lovely to hear from you. Sorry that you are so tired but glad that scan showed Beanie is doing well. It must be hard as you are happy and a little sad too.  How is Evelyn?

*Jo* What a beautiful idea for Lola's birthday... so special. Sorry you are feeling low... we are always here for you. 

*Ready4* I'm glad that doctor only wanted to talk to you in person ad that you have a clearer idea of the next few months. It's hard to be at work when you are waiting and you have had to be so patient and strong. 

*Marie* I agree I can feel my "stern mummy face" crumble when faced with my oh so cheeky princess!!!  Cycles last anything from 24-37 days so not sure what to expect this month. 

*Clare* Loving the bump picture!!

*Cassie* How are you doing? Still taking it easy I hope.  

*Bec*Hope you are okay and managing work too.  

*Deb* I'm sure stuff breeds when we are not looking!!!  

Hi to anyone that I've missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, great to hear from you when you can.  Am so pleased to hear about your scan and all is well.  Can understand how you feel as with Evan's ivf, we started out with 3 taking and like you, do think about it wondering what they would have been like.  But like you said, just try and think of that lovely strong beanie you have growing and your little girl who is going to be a big sister.  Yes, feel relieved that by doing the mock cycle, it shouldn't bring back the endometriosis.  

Karin, I'm crossing my fingers for you that the nausea is NOT the steak dinner.  Definitely could be a sign.  Thanks for your words.  

Nothing new here to report.  Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* If only!!! What do you have planned this weekend? We are off to my Mum's for the weekend. Should be interesting. My mum is great with Emma but her other half is a man with no kids and a love for very expensive antiques!!!!  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hey Karin.  That's so nice that you're going to your mum's for the weekend.  She, Emma and you will have a lovely time together.  I love seeing Evan with my dad/his girlfriend and with my inlaws.  They have a special bond and it's wonderful seeing the love.  So your mum's partner isn't a fan of kids?  We have a busy weekend.  On Sunday we have 2 parties.  One is a classmate of Evan's so this is his first party from school.  They're having at a sportsworld thing, so should be fun.  Then right after that, we're going to my inlaws to celebrate my FILs birthday (was yesterday).  Only thing is that it'll be a little hard as my SIL will be there and she's 8 months pregnant. (Somehow I've managed to to avoid her since Dec).  Oh, and so Saturday we'll be busy birthday present shopping.  Have a great time at your mom's.  And no AF!


----------



## KW33

I'm looking forward to it as I like you love watching my Mum with Emma.  No, he is not a fan of children and is very much of the "seen but not heard or move!!" camp.  Could be difficult so we are planning to go out for a large part of Saturday.   Other worry is that they )he!) has loads of very vauable stuff around the house.  Now obviously I'm not going to allow Emma to run riot but she has to allowed to move around?

Sounds like a lovely, busy weekend for you.  And Evan's first school party... how cute. You just concentrate on your special boy and pay no attention to SIL.   And come and moan here if you need to.  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, that's a shame about your mum's friend, but totally his loss.  And you, your mom and Emma can spend precious time together.  Oh oh...can see how it may be a bit nerve racking with lots of valuables and a young one around.  Thanks for the note about my SIL.  I'm sure you'll hear me moaning...and it'll be harder when the baby is born mid May, but I'm gonna have to deal with it.


----------



## Mandy1974

Aww thanks girls for the lovely messgages, but i have seemed to have stopped at the mo   what a relief  , lets hope it  lasts.

Edna, Maybe taking some Iron tablets might  help me,might not get so dizzy when i go really heavy?

Ready 4. mu AF used to come on now and again, months apart, only on for a few days, then nothing for months, but for about 3 years now, it all changed to the opposite, really strange.

Hope you all have a good weekend, chat next week 

Mandy xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just a quickie from me as packing and then away for the weekend.

Cd31... no AF.  If she has not arrived by the morning I will test... not buying the test until the last possible minute today though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Wont be able to tell you ladies the result until Sunday night though...  

Hugs for everyone and have a good weekend, might pop back on later, not sure.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Karin - wishing you all the luck in the world        

Bec x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Mandy, yah...glad that you have a bit of a relief from AF.  That is strange how your AFs have changed completely and you now get it all the time.  Have you checked with your dr's for controlling that?

karin, sendiing you lots of positive vibes that the hpt shows good things.  I'll be thinking of you.  Have a great weekend away with your mom.  Hope they put away the really valuable things.

Have a busy and good weekend.  On sunday we're celebrating my FIL's birthday, which is always nice, except it means that I'll have to see my SIL who is 8 months pregnant.  Somehow I've avoided her since Dec.  And I know it'll only get harder once they give birth mid May.  Hope I don't sound horrible. It's just hard to take.  It's their second child too (although there's is 15 months younger Evan, plus they got married 4 or 5 years after us) and as soon as she stopped b/f, she got pregnant, no problem.  So on the one side, I'm happy for them, but it's hard as that should have been us by now, and it happened so easily for them.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- all the best for testing will be thinking of you.

Bec- love the pic of your little man


----------



## Marielou

Hello everyone! 

Sorry I didn't get online last night to update, DH and I had a cozy night in with a dvd   
Scan went well yesterday (cd5 natural cycle) - lining 2.9mm and lots of little follies just waiting to pop! Biggest one 9mm.  Next scan tuesday evening.  It was really really ... heart-warming/incredible/humbling to go back to the clinic with Ethan.  Its the 3rd time the dr/nurse have seen him and they made such a fuss of him.  I was worried about taking him because I know I'd have cried if I'd have seen a little one there, but they actively encourage it to give hope to other couples.  I thought it would be really strange to be there again having scans but it was like I'd never been away!  Saw my womb lining the clearest I'd ever seen it, and have been thinking positive thoughts about it being a home for another baby ever since   

Karin - Eeeek I'll be nibbling ym nails until sunday!    Good luck! 

Love to all, gotta go, my dinner is awaiting!

Marie xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Marielou - keep on positive      sounds like things are shaping up nicely for this cycle.  I took W with me for the bloods etc in the run up to my cycle, but he went to nursery on the day of ET because I wanted DH with me.

R4F - hope you are having a good weekend and that the celebrations for your FIL go well tomorrow.  Know exactly what you mean about your SIL   - mine has popped out 4 in a row in about as many years - I find it difficult too.

Karin - so hoping that nasty witch not been to visit you     will be waiting for your news  

Mandy - hope AF has settled

Edna - glad the scan looked good and big   too, sorry no.2 didn't make it

Cassie, Tracy - think deep pile red carpet, nice & cosy for little embies to snuggle in to   

Clare, Deb, Becca, Jo, and anyone else I've missed - hope you're all ok


Still recovering from my first day back at work on Thursday - out of the house by 7.20, nursery drop off and 25 mile commute and was at my desk by 8am, full days work, left 5pm and home with W to do bath & bed, then after DH came home, had to go back to work for a meeting, and finally made it home at 22.45     Also found out that embie #4 didn't make it to blastocyst (although did divide) so couldn't be refrozen    Just hoping that means that they chose the better of the two to put back in    Feeling a bit low today, know I need to be positive, but struggling.  Cd 25 (5dp 2dt) and AF-type cramps today so not sure what that means    DH winding me up today too  

Anyway, must go.  Sorry for "me" bit, just needed to get it off my chest
Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Bec* ...big hugs coming your way hunni.   It must be so difficult going back to work, on top of being on the 2ww and hearing the news about your embies. Hope you're not working this weekend, and you're getting lots of special time with your handsome little fella 
*Karin*....hoping and  that you're going to come back to us after the weekend with the best news ever!  
*Marie*...great news re your follies and lining. Am loving your positive attitude. Keep it up hunni 
*Ready*...hope you enjoy your weekend and that seeing SiL isn't too hard for you. 
*Mandy*...great news tha Af has finally stopped. Hope you're enjoying a wonderful AF-free weekend 
*Edna*...great to hear that you're ok, albeit tired. Sounds like you've got one very strong little beanie there  Hope you are able to come to terms with losing your embie that didn't implant. 
*Clare*..yes, mom and dad are still here, for just another few days. They've had a whale of a time with Lola, but I know there'll be tears come Tuesday 

 to everyone else.

All's ok here. Had a crazy morning shopping at the bazaar with mom, dad and Lola today. Lola was way overdue a nap, but there was too much going on and she wouldn't give into to it, so it was really hard work keeping her entertained when she was so fractious  Was so glad to get home and get her into bed, where she's been crashed out for the past 2½ hours now! Wonder if she'll wake up in time for dinner, bath and bed again? 

I'm feeling better since my little low point the other day. I did get a bit tearful watching an epsiode of Gray's Anatomy this week, when George delivered a baby, and all the gorgeous newborns were shown in the hospital nursery, but all things considering, I'm still feeling positive and looking to the future. I really do believe that Lola will have a sibling (or 2!) and I just have to be patient.

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend.
Love Jo xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin- thinking of you today hoping that AF has not arrived and you have a lovely BFP


----------



## Cassie Cat

Evening,

Just a quick me post before bed, been feeling pretty disheartened today about the outcome of this cycle - just the usual 2WW doubts I guess.  You start off the week after the ET quite positive but a few days later convince yourself it's not worked just to protect yourself for the disappointment.  DH is still feeling positive but I've been grumpy most of the day and short tempered.  Well the 2 embryos that the clinic kept going didn't make it to blasts so we have no reserves so feeling the pressure that this one has to work as we're not doing this again!

Big hello to everyone, especially thinking of Karin and hope your HPT is a BFP.

nite nite
Cassie x


----------



## Tracy W

Hello all

Hope everyone doing ok and those on 2ww not going tooooo mad!!!


CassiCat - I know exactly how you feel.  One minute I'm being really positive and the next I think it hasn't worked.  Then I feel guilty for the negative thoughts.  It's a vicous circle isn't it.

I've had a mad weekend, after spending most of yesterday thinking in the negative I noticed a tiny (and i mean you could probably fit it onto a pinhead) amount of spotting.  This was accompianed by quite heavy stomach cramps (I put that down to the previous nights curry).  Only after a bit of poking around on this site did I realise it could be a good sign cause I thought it was too late for implantation.  I actually had to go to bed last night in one of my old maternity night bras cause the boobs were so sore.  Only problem is now I seem to be coming down with a cold.

Anyone else had snow.  We had a load last night and dd & dh have a great day playing in the garden.  I think it'll all be gone by tommorrow though.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tracy x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I keep popping in to see if any news from Karin got my  for her


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Me too Clare!    

Cassie...oooo, those symptoms sound good to me hun!   When you say you feel like you're coming down with a cold, do you mean bunged up/snotty etc? Cos if so, that's another good sign, caused by the extra progesterone in your system.   for you  

Cassie...sorry you're feeling a bit low hun. It's the 2ww dip I'm afraid. I know you must be disappointed about your embies not making it to blasts, but you've got a precious cargo on board so try and stay as positive as you can


----------



## Tracy W

Jo - See that's what I mean about this site being sooooo fantastic.  I never knew about the cold symptoms and I never would have if I hadn't found this place.  Yes I do feel bunged up and I keep sniffing and sneezing.  This progestorone stuff is horrible and when (I'm being postive) I get my BFP  (  ) I've got continue until 12 weeks.  Not looking forward to that my moods are pretty nasty at the moment!!!!!!

(I assumed you meant me and put cassi down twice in error??)

Tracy

p.s. glad to see you back here and I read somewhere else about your change in attitude to ttc #2 and I think it's wonderful


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Doh! So sorry Tracy! Yes, I did mean you. Having my first taste of alcohol for a veeery long time tonight, and it's obviously having more of an effect that I thought! 



Tracy W said:


> p.s. glad to see you back here and I read somewhere else about your change in attitude to ttc #2 and I think it's wonderful


Thanks hunni


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Quick post as I should get ready for bed.

karin, wanted to check up on you to see if you tested?  Hope you had a great weekend away with your mom and Emma.

Marielou, glad all went well with your scan.  I remember the feeling taking Evan back to the clinic to see the dr that created him. Words enough cannot thank them.  I'm sure it's such a joy for them to see the children as well as they gave them life.  

Bec, that must be quite hard with your SIL having so many children whhile you're stil tryign for your second.  Gosh, what a long day you had back at work.  So sorry about the remaining embryo, but they would have picked the strongest ones to implant. It's so hard to keep the PMA.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Jo, sounds like a wonderful day out shopping.  IT's funny when they nap late since like you say, you wake them up to go to bed.  Can imagine your emotions are in overdrive right now.  It's no wonder.  Keep that positive feeling and give Lola an extra hug whenever you need one.  

Tracy, the spotting could be a good sign..esp if a small amount..and the cramps too.  Hope that cold stays away.

Cassie, totally understand the 2WW stages with feelign positive at first (esp after seeing the embryos), but then it's hard to keep the PMA.  Just keep picturign them snuggling in and finding a spot to implant. Sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Had a busy but good weekend.  We had the party today for my FIL and as mentioned, my SIL is very pregnant (what a change from early Dec).  It went ok and was able to talk with her.  Have to say though, that I didn't really ask any pregnancy stuff.  Probably horrible of me, but I didn't want to chance getting teary eyed so just didn't ask anything. (Although the conversation was focued on Evan and their son so it probably didn't seem too odd).


----------



## ♡ C ♡

still no news from Karin, hope she is celebrating. 

R4F- glad you enjoyed the party, don't feel badl for not asking about SIL pregnancy you have to do what is best for you and enjoying the rest of the party.

Not much to report here, started feeling spud move which is nice.


----------



## KW33

Morning  ,

This will be very quick as I'm not coping very well. Had spotting Friday but not AF so thought I'd leave testing til Sunday but finally at about 2 on Saturday afternoon (just when I had started to hope it wasn't coming) AF arrived with full force.  We were at the seaside - Emma's first beach trip - when I was doubled over with cramping pains and literally flooded everywhere. Nice reminder of how my body doesn't work.  I don't know if I can do this, typing in tears as it is. I have so much admiration for you and your positive outlook Jo.  I wanted to be pregnant before Emma is one to give me some chance of having the large family I wanted but I'm 36 in the summer and just feel that time is getting away from me.  Have to go and stop crying as Emma now awake and she hates it when I'm upset.

Sorry to be so pathetic but I don't know what to do.  

Lots of   to the other 2ww.  Will try personals maybe later.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Oh Karin I'm so sorry   we all here for you.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  I know how you feel... Doesn't make it any better though does it 
Sending you lots of chocolate, hugs and a friendly shoulder

Deb


----------



## KW33

I don't know what to do...   I have no-one but you guys to talk to because everyone says "you have Emma now"  I KNOW that and love her desperately. Feel alone.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

its a bummer....


----------



## Macmillan

Karin

so sorry sweetie  

those people that say "but you have Emma" just don't understand do they?

share and offload to us as much as you like 



Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Oh Karin, you poor, poor love  

What a terrible way for AF to arrive for you too. Don't ever feel alone hunni. We are here for you anytime.  

Love Jo xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi ladies

Would you mind if I join you...

I have posted a few times in the past but I'm more of a reader than a poster !!!

A little info on me... Me 39 DP 38 we have 1 beautiful 2.5 yr old from a previous successful cycle (3rd attempt).

We are now having a FET.  We only have 4 remaining frozen embies which are going to be thawed tomorrow and we are hoping that at least 1 of these get to a blast (OMG i am so so scared) If they do my transfer will be either Friday or Saturday of this week, so i should test around the 23rd April. 

This time will be so differant and I feel even more stressed I think that's why I've posted on here to offload a bit.  I haven't told anyone that we are going through the madness again so I have no-one except my DP to talk too.  Also how do you cope with looking after a very boisterous toddler during the dreaded 2WW??  It will hurt me so much not to act the same with him (picking him up etc etc) and he's far too young to understand that this will only be short term and that mummy loves him so so much even though I'm refusing to pick him up, our time together is precious cause I work full time and only see him for a couple of hours at night (does this sound mad and am i worrying unnecessary??)  

Sorry for the 'me' post ladies

Hope alls well with you all and I will try to do personnel's next time.

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Tracy W

Karin - Really sorry to hear your news    

Tracy x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I am sneaking online while in a course since I wanted to check up on you.  I'm so sorry though to read your news...was really hoping to hear otherwise.   I know how you feel as I'm turning 35 in a few weeks and like you, wonder if age is working against me.  Also hate the comments of 'well at least you have one'.  It doesn't remove the pain each time when it doesn't work.  This is such a hard time with ups from hope and then downs if it doesn't work.  You are not alone hun, I totally understand how you feel. What I find helps to move on, is I try to focus on the next time and try and get hope from that.  Sending you big hugs.   Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy, welcome to this thread.  It definitely poses challenges second time around when you cannot just rest.  Is your little one at home or at daycare?  In our case, our son is at daycare and dh did the pick drop off (which he always does) and also the pick ups.  He also did all the lifting when at home.  It was really hard not being there for him in that way, but I was still able to read to him and play things as long as he came to me on the sofa (and we said that 'mommy's tummy hurts' so he was gentle).  Good luck with your fet.


----------



## Edna

*Karin*,

Just read your post. I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this month and what a miserable way for AF to start.

The biggest hugs from me.   

I really understand your feelings. It can be so lonely this ttc road. I know you're really down at the moment and it all seems very bleak but I think that you still have options to move forward. If I remember rightly you needed Clomid and Met to conceive Emma and are only taking Clomid at present so maybe its worth talking to your doc and getting them to prescribe you Met as well...?

Lots of love.

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Feeling a bit disgruntled today. Im full of cold and can;t hear out of one ear 

Its looking like IVF is off for the forseeable future. WE've just had a huge invoice (thousands!) from the surveyor which the insurance won't cover, and we've got to take some of the contractors from the previous flood renovations to court. Money isn't what it used to be....

Whilst I know there is a slim chance of a bfp naturally the realist in me knows that its very unlikely. Its now a year on from Amy's birth and the chance of having kids 2 years appart is disappearing down the plug hole (not that I'm particularly set on that but 'everyone else' we know has 2.4 children at the drop of a hat and we're already getting lots of " is Deb pregnant yet then?" questions 

Sorry for the me post but I can't see Amy having any more siblings in the next decade. So if you don't see me posting here its because I'm a bit sensitive about it at the moment (my deal not yours - you've all been too kind)

Deb


----------



## Marielou

This won't be a long post because I'm really suffering with a bad headache but couldn't read and run.

Karin -    I'm so sorry you're in so much emotional pain.  Please don't feel bad because you're not in a positive frame of mind, we've all been there (many times!) and can so relate to your feelings.  I think it is extra hard with Emma's birthday round the corner, it was a ahrd time for me, happy to be celebrating another first with him and so exciting, but sad at the realisation of it passing with no BFP .   

Deb -    How awful that people are asking if you are preg 'yet'   I keep having people telling me Ethan is lonely and needs a sibling     

Marie xxx
ps 2nd scan tomorrow pm.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin  we are all here for you to sound off at, we have all been in the same pain

Debs  sorry to hear about things your insurance won't pay out for I'm starting to wonder what the point of insurance is after the FIL's refusing to pay, and the family thousands out of pocket. Can't believe people are asking you about having another already!  I got the oppsite comments when people at baby group found out today!

Marie-  for the scan tomorrow

Thinking maybe I should take a back seat for a bit not sure seeing how relativly easily I got this BFP is helpful to some at the moment


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

I hope you are all well.

*Tracy*, welcome to H4AM. Best of luck with your FET. Sending you lots of positive vibes for your embies to defrost well. I know exactly what you mean about it being so much harder to manage the logistics second time around. I struggled. As for interacting with an active toddler I agreed with my doc that Evelyn would be the only heavy person I'd lift and I had to do it rather a lot. It didn't seem to make any difference and I think if its meant to be it will be.

*Ready4*, I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend and that the party went OK. Well done for dealing with your SIL so well. Not an easy task.

*Bec* and *Tracy* and *Cassie*, hows the dreaded tww going? Progesterone sucks but if it helps then its worth it. Thinking of you all and sending you lots of positive vibes for BFPs.

*Cassie*, sorry that the other 2 didn't make it to blast but those other two are in the best place possible and hopefully snuggling in nicely. Everything crossed for you.

*Tracy*, your symptoms sound very promising...heres hoping.

*Clare*, yeah first movements, I loved feeling Evelyn move its so very special.

*Jo*, very glad to read that you are having lots of fun with Lola and your family. Must be lovely having them over there with you.

*Marie*, glad your clinic visit went so well. Its lovely to be able to show Ethan off to them. Great news on your scan. Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrows scan.

*Mandy*, have you had your iron tested yet? With those symptoms you do sound anemic to me. Should help you feel better too.

*Debs*, sorry to read your horrible news . That really sucks. Take care of yourselves.

A quick me update...I've booked all my scans and signed on with my m/w. Delighted to find that I've got the same community midwife that I had with Evelyn. Also feeling almost human again (although trying not to think that too loudly in case I feel rubbish again tomorrow.

Catch up with you lovely ladies soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi Girls

Karin - so sorry   to hear that things haven't turned out the way we'd all hoped, sending you lots of love and strength to get through this sad time.  

TracyNBaz - good luck with the de-frosting and moving forward to blastocyst, I'm over half way in the 2WW with a 2 year old and it's not been too bad - I am usually very hands on with her and she's usually asking mummy to pick her up but I've had to say no and its actually done her some good as she's now walking without asking to be picked up.  It definately does help to have your little one in nursery or with family for the clinic visits but most are happy to babysit while you are doing the business side of things.

big   to everyone, especially Bec & Tracy fellow 2WW'ers!  Off to bed now as expecting Olivia to wake up again at 11.30pm like she's been doing for the past 4 nights!

Cassie x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Good morning Ladies

Thank you all for your lovely welcome and kind words and advice.

Well todays the day I find out how many of my frosties survive the thaw.  Thank god I'm doing appraisals with my team this morning otherwise I think I would drive myself nuts just by keep staring at the phone and feeling sick everytime the it rings!! God I'm driving myself nuts already.

I will post as soon as I know.
LOL
Tracyxx

PS..you can probably tell already I'm crap at personnels but I would like to say that I am thinking of you all (especially Karin) and I will try my best later to do some. xxx


----------



## Tracy W

Having a really bad day today.  Have been suffering with heartburn for last 2 days and this morning boobs don't seem to be as sore (problem is I'm quite a big girl and they can get a painful at the best of times).  I wish I could remember how it was when I fell the first time.  Does anyone else remember symptoms coming and going

I'm fed up with the ups and downs!!!  Went out today to get HPT's, one moment i'm really tempted to test early and the next moment I don't want to as I don't want the disappointment.

That's it I'm offically round the bend    .

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Tracy x


----------



## Macmillan

Tracy

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        DON'T DO IT!

Going loopy here too, you're not the only one  

Bec


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy W, hpts are dangerous and can upset you unnecessarily as sometimes a reading isn't strong enough to get picked up.  When is your test day? THe 2WW is so hard.

TracyNB, good luck with those frosties. KEep us posted.

Karin, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Welcome Tracy   for your frosties today  

Tracy W...step awaaaaaaay from the pee-sticks!    

Cassie... hope Olivia (and you) had an undisturbed night 

Edna...glad to hear you're starting to feel a bit better. How lovely to have the same midwife again. My family went home last night (well, 3am in the morning   ) so we have the house back to ourselves again.

Clare...if you want to, I'd say stay here with us. I don't think anyone would want you to feel guilty for getting a relatively easy BFP. It's much wanted and much deserved, and that's all that matters  

Deb...sorry to hear you won't be posting here for a while. We'll miss you, but do understand of course. I'll come stalking you though, to see how the house move and Amy's birthday went! 

Karin...thinking of you  

Marie...all the best with your 2nd scan.   

Ready...I'm in the 30-bleugh camp too! In fact I'll be 37 in the autumn, although I don't look a day over 17, but feel about 77! LOL!  

Bec...you're over half way now hun! Just enough time to go completely   Sorry, I don't think that was very helpful was it?  

Started the 'new me' regime yesterday....my goal is to lose 10lb in 10 weeks in order to be a yummy mummy for the summer! Wish me luck!!


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi Girls

Waahooooooo 3 out of the 4 have survived intact they wil call again tomorrow to tell me how there doing

 

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Tracy that is great news


----------



## Tracy W

Tracy - fantastic news.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

To everyone else - I consider myself well and truely told  .  Pee sticks safely stored until friday!!!!   


TracyW


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy, great news on your frosties. All the best for your transfer.  

Jo, I'm the exact same and don't look any different than I did at 17 (well, maybe a bit blonder with colouring my hair, and a couple more laugh lines).  Also, often feel 'old' like you said as well.  Good luck with losing weight.  I admire you for your determination.

karin, you doing ok?

Had a bad morning as dh and I had a fight.  Evan has been coughing and had a bad night (not that he complained).  My dad was supposed to be coming by tonight and tomorow we have our councelling session.  So when i said I feel guilty taking him to the dr tonight as my dad was coming by, dh said 'yeah sure, you just want to make it tomorrow so we can cancel our councelling'.  I was so angry with his comment.  Evan was really coughing and at the same time I felt bad cancelling out on my dad.  Ended up calling the dr though and am taking him tonight as I don't want him to suffer when not necessary (he was on a puffer with his last cough).

anyways, I'm rambling and I'm sneaking in a post at while on course at work.  Hmmm...last time I was on course was the day after we got our BFN last time back in Oct.  Who would have thought we wouldn't have cycled since then.


----------



## Marielou

Scan not so good today     Two main follies, biggest is 12mm, but my linig is 'only' 4.6mm - it needs to be 8mm by ovulation day, which is generally cd14/15 for me.  I did ready that it incrases 1mm perday, so I suppose there is hope, but the big old pessamist in me is whispering in my ear 'This is you, nothing is simple ... you know its not that easy to get pregnant!' - I need ear plugs!    Does anyone know if 4.6mm on cd10 is really 'that' thin? 

Been really grumpy and off with DH, even cried and told him I wish I'd never met him,    but he was lovely.  He walked out, then returned 20 mins later with a big bramley apple pie and cream AND custard   plus some brazil nuts and eggs as they're full of selenium and therefore good for womb linings.  I'm a lucky lady really. 

Got to go back on thursday pm.  Ethan is LOVING the attention from the clinic staff and other patients, they even rolled the biscuits out for him today - little tinker! 

Tracy - Woweee! Well done on the fab three - hope they continue to do well  

Tracy w - Noooo step away from the pee sticks!   

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

How is everyone? Thank you so much for al your kind messages and pm's you ladies are the best!!!!!!!!!! I'm not doing great. I was told that this cycle would be tracked too but when I phoned the hospital yesterday they told me they wont do it and I have to see my consultant but they wont say why. This has made me worry obviously... but seeing cons on Thursday so have to see what she says.  

*Tracy N* Firstly hi and welcome... everyone here is just amazing. Fab news on your frosties... lots of  for transfer.

*Tracy W *       Move away from the peesticks hun!!! 

*Edna* I conceived Emma naturally... but the pregnancy before was a met/clomid baby. I'm on met now so was hoping this would kick start me again but not yet.  Glad you are starting to feel a little better and how lovely to have the same midwife.

*Jo* House must be very quiet after your visitors.... how you doing?  Yummy mummy plan sounds good... maybe I should join you? 

*Bec* How are you doing? Sending lots of  your way. 

*Deb*    People are so insensitive....

*Cassie* How are things now you're over half way... lots of  for you.

*Marie* How was the scan today? 

*Clare* Don't go... I'd like you to stay. 

*Ready4* How are things with you? Poor Evan. Hope he's feeling better soon... what did the doctor say? Sorry you and DH had a fight. Men can be so thoughtless with what they say. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Thank you ladies for being you... you are wonderful. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Marie* Sorry posts crossed... sorry about scan. Don't know the answer to your question but wanted to send you a great big 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Sending big hugs to both Marielou and Karin.  Hope things look up for you both.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Morning girls

Just a quick post before I start work.....naughty I know 

As promised here goes with some personels (please forgive me if I miss anyone but I'm not very good at things like this  )

*Tracy W* Hope alls going well in the 2WW and fingers crossed for that  on Friday sending loads of  

*R4F* Hope Evans feeling better and sorry to hear that you and DH have had a fight hope things are better now, big  to you

*Marie* Big  hun and sorry I can't offer any advice on your womb lining but fingers crossed all will be OK

*Karin* Thank you so much for your kind words at this very sad time for you. Heres a big  and hope you feel better soon and hope things goes well with your cons on Thurday

*Claire* Hi hun  , hope things are going well with you

*Sugar* You sound so positive and it sounds like you gonna have a fab summer with your gorgeous daughter. Good luck with your regime 

*Bec* Sending you loads & loads of   Not long to go now I will be praying for you 

*Edna* Oh poor you sounds like you've been feeling pretty poorly (in the best possible way though  ) but glad to hear your starting to feel better I hope this carries on for you and how nice that you've got the same midwife.

I'm starting to panic now & hope we haven't made the wrong decision to take our little 3 embies to blast. I know this decision wasn't taken lightly cause we had a long chat with our clinic before hand and they seemed really positive that this was the best thing to do (my previous success was from a blast) but I also know that none of them could make it and we could have nothing to transfer  . The madness is already kicking in and I'm driving myself nuts. So each day at the minute is another step closer, we got through yesterday now we wait and see what happens today.

I will post as soon as I hear
LOL
Tracy xxx


----------



## 0604

Hey
Thought it was about time to say hi as we are now actively trying for no 2. Lots of preg colleagues around me at the moment which is drivingme  mad.It took 22 months of trying with ds so we have decided to try 2 months naturally then a referral for more clomid.
Getting older and as always wish I had done all this sooner!!

Sarah


----------



## ready4Family

TracyNB, thanks for the wishes for Evan. This is all such a gamble and we never know what's right. Try and feel good with the decision you made.  Sounds like you and the consultant thought it through and felt it was the best..and i'm sure if you implanted them right away, you'd have the same doubts wondering if you should have taken them to blasts.  Sending you lots of positive vibes that your embies continue to thrive. When would transfer be?

Sarah, welcome.  It's tough when others around you are pregnant isn't it?  Wishing you lots of luck.

Took evan to the dr yesterday. Dr didn't hear any wheezing so he doesn't need to go on the puffer again, but poor guy was coughing all night again and then pretty bad this morning.  Hopefully the virus will pass quickly.  Our snow is just about melted...finally!  And dh even had the snow tires changed yesterday so spring must be in the air.  (Actually today is rainy but is supposed to go up to 18 degrees). Dh is goign away again on Sunday for almost a week so very glad the chance of a snow storm is minimal.  

We're on the countdown for our mock cycle.  Have been very busy plannign Evan's birthday party so that's helping the time pass.  Only 2 weekends left to prepare.  Yikes.

Hope everyone else is doign well.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Well the calls in and this is were we are today.......

1 x 8 cell (4 cell yesterday)
1 x 6 cell (4 cell yesterday)
1 x 4 cell (4 cell yesterday so no change so poss not viable   )

The embryologist are still very happy with this and state the 2 embryos that have carried on are at the stage they should be today   . Another day crossed off the calender so another milestone reached.  I am just praying that these 2 still progress tomorrow

Hope everyones OK
LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Macmillan

Tracy - sounds good so far, keeping my fingers crossed for you that they keep on dividing   

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going totally    here

Woke feeling really nauseated at 3am for the 3rd morning running, and today have sore (.)(.)  but know that it is probably my mind/premenstrual body playing tricks with me.  Only 9dp 2dt so I know too early to test (and probablt too early to have symptoms too), but it is very tempting and have a First Response pee stick staring at me from the bathroom shelf...



Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

TracyNB, great news on your frosties.  I'll be thinking of you hoping that they continue to grow.  Sounds promising so far.

Bec, it's hard not to symptom check..and not to test.  Those could be signs though.  Wishing you lots and lots of positive vibes.  When is test day?


----------



## Minkey

Hello  

For those of you that remember me I just wanted to let you know that Clarice Florence was born on 2nd April weighing 6lb 12 oz.

Edna - I have just spotted your BFP too - CONGRATULATIONS to you that really is fab news!!!

Love to everyone,

Minkey x


----------



## Tracy W

Minkey - I'm new here but congratulations.

Macmillian - I know what you are going through.  I've been having the same problems.  I'm analysing every twinge and non-twinge.  I have decided to enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible and remember if you test too early will only spend the last few days worrying unduly.

Tracy N - What is it with Tracys you see none for ages then along come three at once!!!!  Glad your frosties doing well.

0604 - Welcome.

I'm managing to hold everything together.  Only 2 days to go now!!!!

Tracy x


----------



## ready4Family

Minkey, oh my gosh!  Can't believe that your little one is here already!  A huge congrats to you on the birth of Clarice!    Wonderful news.  I'm sure now, all the pregnancy m/s was well worth it!


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I feel much more positive today, its quite hard to stay down in the dumps when there's a little person wanting to play and laugh and have 'horsey' rides    He's such a smiler which is handy when I'm feeling like poo!  

Minkey - Many congrats on the arrival of Clarice  

Tracy w - 2 days to go?!  How exciting/nerve-racking!   

Bec -   the 2ww is soooo long isnt' it?  Very best of luck  

Tracynbaz -    for your embies

r4f - How exciting about Evan's birthday.  I have to tell you, his name always makes me smile, after I gave birth to Ethan I was so tired that I kept panicking and forgetting his name   I thought for a whole day I'd called him Evan, then I got really confused and thought it was Efan (is there such a name?!) , Ewan or Ian.  I had to keep asking DH what we'd called him    - thing is, we had agreed on his name during pregnancy, its not like it was out of the blue  

Sarah - Hello and welcome  

Karin - Good luck for consultant appt tomorrow   

        Giving myself lots of positivce vibes for tomorrow's scan!        

Marie xxx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi All

Did HPT yesterday am and it's a BFN for me, official test day is Friday 11th but when I was preganant with Olivia I tested 2 days early and got a BFP so not holding out much hope that the blood test will be positive on Friday.  Feeling Ok about it just glad that the limbo land that I've been in for the past couple of weeks has finally passed and I know where I am.  Of course I am disappointed but it makes it all the easier that we have our wonderful Olivia, so although it was our last attempt I am happy that we tried.

Good luck to all you ladies hoping for another miracle - hope your dreams come true soon.

Cassie x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Cassie

I am so sorry ..... big   

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies I was wondering if I could join you?

Hi Cassie - Im so sorry to hear of your BFN, I got one too, only yesterday so still slightly fragile but onwards and upwards.

I have decided to try ICSI again so hopefully will get the go ahead for May. I look forward to chatting with you girls.


Cath x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Hope your all well 

I don't know how I'm feeling today . I've got the most horrendous headache and I'm not sleeping too well either. I just want to know know if any of my embies are gonna make it.

The calls in already this morning and I think things are still going well (well the clinic say so anyway but I'm just waiting for blow when it all goes wrong I suppose  ) So this is how things are this morning.

1x8 cell - now starting to compact 
1x6 cell - now 8 cell
1x4 cell - still 4 cell

So yes another day crossed off the calender and milestone reached 

The embryologist have advised that cause they are frosites then they will be a little slower then fresh one's. I know I should be positive but for some reason today I feel totally negative.

Sorry for the downer girls but I really feel crappy today (and I have been quite positive as well)

*R4F* Is Even getting better?? Poor little man. Do you mind if i ask you a question (this may be a silly one  ) but I don't know what a mock cycle is! What does this entail ?? Will you go through the cycle but without the transfer?

*Bec* How's the madness going? Only 4 days to go now  and sending you loads of  

*Minkey* Congratulations on the birth of your daughter Clarice Florence  what a beautiful name

*Tracy W* Yeah were a bit like buses really aren't we   . How's things with you  OMG only 1 day to go I have all my fingers & toes crossed for you  

*Marie* Glad your feeling a little better and sending you loads of   for your scan today

At work now so poss wont be able to post again till tomorrow.

Hello to anyone I've missed
LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi Cath

Our posts must have crossed

I'm new to this board to...but everyone is great

So sorry to hear your news too  

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Cassie* So sorry to read about your BFN. 

*TracyN* Embies doing good... when are they thinking of transfer?   

*Tiger* Welcome, Sorry to hear about your BFN  but as you say onwards and upwards!!! 

*Marie* Seding you loads of    for todays scan... thinking of you.

*Ready4* How is Evan now? Is he improving? We are both on party organisation duty then?  Trying to sort out a cake for Emma at the moment... I want a princess castle.

*Minkey* Congratulations of the birth of your little girl Clarice. 

*Edna* Hope you are startng to feel a little less tired now.

*Bec* Have you managed to steer clear of POAS?!  Hope you are okay.

*0604* Welcome, never easy when you are surrounded by the one thing you want most and can't get. 

*Jo* how are you hun? Hope things aren't too quiet after your parents left. 

Hi to anyone that I may have missed. 

I'm seeing the cons in a couple of hours... got a list f things to ask but can you ladies think of anything I should ask that I may have not thought about? 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Marielou, your Evan/Ethan story made me laugh. Too funny that you were calling Ethan, Evan all day.  What lack of sleep can do! 

Cassie, I'm so sorry hun.  You never know...could be different results on Friday.  I'll still cross my fingers for you.  Give your little one a big hug.

Tiger, welcome.  Wishing you lots of luck with your icsi.  What a sweet picture.

TracyNB, not surpsried you're not sleeping with the stress of waiting to hear about your frosties.  Things looking good for you..and like you said, they may be a bit slower since they're frosties.  Evan's still coughing quite a bit. Hopefully it'll slow down soon.  For the mock cycle, they put me on the meds for fet to build up the lining (i.e. estrogen, baby aspirin and progesterone shots) and then at the time they'd do a transfer, they do a biopsy.  It's a special research study that my clinic is doing to test for implantation issues.  When they did it in May, it showed lots of issues, so the dr wants to retest and see if being on the menopause meds (for endometriosis) has helped. Keep us posted on your frosties.

Karin, Evan's still coughing lots.  Oh yes..I see that Emma is turnign 2 soon.  It's so exciting isn't it?  Ah...a princess cake will be so sweet.  Are you having a party?  Think we're going to go with an ice cream cake this year.  Good luck with your appt.  Let us know how it goes.

Was feelign quite down last night.  My stomach has been funny since the weekend and while on course, there is barely any healthy food to get at the cafetaria (today is the last day) so feel like the endometriosis isn't getting better (if that's what it is).  Dh and I went to counselling last night and she asked what will I do if we cannot do ivf (since that's a possible scenario if the meds haven't helped and the specialized surgeon won't operate on me due to my past history).  Really feel like the endo meds are not working and we'll get back news when we get the results for the mock cycle.  Also find it hard since dh commented how he's tired of me talking about this to him since nothing has changed (which I haven't said much to him lately) and how he doesn't even think of it until we have an appt.  Don't get men.


----------



## Macmillan

Fresh red spotting this afternoon and BFN with a First Response peestick
Guess it's all over
Gutted


----------



## Shoe Queen

Macmillan - I am so sorry - I was in your shoes yesterday!  I only had one embie on a FET so know exactly how you feel - it does cushion the blow knowing we already have one perfect child but doesnt stop the longing for another does it. 

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W

Macmillan - Gutted for you


----------



## KW33

*Bec* So so sorry.   

xxx


----------



## Cassie Cat

Hi 

Bec - The BPN club is not the club to be in is it? - sorry your outcome was a crappy as mine  .

Tiger - thanks for your comiserations to me, and same goes for you to - as you say it isn't half as bad as we have our toddlers already  

Tracy W - good luck for tomorrowm hope its a postive for you  

Hello to everyone else.

Cassie xx


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, I'm so sorry hun.  Sending you big hugs  .  Go and give your little one an extra big hug.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello Lovely Hopefuls 

First of all, a big  for *Bec* and *Cassie*. I am so so sorry that it hasn't worked out for you both.
*Cath* Sorry to hear of your recent BFN too, but welcome to the thread. All the best for your ICSI cycle in May 
*Karin* How did your cons appt go hun? Hope you came away with something useful and positive  No, not too quiet since the folks have gone, as DH's grandmother arrived today for a visit!  Have you seen the castle cake that M&S do online? It looks gorgeous.
*Ready* Sorry to hear Evan's been unwell. Lola sends a big, sloppy get well soon kiss!  How are the party plans going? Wow, an ice cream cake?! Sounds yummy! Sorry to hear your counselling session didn't go too well  Did the counsellor give you some helpful tips or advice?
*TracyNB* It's normal to have a down dip, after being postivie, but hopefully your precious embies will continue to thrive, and you'll have a big  on your face come ET day 
*Tracy W* Have everything crossed for a beautiful BFP for you 
*Marie* Hope all went well at today's scan  And I know just what you mean about not staying down when we have our little ones there, always ready to put a smile on our face!
*Minky* hi, we haven't 'met' before but big congratulations on the birth of your little girl! 
Welcome *Sarah*  that you won't need the referral, and that you have success in the meantime 
 and sorry to anyone I've missed.

All's ok here. I know it sounds bad, but it's kind of nice having the house back to ourselves (well apart from DH's grandmother arriving today, but it's only for one night..._I think!_...and she's such a sweet old dear! 
I'm off to a shopping outlet with a friend tomorrow, but I'm not sure it's the best idea, as I've got very little cash, and a very fat  so should I be torturing myself by looking at all the things I can't have!!  I've been very good on my diet this week though, but it is only day 4, so can't expect miracles yet. 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

Much better news today, main follie is 12.9mm (I think whats happened is the 12mm from the other day has got smaller, and the 10mm has grown) and my lining is 5.9mm    Looks like I will ovulate sunday/monday with FET being weds/thursday.  Next scan saturday morning. 

Phew, I can't take this stress!  Monday would have been my first baby Charlie's 4th birthday (well, his edd) - I just hope he's looking down on bit&bob (the embryos) and helps them cling to mummy!  Didn't get any stretchmarks last time so I'm daring them to try and get some on me    

Bec and Cassie    I'm so very sorry,   

Cath - Hello and welcome  Sorry to hear of your BFN   Best of luck for your ICSI   

Jo - Have fun at the shopping outlet! We went to the Trafford centre today, managed to come away with my bank account intact   - bought some 100% chocolate (did anyone see the programme Willy and his wonky chocolate factory or something like that - it was that chocolate, the last one in stock!) and some tea from whittards - mmmm I love that shop! 

Karin - How did your appt today go?   

ready -   sorry the councelling session didn't go too well - what did the councellor say about it?

Tracynbaz - Thinking lots of growing vibes for your embies    I had no idea frozen embies grow slower than fresh .. will keep that in mind if I am tempted to POAS in my 2ww ...... 

Marie xxx


----------



## Edna

*Cassie* and *Bec*,

Just read your news. So sorry that you got BFNs that really sucks.

Big hugs from me .

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

cassie and Bec I'm so sorry


----------



## Edna

*Minkey*,

Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Clarice Florence. Such a pretty name.

Hope all is well and that Agatha is pleased to have a little sister.

Take care of yourselves.

Edna


----------



## Tracy W

Oh well it's a   for us.  Feeling really gutted but I still have two left.  Will ring clinic later and find out the best way to go forward.

Speak to you all later

Tracy


----------



## TracyNBaz

Tracy

I am so sorry      

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Macmillan

Tracy

So so sorry for you    

I will take a leaf out of your PMA book and go phone our clinic too

Take care

Bec  xx


----------



## Edna

*Tracy*,

So sorry that your cycle didn't work out. 

Hoping your clinic have some answers for you and a suggestion on how to move forward.

lol

Edna


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi Ladies

I am really sorry but this is going to really really quick

I've had the call this morning and the good news is that both the embies are now at the cavity stage and will be at blast stage this PM     OMG OMG OMG   

So my transfer is at 11.30am this morning 

I'm at work at the mo so I've nothing with me so gonna run out & buy some new knickers ha ha    

Prob won't be online again until next week

LOL to all

Tracy xx


----------



## Macmillan

Tracy

  GOOD LUCK   

Take care of those precious embies and rest up after your ET - will be keeping my fingers crossed

Bec x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tracy - Im so sorry for your BFN - I know exactly how you feel.  Onwards & Upwards - keep fighting.

Cath x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*TracyW* So sorry to hear about BFN.  What did the clinic say?

*Bec* did you speak with your clinic?

*Marie* Great news about follies... sending lots of  for your scan tomorrow.

*Ready4* Hope Evans cough is improving. I LOVE the idea of an ice cream cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't think we can get them easily here. Men suck don't they?  My Dh2b always says what's the point of talking about it and going over everything. His view is it either works or it doesn't and nothing we say will change that. Whereas I want to talk about every twinge, niggle or doubt I have all the way through!!! We are always here to sound off to... I know I find talking to you guys eaier at times. Makes my DH2b sound awful... he's not but just copes differently... but still makes me .

*TracyN* Hope that the transfer went well  and that you rest up!!! 

*Jo* Good to hear the diets going well... do you have a goal or just aim to lose?

Hi to Cassie, Tiger, Edna Deb, Clare and anyone else I've missed.

My cons appointment really wasn't very useful. Apparently the 2 cycles I have had bloods for I ovulated on one and not the other.  He now wants me to continue with 50 dose of clomid for this cycle and the next to see if my cycles settle down. So nothing really apart from another appointment in 8 weeks!!! What a waste of time and energy.  Don't really know what else I can do to improve my chances but DH2b has agreed to do another sample to check (was fine last time) and I'm going to drink as much water as I can. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know. Also decided to try (AGAIN!!! ) to lose some weight.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Tracy W, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Hope the clinic can give you some answers or suggesions and you can move ahead with your remaining frosties.

Jo, starting to stress about party plans but I'm sure it'll all come together.  Went yesterday to find special noodles for a dish and they're all out and likely not to restock, so there goes one dish that I really wanted to make.  Stupid me..should have bought double when I picked them up a couple weeks ago for a trail run.  (We're jewish and so celebrate passover.  So that means taht we're limited in what we can eat, meaning nothing with bread/flour/yeast, etc...thus, also the reason for the ice cream cake which is a good comprimise as Evan loves ice cream).  As for counselling, she didn't give many tips for now but did in helping me get through this with BIL and SIL delivering their second mid May.  Can totally understand you being happy to have your house back.  It's different having house guests and now its back to normal.  Did you have a nice visit with your parents?  hope you had fun shopping.  Us women as so hard on ourselves with thinking nothing looks good.  I'm the exact same way.

Marielou, great news on your scan.  That's exciting that et is coming up.  Let us know how it goes tomorrow.  The counsellors next question after she asked what I'd do if we couldn't move ahead was 'would you consider adoption?'.  I responded 'no...maybe if we didn't have evan, but not now'.  Dh said even then he's not sure he'd want to as his uncle is adopted and he's a pretty cold distant man.  

TracyNB, great news that your frosties made it.  They'r strong ones!  Good luck with ET.  Sending lots of positive vibes.

karin, really...no ice cream cakes there?  You don't have Basin Robbins?  Maybe that's a Canadian shop.  You and your dh are an exact imagine of me and dh in or thoughts towards all of this (or lack of thoughts in the men's case).  In one sense, i wish I was more like dh as then it wouldn't affect me so much and make me sad.  But then I think that we're not talking about finding a pair of jeans that we like...this is just so important...the desire to have another child to raise and love...so I just don't get it how it doesn't phase them and the 'oh well' attitude if it doesn't work.  In our counselling, she's really stressing to dh that even though he may not feel the same way, that he should ask how I'm feeling and listen to what I have to say (but for me to comprise and not talk about it 24/7...which I have backed off).  And he doesn't need to have answers...just to listen.  I dont' know what I'd do without this site.  I'm so sorry that you're frustrated with your appt.  I know exactly how you feel with waiting and like we're just wasting time.  You didn't ovulate on both the past cycles?  Thought that you did.  Good for dh for doign another sample.  My dh has done standard tests plus the dna fragmenation test.  As for you, just ensure that you're eating healthy, espeically geting protein (good for egg quality), and take a multivitamin.

Course is over so I'm back at the office today.  At least i have 59 emails to go through to keep me busy for a little bit. Then I'll be bored again.  Ho Hum...at least it's Friday.


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

I now have 2 very precious early blasts on board and my test date is the 21st April   

The transfer went well (hardly felt a thing) and I'm now back at work (Oh dear not sure if this is the right thing to do or not but like I've said before I haven't told anyone about this cycle so trying to keep everything as normal as possible)

This is a totally natural cycle no meds at all not even the dreaded bum bullets so I'm not really sure how things will go 

*Tracy W* Hope your OK hun and have you spoke to your clinic yet

*Bec* How are you feeling today and did you ring your clinic too

*Marie* Fab news about your follies and sending you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow   . I love the Trafford Centre I'm like a child in a sweet shop. How was the 100% chocolate, I watched that program and thought he was a bit crazy   interesting though

*Jo* Hope you enjoyed your shopping trip. I love shopping but rarely have enough money to really go on a good shopping spree

*Karin* Sorry your appointment didn't go too well and also sorry I can't offer an advice but thinking of you and sending you a big 

*R4F* Thanks for explaining your mock cycle I understand now. You've had a really rough time haven't you but you always remain so strong and always give others positive feedback. Hows Evan, much better I hope, and hows you and DH. MMmmmmm ice cream cake love the sound of that

Again sorry if I've missed anyone off (I'm really not very good at this) but thinking of you all

I'm gonna have a rest up this weekend
LOL
Tracy x x x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hello 

*Tracy NB*...wonderful wonderful news! I told you you'd have a smile on your face today!!  Hope the  is kind to you  

*Tracy W* ...so sorry that you got a BFN this time  It is gutting, as you say, but good to see you ready to jump back on the bandwagon again. All the best 

*Karin* ...oh, how disappointing that you didn't come away with much from your appt  Have you tried any of the fertility vitamins that are around? They're a bit pricey but might be worth a try, if you haven't already. And what about accupuncture or reflexology? And if you're serious about the wieght loss, I'd love a diet-buddy! I'm aiming to lose 10lb in 10 weeks, and although I've done well so far, I'm starting to weaken a bit today! 

*Ready* ...oh, so you're celebrating Passover now? How lovely. Have you had 'seder' (sp?) yet? Not that I know too much about it, but I do remember snippets of info from when I used to teach RE. Don't stress about Evan's party though (says the pot calling the kettle black....I was a wreck!) like you say, it will all come together.

*Marie* ...great news re your follies hun. Hope tomorrow's scan is just as good! Yes, my bank account remained in tact too...I only bought a bag, as it ws the end of the winter sales and not too much exciting summer stuff to see. never mind, I'll wait a few more weeks til I'm a skiinny-minny (as if!!)

Hi to Bec, Edna, Clare, Cassie, Cath, sarah and anyone else.

Like I told Marie, the shopping trip was a bit disappointing, but I'll just save my cash for another day. Think DH was relieved though when I only came back with 1 bag!

Lola's just finished eating her dinner whilst watching ITNG, so off to clean her up and have the last hour before bed...it's the mad hour here, she's full of beans after her meal and runs around like a loony burning off all that last-minute energy before crashing into bed! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Had my follow-up appt today about my knee op, surgeon said he's very pleased with my progress and says I should have no further probs.   

Tracy w -    So very sorry to hear about your BFN   

TracyNb - wowee congrats on your blasts! Bet that was a really stressful few days in your house!  I'm doing natural FET as well, isn't it strange not tobe taking any drugs?! 

Better go, got a bad back and want to snuggle on the sofa with Mark!

Marie xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

tracy W- So sorry it was a BFN 

TracyN-  glad the transfer went well  for you. 10 days till testing!!  same day as my scan so lets hope it is good for us both,

Deb- how did the move home go?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone 

Tracy - congrats on your frosties - take is easy in the 2ww! I worked through my 2ww and found it much easier - took my mind off things, didnt see the point in taking time off when I have dd to look after anyway - not as if I can put my feet up!!

Ready4Family - good luck for your party - they're always stressful arent they?

Karin - sorry to hear about your appt, cant offer any advice Im afraid - I know nothing about clomid??

Jo - I know what you mean about the last hour before bed - running around like a nutter!!

Hello to everyone else - 

Unfortunately AF arrived today following the BFN on Wednesday and its not good news - mega painful and very heavy just to rub salt in the wounds - oh well this glass of red wine will do the trick Im sure!!

Cath x


----------



## Tracy W

Thank you all very much for the kind thoughts. I was just sitting here reading them with a long awaited glass of white!! 

Spoke to clinic who were very sympathetic (they always are) and that talked through with me what I could do for my next cycle. I have to wait for this a/f (which won't be a proper one) and then one full a/f and then I can start on the one after that. They may put me on low dose asprin  but I'm waiting to hear about that one. The other thing they meantioned was my weight . When I had Kayleigh I weighed 13.5 stone (i'm 6'2" so it's not that bad) I now weigh around 15 stone and that is really the only difference between now and then (apart from age!!!! but then we all suffer from that one don't we!!!! ) So I have made a decision. Over the next couple of months I'm going to get rid of my baby weight  (i'm a lazy mare and I haven't even tried since Kayleigh). So this weekend Im going to endulge myself and on monday we begin - watch this space!!!

To be quite honest I do have alot going on over next few months (i do am dram and I have a show end of may, which i have written and choreographed plus i'm in it!!!) so I have a lot to focus on. My friends and family are very supportive especially as my sister has been through IVF 3 times herself. I also realised that I have been neglecting Kayleigh abit over last 2 weeks  so today we had a girlie shopping day where we got her summer wardrobe sorted (plus a high school musical cheerleaders outfit from mummy). It was a lot of fun!!!! Note to those of you with girls - Lelli Kelly shoes seem to be the current "in thing" and are very thin on he ground which amazes me as Kayleigh's pair cost   £40!!!! (She paid for half from her savings cause I don't pay that for my shoes let alone hers!!!!).

Sorry If I have waffled (that'll be the wine talking!!!!) feel free to read If you like, but then if you didn't want to you wouldn't be reading this bit. Am I mad or what!!!!!!!  

I'm really pleased I found this site and especially this thread  . Now on with the next hurdle challenge!!!!

Love to you all

Tracy!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracy W

Tracy(they otherone) - I'm so pleased for you.  Keeping everything crossed!!!!!  And don't worry about going back to work on my +ve cycle I went to a dance rehearsal and spent the whole of the first week on the stage performing in a show!!!  I think if you have something else to take the focus off what is going on it makes it easier to deal with!!!

Tracy (The Tall One-see last post!!!!)x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

TracyNB, great news on the blasts! You see?  You have such strong ones.  It's good to carry on as normal.  Hopefully it'll pass the time.  Evan's still coughing but better than the past couple days.  And dh and I are fine.  Thanks for asking.  Ice cream cakes are pretty yummy.  

Jo, passover actually starts next weekend.  It lasts 1 week and Evan's party is at the tail end of it.  So we have 1 sedar next Saturday (my grandmother hosts it) and then another next Sunday (at dh's mom).  That's neat that you taught religion and know about the different cultures.  Thanks for the confidence in making Evan's party.  So sorry taht you didn't find too much out shopping.  It's frustrating when you want to spend money but can't.  Happens to me all the time.  So funny about Lola running around after dinner and getting a second wind.  Evan's the exact same and we play the 'chase me' gave before bed time.  

Marilou, great news that your knee surgery was such a success.  Is it still bothering you or has it fully healed?

Tiger, yeah, lots of work to do in planning a party..but it's for a good cause.  So sorry about AF.  Know exactly how you feel with it rubbing salt to the wound.  Hope the glass of wine helped.

Tracy W, good news that you can do another cycle quite soon.  Being busy will surely help pass the time (I can talk from the opposite situation). Glad that you spend some precious girly time with DD.  This site is great isn't it?  You're not in this alone.

So many things to do over the next 2 weekends before evan's party...buy decorations, buy serving bowls, buy evan new outfit (and top for me if I can find), buy loot bags, buy bubble blower for the kids, etc, etc, etc...and dh is going away for a week on sunday so he needs to get some cloths.  Hoping tomorrow will be productive and we'll get through some stuff.


----------



## Macmillan

Morning ladies

Still trying with the PMA    - have phoned the clinic and booked to give it another go in May - so surge/ET expected last week of May - I've booked the week off work as holidays because I don't want to tell them this time and can't manage to get to glasgow for appointments without cancelling surgeries etc.

Nasty AF this time - heavy and painful - wonder if my body did at least try to get pg IYKWIM 


Tracy -   for the PMA   

TracyNB -    hope you're looking after those blasties

R4F - glad that you've got lots of things planned for the next couple of weeks, it'll make the time pass quicker til your mock cycle starts

Tiger - hope the nasty AF is easing up  

Marielou - when's ET going to be?   


Sorry no time for many personals - got to make a cake for a party tonight - our senior partner at work is retiring, so have to make his initials (IB) out of chocolate cake    Made 2 loaf tins and one loop so far, need to do the same again and then I can start chopping and sticking back together before I get messy with the icing    A colleague who lives across the road has offered to drive which is good fortune, cos now I've got a BFN I think a glass or two of vino wouldn't go a miss  

Love to all
Bec  x


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick message as I'm at my sister's getting ready for my mum's suprise party tonight (she's 60 on monday!) - eeeee its all very exciting! 

Scan this morning went well, I have TWO leading follies of 14mm (on a natural cycle!) and  my lining is 7mm.  Next scan tuesday, they expect me to ov that day (late for me this month, as I'm cd14 today) and embies will be going back thursday/friday    

Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Marie - great news about your follies - all the best for this week.

Bec - how good of you to do the cake!! a glass of vin rouge sounds fab to me, I was on it last night!!!

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all ok

AF is still pretty bad but am in good spirits today, has been a lovely sunny day and been out cycling so am feeling much better today.

Cath x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

HELLO HELLO HELLO hello  hello ....it's been a bit quiet round here the past few days. Hope that means everyone's been busy having lovely weekends 

We had a wonderful day out yesterday. We took a picnic to the beach with a friend and her 2 girls (older than Lola at 8 and 5 but Lola loves them to bits and really looks up to them!) It was 28 degrees here, the hottest day of the year so far, and set to get hotter and hotter from now on!  The beach was really quiet being so early in the season and the sea was surprisingly warm.

Lola spent the first 10 minutes crying because she didn't like the sand on her feet  But she soon got over it, and before I knew it, we were heading for the sea, and she spent nearly an hour swimming and splashing in the waves! She was like a little fish and it was great to see her having so much fun!

The biggest disadvantage to this time of year for me though, is that DH's work is seasonal, so he'll be working 12 hour days, 7 days a week until at least September.  His office is just at the bottom fo our road though, so I take Lola down a couple of times a day so she doesn't miss out on too many daddy cuddles. Plus, we've had him home 24-7 over the winter so I shouldn't complain...but I do! 

Goodness me, look at how I've rattled on! Sorry girls...over to you!

Marie...hope you had a great time at your mom's party. How lovely! And all the luck in the world for ET later this week  
Cath...wow! I'm so impressed that you've been out cycling when you're still sufffering like that with AF. Good on you! 
Bec...hope the nasty AF has eased up for you a bit. And it's lovely to see that you've already got a plan for cycling again. All the best  
Ready...sounds like you've got a really busy but exciting couple of weeks ahead of you! Hope the time flies whilst Dh is away this week 
Tracy W...aka the tall one! I'm at the complete opposite end of the height scale to you but I too am trying hard to lose some weight. I've just joined the fat club thread on here, to help keep me on track...why not come and join me there? Good luck today with that all important day 1 of the new you!!
 to Karin, Clare, Edna, TracyNB, Sarah and anyone else

Best go and get ready, I'm off out to buy Lola her summer sandals day.
Love Jo xx


----------



## xxLisaxx

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Hope you are all well and had a good weekend. It will take me a while to get up to speed to please be patient with me 

As you can see from my ticker we were blessed to have a our daughter Hannah last May. (Can't believe she is nearly one!!) We have now decided that we would like a sibling for her. I went back to the clinic last week just to see what advice they could give. They have recommended having a go at IUI. Feels me with dread getting on the treatment rollercoaster again  Also, I had terrible bleeding and sickness with my last pregnancy. How would I manage with a toddler too?

Anyway, I've decided I want to wait a few months and enjoy the summer with Hannah and lose a bit of weight in the meantime. So its TTC naturally for us for the next few months. Not holding out much hope but you never know.. 

Have to go for now. For some mad reason I have offered to look after my 2 boisterous nephews today to give my sister a break. Mmmm now where did I put the nurofen 

Lisa
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Welcome lisa - I think we can all relate to how you feel, I thought once I had my dd that would be it, treatment over but no....I too have found myself back on the rollercoaster.  I was also very ill with my last pregnancy (it seems to be quite common with girls, something to do with their hormones interferring with ours!!!) and was in and out of hospital - I suffered with placenta previa so also bled all the way through.  Too be honest though I have not really thought much about if it happens again, just want to get to the BFP stage first - every step at a time!!!

Hope you enjoy the summer with your little one and good luck for ttc naturally!!! x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Good morning girls

Hope you've all had a nice weekend

I didn't do much at all, stayed in bed until 1pm on Saturday and then lazed around for the rest of the day, yesterday had a slow wander around the shops and then we all went for something to eat at a local restaurant.

Sam (god bless him) been as good as gold its as though he has a sixth sense and knows mummy can't be as hands on and play rough and tumble games with him. He does however love climbing onto my lap for a cuddle and story.

Nothing to report this end, no symptoms as such, just lower stomach ache (which is normal just before AF due) so not reading too much into it. I'm really trying to convince myself that what will be will be but as you all know this is a lot easier said than done (and of course I do have my beautiful little boy to be so thankful for  )

*Marie* Absolutely FAB news on your scan   . OMG only a couple of days until your precious frosties are back in their mummys tummy I will be keeping all my toes crossed for you   . How did your mums party go.

*Clare* How's your bump hun. Gosh I remember the 20 week scan, a bit scary isn't it but also wonderful to see how much they have grew and also a relief when everythongs OK . So it's a big day for us both  

*Cath* Hi hun  , glad to hear your feeling a little better. Sounds as if you had a few glasses of wine over the weekend  ..... mmmmmm lovely.

*Tracy* Goodness me too write and choregraph a how..WOW I am impressed  .
I'm absolutely rubbish at drama (I was always one of those at school that stood at the back and giggled all the way through the class ha ha  ). Ahhh sounds like you had a wonderful time shopping with kayleigh and I know what you mean about neglecting, I feel exactly the same with Sam and It's only been a couple of days. I have tried to be as normal as possible however I'm not picking him up when he asked and that makes me feel sad  . He's been really really good though it's as though he kinda understands (well that's what I'm trying to convince myself anyway  )

*R4F* I'm glad to hear Evans a little better. Sam suffers with chesty coughs and he also has to take an inhaler when it's bad. Goodness meyiou have got a busy couple of weeks (party's are so stressful !!) I'm not sure what to do for Sam this year (he's 3 at the end of June) and cause he's at nursery full time I know I'll need to invite a few of his little friends but the thought of having a housefull of 3 & 4yr olds makes me run screaming for the door    . So I might hire a room somewhere IYKWIM

*Bec* Hiya  hope you had a good night on Saturday and also that few promised glasses of wine  . Are you a cake decorator?? That sounds just too difficult to me but also really scrummy.

*Jo* You've just made me green with envy   ha ha 28 degres now that's what I call nice I think we only got about 12ish degrees here. Sounds like you had a wonderful day. You really made me giggle when you said about Lola crying about the sand on her feet  , Sam's just the same he has to wear jelly shoes on the beach he just won't go bear footed. What does your DH do (if you don't mind me asking  ) Yes I can imagine it must be quite tough through the season (that a lot of hours a day) but I bet it's nice to have some of that much needed valued time together during the winter months.

*Lisa* Nice to have you on board and loads of  for you over the next few months.

Well thats me for know I think I've rabbited on for long enough

A big hello to all that I've missed
LOL
Tracy xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I'm doing okay. Saw cons last week and he said he would leave me on 50 clomid for another 2 months so I guess I'm stuck in limbo for now. Cd10 now I think so here we go again!! 

*Ready4* Yes we have Baskin Robbins (second only to B&J!!) but never seen ice cream cakes... love the idea though. YUM!! How are the party plans going. I have to say I can't believe how stressed I'm getting about itall. Just want it to be perfect.  Your counsellor is soooo right. When I'm talking to DH2b he thinks I want him to solve it all but I just need to get the thoughts out of my head if you know what I mean?

*Jo* How hot?!?!?!?!   Sooooo jealous. We hope to go to Cyprus later this year so can't wait to see Emma in the sea.

*TracyN* 2ww is torture... sending you  and   

*Lisa* Welcome. I can totally empathsise with how you are feeling. I also had spotting and bad sickness and genereally felt dreadful through my pregnancy. But then I could go to bed when I wanted and please myself. If another pregnancy was like that then would Emma suffer? None of this is easy is it?

*Cath* Sunny weather and being outdoors can really lift your spirits can't it. 

*Marie* Hope you had a great time at your mum's party. Great news about follies, sending lots of  for tomorrow.

*Bec* sorry AF is so bad . I know what you mean... not this cycle but the one before I was sooo late and AF was dreadful and I did wonder if something did happen. 

*Tracyw* WOW you have a lot on!!! That is so great that you are in your own show.

*Clare* How are you, Isable and Spud (and DH of course!) getting on?

*Deb* Are you getting settled back in now?

*Edna* How are you doing?

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a gret weekend.

Bec, glad that you can give it another go so soon and don't have to wait long.  It's so tough with work isn't it?  With our 4 cycles last year, 2 were taken as medical days and 2 were vacation days. How did the cake go?  Hope you had fun at the party.

Marielou, sounds like you had a great celebration for your mom.  Was she surprised?  Good luck with tomorrow's scan.  Keep us posted for et.

Tiger, hope AF calms down for you.  Sounds like you had a lovely day in the sun.

Jo, sounds like such a nice day at the beach.  It's 28 degrees?  Wow..you're into summer already!  Must have been a blast watching her play in the sand and water (once she got used to it).  That's such a shame though that dh has to work for so many hours in the summer.  No applogies for talking about your day.  Personally, I love hearing it (and I'm sure lots others say the same). 

Lisa, welcome.  Your little girl shares a bday with my dad.  She looks like a real cutie.  Wishing you lots of luck..and maybe you'll be lucky trying naturally.  Hope you survived taking care of your nephews.  

TracyNB, funny how our little ones can sense that something is up, isn't it?  Sounds like you're doing well and taking it easy.  We thought of inviting daycare friends for Evan, but decided to stick to a family party again this year (with 3 friends that have kids) and I think next year he'll start inviting school friends.  If you end up inviting lots of kids, can you go elsewhere to a playland or some other kids place?  Yes, exactly about dh...they just need to be an ear and make it seem like they care and we're not goign through this alone.

karin, it's good to try a couple more times since you know it worked for you in the past.  Let's hope that next is your month.  Interesting that your Baskin Robbins doesnt' do ice cream cakes.  B&J is excellent ice cream.  I know exactly how you feel getting stressed over party planning and just want everything to go right.  I'm the exact same.  Plans are goign ok...know what we're ordering from whom and what we're making, got decorations, part of the loot bags, bought a bubble blower (if it's nice out, thought the kids can chase bubbles), etc.  How about you?  

Had a busy and good weekend.  Saturday was productive getting stuff for Evan's party (although still lots to do).  Can't belive that my baby is turning 3 a week Saturday.  Time just flies!  This is such a fun age too and I love how he loves 'playing' with us and yet he's growing up at the same time wanting to do things for himself.  Yesterday was nice out so dh put evan's swing back up and the table and chairs and then we went to the park for a bit.  Was a bit chilly though so we didnt' stay too long.

Dh is away again this week (back on Friday) so we'll get some mommy/son time again.


----------



## leanne marie

Hi all, just thought i would pop on to see how everyone is doing, there are loads of new names since i was on last so welcome to you all!

I am always thinking of you all and pop on every day to read how your all doing,so your all in my thoughts 

leannexx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Mum's party was lovely, and yes it was a suprise! Although, the woman who'd booked the area almost spoilt it when she asked which party we were there for when we arrived with mum and she said 'Oh yes, the big party at the back'   - mum gasped but it was still lovely! She was even more suprised at the balloons/banners/cake than the people!    

Something happened over the weekendd that made me a little sad.  My sister's 4 year old is really interested in repoduction and all that at the minute, so has some books laying about from the library about babies, and how they gt in mummy's tummy etc.  One of the books is called 'There's a house inside my mummy' and is all about pregnancy and how the baby lives inside mummy.  Ethan only bought the book up to me to read   I read a page or two and then encouraged him to find another book, mum said 'Oh, I was listening to that, keep reading it to him' but I just couldn't tell him there was a baby in my tummy - not yet, anyway! (give me another few days and I'll be PUPO!) 

ready - How lovely to hear about the stage Evan is at now.  I have loved each and every stage with Ethan and am really enjoying watching his personality develop and grow at the moment.  Amazing to see.  Not too keen on the tantrums though!  

Lisa/Karin - I feel the same about another pregnancy, obviously I really want it, but I bled badly with Ethan and I'm scared of that happening again, because it really is so stressful and I can't just lie on the sofa all day this time round!  I know I'll worry if I bleed and worry if I don't   as I've had a missed m/c before, so nothing is sacred here anymore!

Lisa - Hello and welcome!  

Tracynb - When is your test date?  Do you test 14 days post transfer or when AF is due?

Jo - Wow, it really must be so strange to have DH about so much and then he's working so much during the summer!  Nice that he's close enough to see though. 

Scan day tomorrow - got to go on my own as DH is at work, I can't ask my best friend to look after him as her baby is due today so I'm hoping she might be busy tomorrow!  The nurse at the clinic loves him though, I'm sure she won't mind keeping an eye while I'm scanned, or I'll just strap him in the pushchair with a biscuit bribe  

Marie xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Marielou said:


> or I'll just strap him in the pushchair with a biscuit bribe


Glad I'm not the only one who 'occaisionally'  resorts to that


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Charlies-Mum said:


> Marielou said:
> 
> 
> 
> or I'll just strap him in the pushchair with a biscuit bribe
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who 'occaisionally'  resorts to that
Click to expand...

I _never_ do that!


----------



## ~SUGAR~

...well, not _that_ often....


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ok, ok, so all the time!


----------



## KW33




----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies - hope you are all well c'mon Sugar - well all do that!!!!

Marie - glad the party was a success! lets hope you will have your baby tummy soon for your ds!!

Karin - its awful to be stuck in limbo but hopefully the time will fly by for you.

Ready4family - my dd is nearly 2 and a half and it is such a lovely age, although she is a real madam (perks of having girls!!) the terrible twos started at about um.... 6 months but such a fun age.

Tracy - how you feeling? keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

leanne, wonderful to hear from you.  How are you feeling?  Time is really flying for you as can see not much longer for you now.

Marielou, sounds like you all got your mom good.  Must have been so fun to see her reaction.  Can imagine it was hard keeping it a secret this whole time.  Can sympathize with reading the baby book to Ethan as we all so want that to be us.  You're close to having your turn.  Yeah...all stages are a lot of fun (minus the tantrums).  Good luck with tomorrow's scan.  First time around, dh came with me to every scan.  But now that we have Evan, he only came for ET, EC and if appts fell on a weekend (which wasn't often).  It's strange goign alone.  Guess it'll be harder for you too as you'll be bringing Ethan with you.  Bet the drs and nurses love seeing him though.

Jo/Debs, isn't it tough when they grow out of the stage of being happy in the stroller?  It's good to get them moving on their feet but makes a simple shopping trip that much more challenging!

Tiger, yeah...the 'terrible twos' do start much earlier, don't they?  Personally I love the twos.  Your DD is close to Evan's age.  Love it when they start talking and we can have a conversation with them.

We've been thinking of moving Evan from his crib to a bed within the next couple months and we were even looking at beds on the weekend.  Just found out that my BIL and wife are movign their child to one tonight.  Their child is 15 months younger than Evan.  I know this must sound really dumb and it's not a race, but it's actually a bit upsetting as it ties back to the infertility thing where we should have been pregnant way before them.  They have to move thier son because he somehow climbed out last night (yikes!) and know I'm being stupid for feelign upset about it.  Just should have been our son's moment I guess.  Gosh..if this upsets me, how am I going to deal when their baby is born mid May


----------



## 0604

Hi 
Just a bit of a moan so sorry fro lack of personals
DH and I fell out big style last night due to the timing of BMS.. To be fair there is not loads of other action so it is a bit staged but its doing it at the right time isnt it!!!!

Sarah


----------



## Marielou

OMG how exciting (baby news ment) - my best friend had her baby today!      - Fletcher James, 9lb 5oz! Am so excited for her, she had a looonnnnggg 4 day labour with her first and had post traumatic stress from the experiance and she badly wanted a natural delivery, and she had a quicker labour (niggles at 4am, big pains at 11am, baby born just before 2pm) and he was born in the pool.  How exciting, I'm a Godmother!  

We always said she was waiting to give birth so I could get pregnant - well, I'm ovulating today and she gave birth!   

Scan went well, my follie is HUGE - 20mm and popping, lining is 8.7mm.  ET is friday at 2pm and get this - Ethan is allowed into the theatre with us!    Apparently they have theate gowns for children - I mean, how cute is that?!  Just hoping Bit and Bob survive the thaw and come and join their brother towards the ned of the year   

Ok, am literally buzzing with excitement for my friend ... a very strange feeling as I usually get all jealous and weepy when someone has a baby.

Marie xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi ready4, i am doing ok thanks, just starting to feel abit uncomfortable at times and struggling to pick bethanys toys up from off the floor, but i am not complaining as i realize how very very lucky i am!

Its so exciting moving your lo in to a big bed, bethany went in one when she was about 21months old because she kept waking up and crying in her cot as soon as we took the sides of her cot she slept like an angel again, she is still in her cot bed as its ideal because its low to the ground so on the odd occasion that she has fallen out she hasnt got far to go before she hits the floor and she has never hurt herself thank god! Infact when she has fallen out she doesnt even wake up bless her!!

Leannexx


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

I've not abanoned you all I promise, but now back to work  so spare time more of a precious commodity 

Just wanted to wish *Marielou* lots of luck and sticky vibes for Friday       

*TracyNB*  

Bec x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ready4family - I think you ds will be fine in a bed, I had a cotbed for Ruby which shes been in since about 8 months (as she was really small) but took the sides off it a few months ago and thought wed have trouble with her getting out of bed but not once has she tried to get out of it and has always been a marvellous sleeper, lucky I know but since she was 6 weeks old shes always slept 7pm - 7pm so no problems there!

Marielou - that is fab news that your ds can join you in theatre how lovely - all the best chicks x

Hello to everyone else.  

Cath x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Good morning girls

Just a quick post just dashing to a meeting will try & catch up more later    So sorry for the 'me' post coming up..........

Only 5 more sleeps to go and I'm going absolutely  

Feel totally negative I just want to cry, no symptoms as such except painful AF type of cramps (which I know i have before my AF is due) but to be honest cause I usually don't take much notice of them I couldn't say if this is the same or not  .  I know it's not over until the fat lady sings but cause I've got such a lack of symptoms I really feel at the moment it's yet another failure.

Sorry for being so miserable 
LOL
Tracy

Hope everyones OK xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Hi Everyone 

Aww* Tracy*  these last few days are always the toughest. Hang in there hunni. Hoping and  for a BFP for you  

*Marie*..what lovely news! Oh, and I can just imagine Ethan in his 'scrubs'!! How cute! Please try and get a piccie for us!

*Sarah* ...sorry you had a falling out with DH. BMS to order is so tough 

*Ready* ....good luck with moving Evan into a bed. I'll come to you for some tips when the time comes for us to convert Lola's cotbed.

Hi to all you other yummy mummies and littlies 

So, I have a question for you all.....

*What has your DS/DD done recently that is really cute or funny? Come on, share your stories and give us all a giggle or a warm fuzzy feeling! *

I'll go first....! 

I've always pretended with Lola that she has smelly feet, and whenever we take off socks or shoes, I smell her feet and go 'poooo!!' and it has her in fits of giggles. Lately she's taken to sticking her feet under my nose and saying it herself.

In Turkey, it's custom to never wear outdoor shoes in your own or anyone else's house (even delivery men remove their shoes before they come in, yes really! I've had a man balancing a double wardrobe on his head, stop at my front door to slip off his shoes!  Anyway...I digress, sorry!!) So when we had a visitor the other day (luckily we're good friends!) Lola goes up to his feet, sniffs and yells 'POOOO!' Honestly, I could have curled up and died!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sarah, it's really different with BMS as it's not spur of the moment and the guy has to perform.  But the end result is worth it.

Marielou, wonderful news on your best friend's baby.  Can see that you're really excited for her.  Poor girl for being in labour for 4 days.  THat's so cute that they have gowns for little ones and great that he can come in.  One of our ETs fell on a weekend and both our parents were away so we had to take Evan with us.  But Evan and dh had to stay out of the room and it was rather strange going through ET without dh.  

leanne, then end gets hard...and guess you have the extra challenge being pregnant of taking care of a little one.  HOpe it's not too difficult.  That's something that your little girl stopped crying at night when you took the sides off of her cot.  Sounds like a great transition too with it being close to the ground.  Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing...and the exicitng news in a couple months time.

Tiger, that's comforting to hear that your little girl transitioned really well to a cotbed.  Hopefully Evan's change will go smoothly too.  Oh my gosh...she slept through at 6 weeks?  And I thought Evan was good at 13 weeks.  

TracyNB, know how you feel hun as the 2WW is pure torture.  Try and stay positive though as you never know.  Some ladies don't have symptoms and yet get that BFP.  I know though..it's sooo hard.

Jo, thanks for the good luck wishes.  We're not buying the bed at this moment but defintiely in the near future.  Like your idea of sharing stories of our LOs.  Oh my gosh..the smelly feet story is too funny.  That's just so cute. There are so many stories with Evan but I'm drawing a blank right now.  Quick one is...I was feeding him and asked him "if he's full" and he replied "no, I'm empty".  THat one gave me a chuckle.

Got a call from daycare today to pick up Evan as he had a fever of 101.  Was freaking a bit as when I picked him up from daycare last night, his teacher warned me that a child was sent home in his class as he has chicken pox. This really upset me as I'm now so worried that he'll get it (and thus the fever) and we'll have to cancel his birthday party next Saturday.  (Plus we have family dinners this weekend and that would mean that I'd have to stay home with Evan and yet miss ANOTHER family dinner...it seems to happen everytime).  Took him to the dr though and he thinks its viral as he saw ulcers at the back of his throat and his glands were swollen. He did take a swap to test for strep throat as well.  Dh is still away so it makes it awkward with work since we can't share the time off with him.  Today I just told work that I can't work.  Tomorrow my inlaws are helping out with my FIL coming for the morning and then my MIL coming at 3:30pm for a bit so I can catch up a bit of time.  But if he's still sick Friday, then I'll have to take then off too.  But I don't care as my boy comes first. Just pray this is what the dr said and it doesn't turn into chicken pox.  (He did have the vaccine at 15 months but it's not 100% that it'll prevent it).


----------



## Shoe Queen

ready4family - you poor thing - hope your ds is improving - We had the chicken pox thing when Ruby was a year old - it was her first christmas and was really looking forward to doing traditional things on xmas eve taking her to father christmas etc. when she came down with chicken pox 2 days before xmas - we thought it would be mild but as each day passed her spots got worse - come xmas day and she was covered, it was even in her hair and on the palms and soles of her feet - but it didnt seem to bother her and luckily she has no scars - it is better that they have it at this age than when their older so dont worry too much!

Hello to everyone else!

Just got back from clinic and was hoping to start straight away although will now have to wait until my next cycle so wont be d/r now until end of may/june - a bit disappointed but I guess its a few more weeks of freedom from those injections!!!

Cath x


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies

Sorry for the absence, Emma has been really poorly with a constant temp of 104 and vomitting for 3 days. 

*TracyN* Hope you are okay  2ww is soooo hard. Sending you lots of 

*Marie* Congratulations on becoming a godmother.  Great news about ET and Ethan being allowed in with you. sending you lots of  for tomorrow. 

*Ready4* Poor Evan.  It's so hard when they are poorly. And you have so much on in the next 10 days or so.

*Cath* Sorry that DR isn't happening yet for you...  but as you say another few weeks without those needles.

*Jo* When Emma does something she's not suppossed to I wag my finger at her saying uh uh uh... I went to remove something from her hand the other day and she did it to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So cute I had to laugh.

*Leanne* When I first came on this board you were just pregnant... where does the time go?

Hi to Bec, Edna, Clare and everyone else, hope you are all okay. 

No positive opk here yet but started BMS on day 10 this month... this cycle is possible the slowest EVER!!!

xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi girls

Hows everyone doing............

*Jo* HAHAHAHAHAHA that story about Lola is so so funny, we've had a few toe curling episodes with Sam but I'm the same as R4F and can't for the life of me put my finger on one at the mo, but watch this space

*R4F* Ahhhh sorry to hear that Evan feeling poorly again, how is he today? Sam had chickenpox when he was about 18 months, he was quite poorly for a couple of days with a really high temp and generally out of sorts and then the 1st of many spots started to cover his little body. but to be honest after the 1st couple of days it really didn't bother him at all. Hope Evan feels better soon. I'm also in a similar situation as you with regards to work and I totally agree that our children will always come 1st.

*Marie* WOW.......fab fab news about your scan I will be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that your very precious embies thaw OK   , and how wonderful that Ethan can be with you at this very special moment. thinking of you hun 

*Bec* Hows things with you hun?

*Tracy* (the tall one) You've been quite the last couple of days..how's things??

*Karin* Hiya  Hope you OK

A great big  to everyone I've missed

[fly]* **** ONLY 4 SLEEPS TO GO *****[/fly]

Well girls I'm still really really low, still nothing major happening in the way of symptoms (still got AF pains and my boobies are a little tender) but appart from that 'Nothing'

I am going to the toilet loads just to check that the dreaded AF hasn't made herself known early (she's not due until my test day). I really don't know which way this is going to go I was so so positive last week but now I'm just not convinced. My DH is driving me mad by asking about a dozen time a day if I feel any differant for gods sake if I did I would bloody well tell you  . I just want the next 4 days to hurry up and get the results out of the way so we can make a decision what were going to do next.

Again sorry girls for the miserable me (I'm not normally like this but I'm finding it so so hard this time) hopefully I will be a lot more cheerful tomorrow

LOL
Tracy xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Karin

Looks like our post crossed

Sorry to hear Emma's been poorly, it's frightening isn't it when there temperatures so high especially when theire so sick with it as well.  Hope she's a little better now  

So plenty of practise for you this month      Fingers crossed for you#

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Karin*...Day 10 BMS? OMG girl, make sure you've got plenty of lucozade in store this month. And oh, poor Emma  Hope she's on the mend now. At least she's got it out the way before her birthday....

...and talking of which, *Ready*...I really hope that Evan doesn't develop chicken pox and that all your lovely plans can still go ahead.

Lola sends big get well soon kisses to both Evan and Emma  

*Tracy* ...Don't be sorry for being down hun. We all understand 100% and we're here for you to so let it all out! 

*Cath* ...sorry you won't be starting as soon as you thought, but hopefully May will be here before you know it 

*Marie* ...sending lots of growing and dividng vibes for your precious frosties   All the best for ET tomorrow! 

Not much news from here. Lola's currently on one of her marathon afternoon naps, and I'm looking for excuses not to do some exercise! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

I hope to don't mind if I join you.  I was lucky to have a lovely little girl, Emily from ICSI in 2005.  I now find myself consumed with the desire for a sibling for her (didn't think it would be this bad second time).  I have to admit I am somewhat scared at going through it all again.  However I have now booked treatment again with d/r beginning 3 May and egg collection w/b 2 June.  Hoping to get to know you all and hopefully will be able to provide support also.

Have to go now, Emily has noticed me on the computer and has started asking for Igglepiggle and Upsy Daisy to come on!!

Best wishes and good luck to all

Sue


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin, sorry to hear Emma is ill hope she feels better soon.

Jo- we do the same with Isabel's feet go whiffy and smell her shoes/ feet and she laughs now picks up her own shoes and does it

Marie- 

Tracy- 4 days to go


----------



## Marielou

I'm feeling so wobbly and weepy this morning .... I SO hope they survive the thaw tomorrow morning ... won't say anything else as I'm sooooOOOOoooo emotional, I'm off to bed with a good book and some last minute choccie.

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Tiger, that's awful that Ruby got chicken pox for her very first christmas.  Poor thing...and when they're so young, you can't explain to them not to scratch.  Sounds like she did great though is she has no scars and at least now she'll be immune to it.  Sorry that you have to wait another month.  Know how you feel with the waiting when you just want so hard to start.

karin, so sorry to hear that Emma is also sick.  Sounds really bad too.  Yeah..I'm with you that it's really hard when they're sick.  Hope she feels better real soon.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you this month.

TracyNB, Evan is actually feeling much better (I think).  Wow, so your little one also had chicken pox really young.  Glad that it wasn't too bad.  Sorry that you're still feeling quite down about things.  It's so common to feel like that as it's something we want so bad and go through so much.  Hang in there hun.  Remind yourself htat not everyone feels symptoms as it's still so early.

Jo, thanks for your wishes for Evan.  How long is a marathon nap?  Evan stopped napping at home once he hit 1 year of age (except today and yesterday he fell asleep since he was sick...but it was so funny as yesterday he fell asleep tummy down on the hardwood floor).  Funny enough though, he naps for almost 2 hours at daycare.

Sue, welcome.  YOur daughter is close in age to my son.  Wishing you lots of luck with your upcoming icsi.  

Marielou, all the best for tomorrow's FET.  Every step is so nerve racking isn't it?

Evan woke up with a fever again so I kept him home (and my inlaws helped out so I could work when at home...but had to take a 3hr lunch as they had other plans and couldn't cover the whole day).  But thankfully, by late morning he was more himself joking and running around so he's definitely feelign better.  I just feel so bad when he's sick and suffering.  I totally spoiled him today by letting him watch tv all day and letting him eat on the sofa (and fed him too like when he was younger).  Know I'll be kicking myself tomorow though as it's going to be hard to get him eating again at the table.  Still waiting and constantly checking him to see if any chicken pox appear.  Don't think the fever is chicken pox related though as the dr did see the ulcers and swollen glands, but it's still possible he can get it.  Am praying that he won't though so we can still have his party.


----------



## TracyNBaz

*   GOOD LUCK TO MARIE TODAY  *

Hope alls gone well & make sure you rest up for the rest of the day

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls, just thought to pop in and say hello 

Hope everyones ok!! everything my end is going fine. I've missed so much here, will realy have to catch up!! 'always say this LOL' I'm trying to keep up over in 2nd tri, but its so hard to 'being me' I love to chat on here, so I want to try and get myself in the habbit again like I used too.

Talk soon ok... good luck everyone with there tx's!!    

Love VIcks xXx


----------



## Marielou

Embies have survived the thaw, but have lost 2 cells, apprently this is normal but I am still worried sick!  They go back at 2pm. 

Marie xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Marie


Thats great news...

     sending loads & loads of positive thoughts hun

Try not to stress too much (i know its hard) and your clinic know best

Good luck this afternoon

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Sending you lots of  Marie!!!


----------



## ready4Family

QueenVic, wonderful to hear from you.  Love the new photo of Maizey.  Glad everythign is going well.  Can't believe you're in the second trimester already.  

Marielou, sending you lots positive vibes for today. Are you off work?

Sent Evan to school today as his fever was gone but he was still quite irritable and not a happy camper when I dropped him off.  I left him being cuddled by his teacher. Feeling very guilty and expect to get a call from daycare asking me to pick him up.  Just want the little guy to feel better.  Also, when I dropped him off and was leaving, I saw one of his teachers and she informed me that another child in his class has chicken pox.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Everything crossed for you this afternoon Marie 

                 
You'll be *PUPO* by the end of the day!!!!!!

xx


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Marie*    Good luck honey... thinking of you!!

*Ready4* Sorry Evan is still not 100% . Hopefully he will be feeling better after the weekend.

*Queen Vic* Wow in the 2nd tri already!!! It's funny people used to say that to me when pregnant "it's going so fast" but to me it was the slowest thing EVER!!!! 

*Tracyn* How are you doing? Not going too  I hope. 

*Sue*  Welcome... good luck for your up coming tx. 

Hi to everyone else.

So I'm sat here with terrible pains which I assume are ovultaion pains. They REALLY hurt... never had it so painful before and yet still no +opk?!?!?  What's going on... answers on a postcard please?  Emma is much better today and had a really good night's sleep... so hopefully she's over the worst now.

xxx


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hiya girls

Just a quick post (due in a meeting in 10 mins !!!)

A great big thank you to you all for the fantastic support you have given me the last few days (you really are amazing  )  You have made me feel so much better.

Well I can say I am feeling so much more positive today (still not sure which way it's gonna go though   ) but I am feeling a little differant today.  The stomach cramps are still there and they do (I think) feel differant to normal AF cramps, I'm also bloated and a little nauseous, BUT there is no way I'm gonna take these symptoms as positive (it's most prob my mind playing tricks with me  )

R4F  I am so pleased to hear that Evans a little today and I know exactly what you mean about feeling guilty when leaving them at nursery when there a little out of sorts, but I'm sure he was fine once you were out of the door.  This happens many a time with Sam where he's clung to me sobbing but within 5 mins of me leaving he's been running around with the other children.  

I am so thinking of Marie &   that all goes OK this after 

I am so sorry for not doing anymore personnel's but I've sneaked this in at work    

Thinking of you all

LOL
Tracy xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies - just a quick post before my girlie night out with plenty of   before I start treatment again!!

Marie - all the best hun, it is normal for them to lose cells, when I had my FET last month my one surviving one had lost 3 cells, unfortunately it ended in a BFN for me but the embryologist assured me it was normal for this to happen and as long as it is 50% viable it has a really good chance - fingers crossed.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

karin, thanks for your wishes for Evan.  Very glad to hear that Emma is doing better.  So sorry that you're in so much pain.  Don't know the cause but it could be your ovaries working.  You're still on clomid this month, right?

TracyNB, glad you're feeling better about things.  Don't know what women did before FFs. Can you imagine going through this alone?  And it's nice to know that there are so many out there that care...and we've never actually met.  I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you that those are pregnancy symptoms.  Sounds promising.  Thanks for your words about our little ones and daycare.

Tiger, great idea to have a fun girl's night out where you can enjoy yourself and hopefully have your last drink for awhile.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

I am so happy and relaxed tonight -DH has gone off out to treat us to an indian and we're going to watch a film snuggled up on the sofa. Kinda has to be snuggled up, we had our radiators taken off today downstairs ready for the plaster on monday, so its cold downstairs! Still got rad's upstairs so spent a lot of time up there today with littleman so we were warm as toast!

Anyway, transfer went really well, I can't tell you how CUTE Ethan looked in his little scrubs. Everyone made such a fuss of him and he sat nicely while they did the transfer - as you can see from my avatar photo, he was right in the thick of things! Mark filmed the transfer itself, (top end, not bottom!) - a lovely momento for our baby/ies!   PUPO 

Here's a little clip of Ethan in his scrubs: http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q199/Marielouise04/?action=view&current=Picture051.flv

Even better, our little embies are proper little fighters - they both lost 2 cells on thawing, but had grown 2 cells on transfer  

ready - I know, I can't imagine what it would be like going through this without FF and the huge support it offers. We're really lucky to have it, aren't we?

Tiger -Thank you for the cell reassurance 

Tracy - Symtoms sound good   2ww wobbles are soooo hard, aren't they? I'm on a high from today, I hope it lasts! 

Eeeeek I'm starving, where's Mark?!

Marie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ready4Family

Marielou, oh my gosh...first I saw the photo from your profile, then watched the video.  That's sooo priceless.  Ethan is just beautiful (you can say that for a guy, right?)...and sooo cute in his scrub.  Good for him for sitting so nicely during the transfer.  Your embies sound so strong and I'll be saying some prayers for you.  I'm really fortunate to be close to my MIL and she's been my rock through all of this, but don't know how I would have gotten through all of this without FF.  Sounds like dh is treating you well.  Sending lots of positive vibes and babydust your way.


----------



## sahara

Thinking of you lots  marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed


----------



## sarahc

Hi girls can I join you here please

I have been on broodies but after much discussion my fab dh has agreed to me taking clomid!!!!! My period is playing up - due any day and this may be too much but I has a bit of brown when I wiped wed then a red bit after an early night shall we say with dh on thurs, had af pain yesterday but not a thing since!!! I am assuming that as a rule my cycles are odd and for me this can be normal so thinking I may not have ovulated this month, def did last month and I know I have one good side one bad, so on that I should be on good side this next month and added clomid - oh really hope so it's our last shot. We have decided this is it no more clomid and no more ttc naturally, can't live life thinking it might be this month etc, lived with it for 6 yrs and need to get on and embrace the family we do have. Clomid worked first time with both girls so fingers crossed my luck hasn't run out and this one last strip will too. PLEASE!!!!! 

look forward to chatting x x x x x x


----------



## becca

wahooooooooooooo sarah i have everything crossed for you mate !

hello to everyone else 
x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone

Emma is pretty much recovered now and back to her noisy self.  We've put up her swing today and she loves it!!!  I'm suffering really badly with ovulation pains still which us strange as still no +opk 

*Tracyn*    Thnking of you.

*Marie*    Glad that everything went well and your embies dividing... snuggle in and get comfy!!! And as for Ethan in his scrubs......... awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

*Sarah*Welcome and great news about going for it this cycle... hope AF shows up soon so you can get started!! 

*Ready4* How is Evan now? I'm so relieved that Emma is better... it was so sad when she was so listless and not smiley.

*Cath* Hope you had a fab night out and your not suffering too much today. 

 to everyone else.

Big hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## sarahc

AF showed up lunch time woohoo can't wait, another month and I'll know whether it's worked? Since they worked after Hannah - dd2 we said we'd take again to finish the pack so have been waiting 2 yrs, so excited and anxious all at once. Going to buy some clearblue digital ovulation sticks and make sure bms is bang on! scared it won't work I will be disappointed but can then move on from ttc and cherish what I have.

Thanks becca - see you in a fortnight

oooh sorry me post will get to know you all x x x x


----------



## Marielou

Think I am coming down with a d&v bug    Just feel a bit sicky and have had some d this morning.  Great, I'm always healthy and this always, always happens when I'm on a 2ww    Can this affect chances of the embies sticking, does anyone know?

Marie xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Sorry to hear you're feeling poopy Marie, but at least you're PUPO!!   Get well soon  

Welcome Sarah   Great timing with AF!

Karin...glad Emma's all better now.   for a +OPK for you very soon

Ready...hope you're having a lovely holiday weekend  

TracyNB...is it test tomorrow hun?   for a beautiful BFP for you  

i to everyone else. Sorry this is short and sweet, but I've been having a mad spring clean today and I must go and shower now cos I stink of bleach! Lola's sleeping but I hope she'll be up soon so we can goo out, cos it's sooooooo hot today!  

Love Jo xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I was sick as a parrot with Amy and had horrendous 'D' during the 2ww - Don't panic!


----------



## Macmillan

Marie - Don't worry sweetie    I was really ill during my 2WW with William - had temps of 40C and all sorts, but still got pg

TracyNB -    for tomorrow    

Karin - hope that OPK+ comes soon


Sorry, got to run, heaps to do and not much of the weekend left.  Week 1 back at work not too bad, might even go back tomorrow  

Bec  x


----------



## KW33

Argh... no +opk...cd16!!!!!  Though this clomid was supposed to make my cycles more normal!!! 

*TracyN* Good luck for testing!!!   

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Bizarre  -I feel a lot better now, must have been something I ate!    

Tracynb - Very best of luck for tomorrow!   
Everything crossed for you!

Karin - Thinking    OPK thoughts for you!

Gonna go and watch the BAFTA's now, 

Marie xxx


----------



## becca

hi ya girls,

just wanted to pop by and see how your all doing !
marie wow your movie clip was amazing.

been flat out the last 2wks as it has been half term..took ds on a steam train ride today. and have been on holiday so have been really busy.

like i said just wanted to wish you all the luck and i do keep reading  your posts

xxx  xxx


----------

